# Identify This Burberry



## prettynperfect

I recently had the honor of buying this gorgeous Burberry bag, but I simply can't find it online!
I tried to look up the product name and number as (per the tag), and still nothing 
So I thought I'd try posting it up here, where you intelligent ladies can name that bag!

I've included pictures of the front, back, and a close-up of the front - please tell me if you need more angles!


Thanks for taking the time out to read my post and helping me out


----------



## Addy

I've never seen that before... where did you buy it?


----------



## prettynperfect

Burberry Outlet 

The tag says that the product name is bjstendsleig
and the product number is 1603

I searched for any information that I got from the tag and nothing!


----------



## xflirt

ayeee...! i remember this bag from aw 2007. i forgot it's name but i know it came in a black as well. good luck finding more info!


----------



## bagaddict21

I saw it at the Las Vegas Burberry Outlet in brown over the Christmas holiday, they had several.


----------



## prettynperfect

Thank you, hopefully someone will pop in and enlighten me some more!


----------



## prettynperfect

bagaddict21 said:


> I saw it at the Las Vegas Burberry Outlet in brown over the Christmas holiday, they had several.



Do you recall how much they were? Just curious to see if prices vary in different regions! I got mine after Christmas.


----------



## Addy

Please post questions regarding Burberry identification here including styles, years, print, etc.


----------



## xmisspurrfect

Thank you !!


----------



## Lavender_Tea

Hi
Received this as a gift & wuld like to know the name of this sling purse.

TIA!!


----------



## Old

Lavender_Tea said:


> Hi
> Received this as a gift & wuld like to know the name of this sling purse.
> 
> TIA!!


 

i can probably let you know the name on wensday.

as for the wallet not sure


----------



## Lavender_Tea

Old said:


> i can probably let you know the name on wensday.
> 
> as for the wallet not sure


 
Thanks Old!!  Will wait for you!


----------



## xmisspurrfect

Addy said:


> Please post questions regarding Burberry identification here including styles, years, print, etc.


 
Thanks. i didn't know about this thread. Let me know if anyone knows this style? Thanks


----------



## novablue

xmisspurrfect said:


> Thank you !!



If this is the small one that's about 4.5 x 4 inches, it's the black patent quilted small coin snap wallet. Full retail was $475. I think it got marked down to $239 at dept stores/retail sale. And most likely a little less at the outlet. 
I have the style number for this one somewhere but it'd take me a long while to dig that info up.


----------



## terite

Great idea for a new thread, Addy.

Can anyone tell me the name of this one?

Thanks!
T


----------



## Lavender_Tea

Old said:


> i can probably let you know the name on wensday.
> 
> as for the wallet not sure


 
Hi Old,
Any idea what's the name of the sling purse??
TIA.


----------



## arayasa

Hi! Does anyone know anything about red alligator Burberry bags? My Aunt gave me an unused/perfect condition red alligator leather shoulder Burberry bag--It is rectangular shape, has a classic flap and silver metal. It's beautiful and I was wondering if anyone knew anything about it? I will see if I can post a picture later. -Araya


----------



## arayasa

Oh--the bag can also be used as a clutch. Thanks in advance if anyone has any info on this!


----------



## arayasa

Okay--this is NOT the bag but it has a similar shape and design:

http://cgi.ebay.com.my/Vintage-Burg...rap-Purse_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQitemZ260392814769

the strap is shorter and wider, the entire bag is red alligator, the bag is 8" x 11" x 2-4" (it's like an accordion and inside has two separate areas with a divider, the flap is straight across and snaps, and the silver is like a brushed silver metal. I cannot find a picture of the bag and I cannot locate my USB cord but I'll borrow one tomorrow to get real pictures. The bag is authentic but I am wondering if it's more vintage than I originally thought!


----------



## arayasa

Oh, the inside is Nova print fabric and has a zippered "pouch." The metal is brushed nickel, not silver.

Sorry for the multiple posts!


----------



## rkmc12

Hello, 
Does anyone know the name of this bag, or know where I can buy one?

http://media.photobucket.com/image/burberry tote/toosan/bags004.jpg

Thanks


----------



## novablue

rkmc12 said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone know the name of this bag, or know where I can buy one?
> 
> http://media.photobucket.com/image/burberry tote/toosan/bags004.jpg
> 
> Thanks



It looks like the Stowell roll up tote. It was on sale just a short while ago at the Burberry retail store but I didn't see it at the retail store when I was shopping the Memorial Day sale. I didn't see it at the outlet either.  

I'm guessing a second hand place (like Bonanzle, ebay, etc.) would be your best bet to locate on of these. You can call the outlet to see if they have it in stock in the backroom though. Good luck.


----------



## terite

rkmc12 said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone know the name of this bag, or know where I can buy one?
> 
> http://media.photobucket.com/image/burberry tote/toosan/bags004.jpg
> 
> Thanks



Yes, that is a stowell tote in (white/creme) there is probably a fancy name for the color.

I heard that they were on sale a while ago for 295 US.

T

Try ebay.


----------



## imeelove

please identify this burberry bag i got at the outlet. it's a grabber for $315, retails for $1595. i so luv this bag. everyone seems to ask what bag i'm wearing everytime i use it.


----------



## imeelove

please identify this burberry bag i got at the outlet. it's a grabber for $315, retails for $1595. i so luv this bag. everyone seems to ask what bag i'm wearing everytime i use it.


----------



## novablue

imeelove said:


> please identify this burberry bag i got at the outlet. it's a grabber for $315, retails for $1595. i so luv this bag. everyone seems to ask what bag i'm wearing everytime i use it.



I see a tag on it. The name of the bag should be on the tag. Beautiful bag and what a great bargain.


----------



## imeelove

novablue said:


> I see a tag on it. The name of the bag should be on the tag. Beautiful bag and what a great bargain.




the tag says BQPELHAM 11757471, made in italy (inside the bag). strange name, huh? i used it in california and rubbed some denim on the bag.i panicked so much and went to purse forum and asked for help. non-acetone nail polish remover helped, does wonders!


----------



## novablue

imeelove said:


> the tag says BQPELHAM 11757471, made in italy (inside the bag). strange name, huh? i used it in california and rubbed some denim on the bag.i panicked so much and went to purse forum and asked for help. non-acetone nail polish remover helped, does wonders!



Seems your purse is the Pelham then.


----------



## songofthesea

hi...i was wondering if anyone knew anything about this bag? it's not on the burberry website; i found it at saks...i called the local burberry store and they hadn't heard about it and thought that perhaps it was just made for dept stores...because of its pricepoint (which i am thrilled with!) i was wondering why it's not over 1K which is what i usually find with their all leather bags...any info would be helpful! thanks!!!!

Burberry - Drawstring Leather Tote - Saks.com


----------



## ADCamp2005

Does this bag have a name that anyone knows of?  Or is it just the Crest Messenger Bag?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330334284352


----------



## novablue

songofthesea said:


> hi...i was wondering if anyone knew anything about this bag? it's not on the burberry website; i found it at saks...i called the local burberry store and they hadn't heard about it and thought that perhaps it was just made for dept stores...because of its pricepoint (which i am thrilled with!) i was wondering why it's not over 1K which is what i usually find with their all leather bags...any info would be helpful! thanks!!!!
> 
> Burberry - Drawstring Leather Tote - Saks.com



The link brings up a page with a "Daddy and Me" sale. Do you have a picture of it?


----------



## songofthesea

here's a copy of the photo from the SAKS website...it comes in black and this color...to get one you have to pre-order it...would love to know why the pricepoint is lower than all of their other leather bags...any help is greatly appreciated!
thanks!


----------



## novablue

songofthesea said:


> images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/443/1590/0444315902305/0444315902305R_300x400.jpghere's a copy of the photo from the SAKS website...it comes in black and this color...to get one you have to pre-order it...would love to know why the pricepoint is lower than all of their other leather bags...any help is greatly appreciated!
> thanks!



You're right. It is a pretty low price for Burberry. It looks like unfinished leather on the inside, like no lining. Maybe that's why? Still a pretty bag though.


----------



## shiuri

Hi Everyone!

I was looking for this bag to use for everyday for work.  Anyone know the which Burberry bag Emma Watson is carrying in this photo?  I've a bag similar at Burberry but it's the leather is a like a cognac color and not black.  Wondering if anyone here knew.  Thanks!


----------



## shiuri

Sorry I forgot to upload the photo!  So here it is!


----------



## ADCamp2005

Looks like one of the Burberry Beat bags, but I can't tell which style from the pic.  I'm sure someone will be able to help you though!


----------



## shiuri

shiuri said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I was looking for this bag to use for everyday for work.  Anyone know the which Burberry bag Emma Watson is carrying in this photo?  I've a bag similar at Burberry but it's the leather is a like a cognac color and not black.  Wondering if anyone here knew.  Thanks!



Sorry posted in the wrong place! Thanks for moving the thread to the right place!


----------



## emmaprada

Hi
I am new to this but a friend highly recommended you as people who may be able to help me.
In 2002 I purchased this bag from Burberry, Barcelona. I am in the process of selling and updating some of my collection and need help with the name of this bag.
I do still have the ticket that was on the bag inb the shop and it says Nova Check Black but no style name of bag or anything. I also have a purse to match also shown in the photo. 
I am attaching pictures for you to see, any help greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance
Emma


----------



## ochie

Hi! can somebody help me.. I don't know the style no or the name of the jacket that I just saw last week, i don't even have the picture of the jacket .. the only think I can remember is that its a quilted jacket, maroon color  and its has a garter at both waist side and the collar is different than the normal quilted jacket, I am not sure if its zipper, and the SA told me that that the jacket is old season.. pls help me ID the jacket..thanks in advance..


----------



## handbag-junkie

This is my first post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am going to be selling this bag on ebay and need to know the name of it before I write my listing.

The bag is around five years old - measures approx 13" wide x 9.5" from top zip to bottom of bag and 14" from bottom of bag to top of handle - it is quite a large bag and is an original. It comes with a detachable long leather strap and original dustbag.

Also if anyone knows how much I should be asking for it I would be grateful.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Meta

Would anyone know the name/style/year this bag is from?






TIA!


----------



## Old

Lavender_Tea said:


> Hi
> Received this as a gift & wuld like to know the name of this sling purse.
> 
> TIA!!


 

sorry it took so long its the mini Lizzie


----------



## Old

shiuri said:


> Sorry I forgot to upload the photo! So here it is!


 

its part of the beat collection but i dont know the info for the bag as its not out yet that i know of


----------



## d'trick

Hi 
Does anyone know the name of this 2008 fall collection bag? can find plenty of pics but no name! thanks in advance!


----------



## skilledone

Hi, guys I'm new - just stating the obvious heh. I was in a Burberry store today and one of the associates gave me a art# and a sn or a style #. I'm trying to navigate the website to find it and I can't. Maybe someone can help me, here is the art# 3457703 and the SN# 5045253072676. Please and thanks!. I just want to order it!!!


----------



## chery08

anyone knows what color for this tote ? 




is this the one ? http://www.burberryusaonline.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3606880&cp=2556626&parentPage=family

Looks like different color though...


----------



## thecosyplace

Hi I bought this from Florence, Italy Outlet. The SA says that this is a lot cheaper than downtown price. I like the colour so I bought it. BUt I realised that I don't seem to be able to find this colour for Burberry. I bought it at 360 euro. Is it real?

Thanks.


----------



## Old

what is the item the number arnt going to help with out a know what it looks like


----------



## Old

d'trick said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know the name of this 2008 fall collection bag? can find plenty of pics but no name! thanks in advance!


 
lowery bags 
the black one is the roshed ribbon and not sure what the green version was


----------



## dmitchell15

You should call burberry's phone number and give them the information and see if they can locate the item. Are you in the U.S? The number is 800-284-8480.


----------



## beecollins

Hello. I have a cream colored Burberry bag. The silver tag on the front says Burberry Fragrances, but I can't find anything that resembles it on Ebay or Burberry.com. I was just wondering if there was a way to authenticate it?  
Thanks,
B.


----------



## ADCamp2005

beecollins said:


> Hello. I have a cream colored Burberry bag. The silver tag on the front says Burberry Fragrances, but I can't find anything that resembles it on Ebay or Burberry.com. I was just wondering if there was a way to authenticate it?
> Thanks,
> B.


 
Try posting on the Authenticate This page.. It's one of the hot topics up top on the Burberry Forum.


----------



## holliereid

Hi, does anyone have any idea of the style/name of this bag. I've had it for around ten years, give or take a couple.

Purchased from Selfridges, I am now looking to sell it but I have no information on it and cannot locate a serial number inside the bag.

Many thanks,

Hollie


----------



## beecollins

Hello, I have a cream colored bag with a little silver tag labeled "Burberry Fragrances." 
Can you tell me if it's the real thing?

http://s233.photobucket.com/albums/ee312/sadeyedbeauty/?action=view&current=Burberry001.jpg

Thanks,
Bee


----------



## terite

beecollins said:


> Hello, I have a cream colored bag with a little silver tag labeled "Burberry Fragrances."
> Can you tell me if it's the real thing?
> 
> http://s233.photobucket.com/albums/ee312/sadeyedbeauty/?action=view&current=Burberry001.jpg
> 
> Thanks,
> Bee



It would be a bag that came with a Burberry fragrance purchase. Send a close up of the silver label to the Authenticate this Burberry forum. A free with purchase perhaps.

T


----------



## elinorb

weN84 said:


> Would anyone know the name/style/year this bag is from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!




Oooh, I'd like to find out its name too. It looks a bit like the Tenby but without the buckles... Am in love... please help...


----------



## sahree

never mind found the name of it!


----------



## EnMoone

Can anyone tell me something about this coat?


----------



## Muse*

I bought a Burberry coat from Burberry Boutique recently and it is slightly different from yours. The labels are different. However, I cannot say whether it is real or fake. From the pictures I guess that it is made of good quality materials.


----------



## seasterling2k

BURBERRY BLACK LEATHER HOUSE CHECK TRIM SHOULDER BAG - eBay (item 200363856467 end time Jul-23-09 21:45:52 PDT)


----------



## ADCamp2005

seasterling2k said:


> BURBERRY BLACK LEATHER HOUSE CHECK TRIM SHOULDER BAG - eBay (item 200363856467 end time Jul-23-09 21:45:52 PDT)


 
Try posting this in the Authenticate This thread


----------



## ReRe

Can anyone help me to identify the bag in this pic, I love it!


----------



## ReRe

d'trick said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know the name of this 2008 fall collection bag? can find plenty of pics but no name! thanks in advance!


 
They are ribbon lowrey in black,  one on the right is the ruched lowry or lowrey, color is trench, There is a thread on this bag if you search


----------



## ReRe

Home>
BURBERRY CHECK TOTE BAG WITH ALLIGATOR TRIMS
 .BURnoonlinesales { display: none; } .pageCopyWrapper, #productContent { height: 405px; }    
	






VIEW 
*1*
2
3

ZOOM + -  
*CHECK TOTE BAG WITH ALLIGATOR TRIMS*

$7395.00 

style # 10000006947





cotton canvas tote bag in an overdyed check pattern, with alligator leather trims detailing. 15 1/2" x 15 1/2" x 6". cotton and alligator leather. made in italy. 





two rolled leather handles with branded black lacquered attachments.
leather base with five feet.
belted alligator leather trim around open top.
canvas lining.
central zip compartment.
one interior zip pocket.
This product is not currently available online.
Please contact us for availability.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




COLOUR:  Bark
*



*




I answered my own question..wow what a price!


----------



## djgirl1976

So, I am not looking to have this authenticated, so to speak, thus posting in here, instead. I am trying to figure out what time frame, line, etc, if any, bags like this are from? 
I keep seeing them(or bags similar to them) posted on ebay, and a couple online(Amazon, etc), but am not sure I personally have seen the low prices that I have seen listed as "retail" for these bags. The other thing I wasn't sure about with these is how the handles are sewn "into" the bag?
Was there ever a line that actually looked like this or are they all fakes? I am thinking maybe they are older or a "lower end line" or fake, or something?
Sorry if this is a dumb question. I have been on a ban so long that I can't remember what I have seen in a store vs. just seen someone carrying.

Burberry small tote bag plaid retail $185 new tags - eBay (item 250465707931 end time Jul-20-09 18:50:19 PDT)


----------



## ladygogo

Hello,
I'm trying to find out if this tote has a name? Thanks!


----------



## annabellet

Please help me identify this bag. 


























thanks in advance!


----------



## Megana_

Does anyone know the name of the trench Emma is modelling here?
http://justjared.buzznet.com/galler...-burberry&pic=emma-watson-burberry-ads-01.jpg

(Posted this in the new collection thread, but this is probably a better place for it  )


----------



## alverchishka

May anyone identify this bag?TIA)


----------



## Old

sliced manor bag but it doesnt seem real to me


----------



## alverchishka

Old said:


> sliced manor bag but it doesnt seem real to me


 what do u mean when saying - doesnt seem real?u assume that it doesnt exist?


----------



## Old

looks like a fake


----------



## alverchishka

Old said:


> looks like a fake


 
thank u very much Old)


----------



## heks

Some body know what is the year of this model bag and name?I am trying to find this bag in white or black!

http://s57.radikal.ru/i157/0908/2f/7ebe6c27bbab.jpg


----------



## Old

2 years ago i think it went on sale last summer i think


----------



## heks

thank you,but you think its impossible to find this bag?I think I check every site,but still no result


----------



## heks

Old said:


> 2 years ago i think it went on sale last summer i think



if anyone of u can provide me name of this bag...or if anyone see it around plz let me know 
if anyone see this bag in store or outlet plz let me know...dying to have it !!!!


----------



## Old

ill see if i can find the name for y ou this week


----------



## heks

Old said:


> ill see if i can find the name for y ou this week


*Thank you very much,I find out name for this bag,its* *Burberry&#8220;Elly" Patent Leather Hobo Handbag 

but now I am tried to find everywhere,wrote to almost every outlets about this model,no answer 

I seen this bag in Paris one week ago,for 220 EURO,somebody bought it last one, in front of my nose  I am never been so disappointed ever. 

So now don't know how to find this bag...I think its 2007-2008 year collection.

http://forum.purseblog.com/burberry/burberry-elly-patent-leather-hobo-handbag-494259.html*


----------



## worry123

I bought it in FR. However I do not know its style info. Anyone who know something about this style, pls give me some introduction. THX


----------



## 9tina9

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me identify this item. I am selling it and have received a question regarding the year in which this bag was made and season, and I have no clue.  Any help is appreciated.  Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Burberry-Nova-H...bags?hash=item3354cf1775&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Spicy87

Can you tell me what this style is called? 

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y150/LittleCookie/Pics/1.jpg

I bought it in Paris two years ago and want to send it to the customer service in London now, because the coated canvas has become bubbly.
The SA at my local store told me it's quicker if I send it there myself and I want them to think that I know what I'm talking about 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ADCamp2005

^^Looks like the Olympia, but please wait for someone else's opinion on that.


----------



## central2

Lavender_Tea said:


> Hi
> Received this as a gift & wuld like to know the name of this sling purse.
> 
> TIA!!




Hi, this is a 
*Burberry Haymarket Cut Out Sling Handbag*


----------



## Rokkadelik

Hi, does anyone know if Burberry did a patent version of their Rowan bag?

Looks like this..?

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n234/Rokkadelik/25082009574.jpg


----------



## AutumnJade

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...berry&hl=en&client=safari&rls=en-us&sa=X&um=1

Can anyone tell me the bag that Emma Watson has in this pic? I love it.


----------



## Old

AutumnJade said:


> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...berry&hl=en&client=safari&rls=en-us&sa=X&um=1
> 
> Can anyone tell me the bag that Emma Watson has in this pic? I love it.


 

http://uk.burberry.com/fcp/product/...on-new-check-tote-bag/10000004755?colour=beat check black&lastcategoryurl=true

i couldnt find anything about the bag in the US


----------



## agencyexec

hi anyone

i was at the burberry website and saw this bag. I fell in love with it. Can anyone provide more info or if u have it, can u post more pictures.




thkssss


----------



## Old

i think its a new bag for men that just cam out i go back to work ill look it up not sure about havent really looked at it


----------



## xhinn

Can help me see what is the name of this bag and which season and year was it from? Anyone remember the rough price it was selling at previously at the boutique?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/xhinn/sets/72157622140481729/

Thanks!


----------



## Old

xhinn said:


> Can help me see what is the name of this bag and which season and year was it from? Anyone remember the rough price it was selling at previously at the boutique?
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/xhinn/sets/72157622140481729/
> 
> Thanks!


 

that was around 3 years old and the horn on the front should be metal and the bag just dosnt look right to me


----------



## walkermar

My mother generously gave me a hand-me-down Burberry handbag.  I have been searching for hours but can't seem to find anything like it.  I know that it was purchased in the Burberry boutique in Short Hills in 2007.  That's all I know.  I was hoping to sell it on ebay (unemployed sucks), I would appreciate ANY information. (e.g. product line, item number, name, style, etc) anyone has.  Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## fr8k_82

i bought the same bag and it cost me 850 usd


----------



## walkermar

fr8k_82 said:


> i bought the same bag and it cost me 850 usd


Any chance you remember the name or product line?


----------



## cwu1126

I saw a girl on the subway today with a bucket drawstring burberry bag with the big check in spring colors? it was predominantly khakis/beige colored if i remember correctly and the check lines were pinkish, greenish, and maybe orangeish? i didn't look very closely since i was so far away. the straps and leather around the bag was a honey brown color. 

does this bag ring a bell to anyone? i tried searching threads and couldn't find anything. i also tried google and got nothing too. 

someone, please help! thanks!


----------



## Mimster

Can someone help ID this bag?  I saw it in this other site and all it said was a Burberry Check bag.  Do you know the name & serial number?  Is it a recent style?  I can't find it in the offical Burberry site and my SA doesn't know it.

Thanks


----------



## Old

Mimster said:


> Can someone help ID this bag? I saw it in this other site and all it said was a Burberry Check bag. Do you know the name & serial number? Is it a recent style? I can't find it in the offical Burberry site and my SA doesn't know it.
> 
> Thanks


 

its a nova chk chester and has to be around a 1.5 years old or newer. the hardwear  is older so the store most likey dont have them, may be try outlets or FL stores they might have them


----------



## Mimster

Thanks Old.  Do you know if it comes in leather trim or just patent?


----------



## Old

that was a glazed leather now there coming in the patent


----------



## terite

Old said:


> that was a glazed leather now there coming in the patent



Old, could you please check post 15 for me?

Thanks!
T
:salute:


----------



## Old

ill try to look it up tomorrow when im in work and let you know


----------



## agencyexec

This bag is so beautiful. Can I check when and how much it is? Is it still retailing? Anyone?



worry123 said:


> I bought it in FR. However I do not know its style info. Anyone who know something about this style, pls give me some introduction. THX


----------



## agencyexec

USD7395!!!!????  It's lovely though



ReRe said:


> Home>
> BURBERRY CHECK TOTE BAG WITH ALLIGATOR TRIMS
> .BURnoonlinesales { display: none; } .pageCopyWrapper, #productContent { height: 405px; }    bur.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pBUR-6061325t237x329.jpg
> bur.imageg.net/images/pixel.gifVIEW
> *1*
> 2
> 3
> 
> ZOOM + -
> *CHECK TOTE BAG WITH ALLIGATOR TRIMS*
> 
> $7395.00
> 
> style # 10000006947
> bur.imageg.net/images/pixel.gifcotton canvas tote bag in an overdyed check pattern, with alligator leather trims detailing. 15 1/2" x 15 1/2" x 6". cotton and alligator leather. made in italy.
> bur.imageg.net/images/pixel.gif
> 
> two rolled leather handles with branded black lacquered attachments.
> leather base with five feet.
> belted alligator leather trim around open top.
> canvas lining.
> central zip compartment.
> one interior zip pocket.
> This product is not currently available online.
> Please contact us for availability.bur.imageg.net/images/pixel.gifCOLOUR:  Bark
> *bur.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pBUR-6061325_pattern_s22.jpg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I answered my own question..wow what a price!


----------



## Loco4Coco

Can anyone give me more details about this bag?  Obviously it's a check tote.  Anyone have a clue on the approximate size, season, or if it's made anymore?  TIA


----------



## Loco4Coco

well I suppose a picture would be helpful!  

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/8/4/8/0/8/3/webimg/301753792_o.jpg


----------



## Old

if its zippers its a regent


----------



## Old

they stooped selling it in regular stores 2 years ago but they do have an updated version of the bag in the Exploded nova whitch retails for $475 and the classic is $550


----------



## Old

Loco4Coco said:


> well I suppose a picture would be helpful!
> 
> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/8/4/8/0/8/3/webimg/301753792_o.jpg


 

that bag was sold in regular stores about 2 years ago.
if the bag has a zipper on the top its a regentand was about $400-$500 regular price i cant remeber.

here is the newer one
http://us.burberry.com/product/inde...&cp=2119866.3701089.1914960&parentPage=family

and here is the classic 
http://us.burberry.com/product/inde...&cp=2119866.3701089.1914960&parentPage=family


----------



## labelqueen

Hi, I need to find out the name of this Burberry bag (before I send it for auction) but I'm not sure where best to look.

It's large, 21" wide by around 12" high - the fabric is a lovely woollen weave, in fact I also have the matching centipede scarf - the handle is quite distinctive in the way that is thread through the top of the bag.

Is there a Burberry archive or similar? I have looked through TPF but haven't seen it yet.... If anyone can help identify it, I would be grateful.


Thanks!


----------



## ann_iowa

Hi,

Would you please tell me if this is the same bowling bag they have on their website? I can't find anything similar with a red trim on the internet. Is this a older version? How would you tell when it came out?
Thanks.


----------



## Old

no older the Xmas 08 thats when they started with that nickle hard ware


----------



## auctionfind

Hi all, I just bought this today from the original owner. I was wondering if anyone knows the name of this HUGE bag? It was purchased last fall from Burberry (she gave me the original receipt) but all it shows is a number not a name.

I tried to get good pics of the Made in Italy tag and SN and Burberry patch but will have to wait for daylight tomorrow to get better pics.

TIA


----------



## Old

whats the number on the receipt. ill see if the name pops up in the system


----------



## auctionfind

Old said:


> whats the number on the receipt. ill see if the name pops up in the system


 

Thank you so much! 

The number is 488891041997 

If there is anyway to check the original retail price I woul really appreciate that as well, for some reason she blacked it out?


----------



## AmourCouture

I hope someone can help my ID this Burberry, I couldn't find ANY on eBay for reference.  Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Rokkadelik

Hi, does anyone know if this is the patent version of the Rowan bag? Or even if there was a patent version?

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n234/Rokkadelik/25082009574.jpg

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AmourCouture

:bump: Would it be called a "nautical rope tote"???


AmourCouture said:


> I hope someone can help my ID this Burberry, I couldn't find ANY on eBay for reference. Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Old

auctionfind said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> The number is 488891041997
> 
> If there is anyway to check the original retail price I woul really appreciate that as well, for some reason she blacked it out?


 

the number didnt work but we just changed are inventory system so may it may not of made the cut


----------



## Old

AmourCouture said:


> I hope someone can help my ID this Burberry, I couldn't find ANY on eBay for reference. Thanks in Advance!


 

its called Drake


----------



## Old

Rokkadelik said:


> Hi, does anyone know if this is the patent version of the Rowan bag? Or even if there was a patent version?
> 
> http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n234/Rokkadelik/25082009574.jpg
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 

thats not patent im not sure if they did it in a patent


----------



## auctionfind

Old said:


> the number didnt work but we just changed are inventory system so may it may not of made the cut


 

Thanks so much for checking for me. I think I have it narrowed down to the Spring 2008 collection.

Does that sound about right for the introduction of the woven bags?

Thanks again


----------



## as3405

White with silver hardware, or is this just a fake invention?


----------



## mdlcal28

I saw one in Saks in Bham a couple of months ago. It was the most buttery soft black leather with the ruched pocket on the front - actually I want to remember them as being on the ends, but that may not be the case. It was a hobo style, but smooshy, but I dont think it had the hard leather guards on the strap that the "warrior" has.
I havent been able to find it on Saks website and its not on the Burberry website. It was $1395, I do remember that.
Does ANYONE know which bag I am talking about.


----------



## Izzy_w

Is it something like this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-BURBERRY-PR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0cf07820

They make a black in that too. I have the gold one (the one that's pictured) and the leather is very soft and squishy. But then again, it could be anything...


----------



## mdlcal28

YES! I am almost positive that is it.
What is it called? Do you know what season or why I cant find it anywhere?


----------



## mdlcal28

I MUST find that bag in black. I am going to call Saks tommorrow to see if by some miracle they still have it....and it goes on the F&F sale...


----------



## Izzy_w

I'll go look at the tag tomorrow (or later today). I left the bag at my parents' house and I need to go there anyway to get some luggage. I know they were selling some of those black ones on ebay and I know for sure that one of them was authentic...I didn't know about the other one since I didn't ask.


----------



## lvkessy

......


----------



## Izzy_w

From what it says on the tag, it is a small Curzon. There's a lot of abbreviations after that but one of them was LTHR which most likely stands for leather. I hope this helps you!


----------



## agencyexec

Saw this at the Singapore Paragon Shopping Mall Burberry Shop.  Still not sure what it's called but it's SGD1650 and only avail. in this colour. 

A bit big for my 1.7m frame. When i hand carry, it's bottom of the bag is near the floor but overall, still pretty nice bag suitable for guys to carry to work.



agencyexec said:


> hi anyone
> 
> i was at the burberry website and saw this bag. I fell in love with it. Can anyone provide more info or if u have it, can u post more pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thkssss


----------



## agencyexec

Tan Leather Croft Tote CrossbodyBurberry
Product Code: 108260

See other pictures here



agencyexec said:


> Saw this at the Singapore Paragon Shopping Mall Burberry Shop.  Still not sure what it's called but it's SGD1650 and only avail. in this colour.
> 
> A bit big for my 1.7m frame. When i hand carry, it's bottom of the bag is near the floor but overall, still pretty nice bag suitable for guys to carry to work.


----------



## Izzy_w

mdlcal28 said:


> I MUST find that bag in black. I am going to call Saks tommorrow to see if by some miracle they still have it....and it goes on the F&F sale...


 
I found something at Bloomingdale's. It's not black, but pretty close to it. 

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...747&CategoryID=6725&PageID=6725*2*24*-1*-1*31


----------



## susette

Hi, Can somebody tell me 
- model name of this bag
- which year model
- retail price (approx)? 

I'd seen it several times before but my brains are blank right now.





http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/2919/image2xl.jpg


----------



## susette

Old said:


> the number didnt work but we just changed are inventory system so may it may not of made the cut


 
Can you tell me how you read their batch/tag/product number with examples? Number series are just numbers to me...


----------



## Glam<3

I was wondering if anyone knew the style/name of the bag that Emma Watson is carrying in this Burberry ad? 

http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/1977711/emma-watson-burberry-ads-04/

I've looked around the website, and although I've found similar styles I didn't find the exact one.


----------



## Glam<3

I was wondering if anyone knew the style/name of the bag in this Burberry ad? http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-g...rberry-ads-04/
I've looked around the website, and although I've found similar styles I didn't find the exact one.

I posted this earlier and it was moved to the Identify this Burberry thread, but no one has answered my question there. I hope I'm not breaking any rules by posting this here again! (If I am, I'm very sorry.)

If anyone knows and can post, it will be greatly appreciated. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Izzy_w

Glam<3 said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew the style/name of the bag in this Burberry ad? http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-g...rberry-ads-04/
> I've looked around the website, and although I've found similar styles I didn't find the exact one.
> 
> I posted this earlier and it was moved to the Identify this Burberry thread, but no one has answered my question there. I hope I'm not breaking any rules by posting this here again! (If I am, I'm very sorry.)
> 
> If anyone knows and can post, it will be greatly appreciated. Thanks for the help!


 
Ohhhh I saw this on the UK Burberry site. I think it was called the "Crinkled patent leather tote bag" or something like that. It's gone now but it was selling for 895 pounds. I also saw this bag at the Buberry store on Michigan Ave in Chicago. I wanted to try it on, but my mom said it was way too big on me. It is really big especially since they stuff it so much. I think it would sell about $1,495 in the US.


----------



## susette

Old said:


> the number didnt work but we just changed are inventory system so may it may not of made the cut


 

Can somebody tell me how you read their bar codes?


----------



## ling266

Hi there,

I just bought this today.
Can you pls name me the specific name of this bag?
I couldnt see it in the official Burberry site.
Thanks!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ling266/4086311460/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ling266/4085553711/


----------



## susette

I's called Nova Heart. 

http://www.burberry.eu/fcp/product/...0008149?colour=berry red&lastcategoryurl=true


----------



## ling266

yes it's called nova heart.
but do you know what is it's model & design name?
I know it's new collection, but i dont see this in website.
Thanks!!


----------



## Old

susette said:


> Can somebody tell me how you read their bar codes?


 
the numbers under the black lines at the bottom


----------



## azsun

ling266 said:


> yes it's called nova heart.
> but do you know what is it's model & design name?
> I know it's new collection, but i dont see this in website.
> Thanks!!


 
I don't see that specific bag listed in the website either.  Here's the link that shows the new Nova Heart bags.

http://www.burberry.eu/fcp/categorylist/dept/womens_accessories_new_arrivals


----------



## happiegluckie

Dunno if anyone might know what this bag is called? My mom wants to clear out some of her old handbags. I reckon this one is probably around 10 years old, but never used so its in pretty good condition:


----------



## Helsbels

Hello everyone and especially the Burberry experts  I finally got around taking a picture of my beloved Burberry bag. I bought it from Heathrow airport back in January 02. Would anyone know what this style and check is called? The material is wool.


----------



## susette

Old said:


> the numbers under the black lines at the bottom


 
I know where to find the code but I mean which letters & numbers mean year, collection, price etc?


----------



## susette

ling266 said:


> yes it's called nova heart.
> but do you know what is it's model & design name?
> I know it's new collection, but i dont see this in website.
> Thanks!!


 
since you've bought the bag name should be found on tags


----------



## nanobabes

Okay, purse aficionados, I am actually quite ignorant when it comes to purses.  I'm not big on brands, I'm more of a Target girl.  But my cousin seems to think I'm into brand name purses and loves outlet stores and keeps giving me purses for my b-day and other occasions.

This is a really basic bag, but since I don't know anything about handbags or Burberry, and I can't find it on the site, I was wondering if you gals could help me figure out the name of this bag.  

c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/19/l_d621eda5d2894055b8a53eb68640276f.jpg

c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/62/l_e1a0593c3a5f401f8f2ee8f1044e27ae.jpg

sorry for the terrible picture quality, I just took them real quick with the camera on my phone.


----------



## Jami1979

Hi Burberry Aficionados!

I purchased this bag in August of 2006.  Does anyone know its exact style/name?  The receipt I have refers to it using the generic "hobo" term, but I was hoping for something more specific.  [And yes - leave it to me to hold onto a receipt for 3+ years, but actually discard the much more useful tags...]

Many, many thanks!


----------



## geo-msuk

Any help would be much appreciated. My friend was bought a burberry travel bag as a pressie by her ex husband, shes never used it and wants it to go so has asked me to see if I can find any info on it

Its a brown burberry leather travel bag, about 15 years old, still brand new in bag and box. It was bought from the outlet shop in Castleford.
Has a little gold lockable clasp on it for travelling.
I have looked on the Burberry site to try to find its name etc, but I presume its too old to be listed.
The tags on it just say travel handbag, but I would love to know more about it.
Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## azsun

Jami1979 said:


> Hi Burberry Aficionados!
> 
> I purchased this bag in August of 2006. Does anyone know its exact style/name? The receipt I have refers to it using the generic "hobo" term, but I was hoping for something more specific. [And yes - leave it to me to hold onto a receipt for 3+ years, but actually discard the much more useful tags...]
> 
> Many, many thanks!


 

This bag (2006) is listed on ebay and was called the "Glossy Grain Hobo".  I asked the seller about it and she said that is what was on the original tag.  The new glossy grain hobos on Burberry's website look nothing like this bag true..but I guess Burberry will revamp a bag and bring it out again.  I believe the lady on ebay changed her listing to read glossy pebbled hobo and she tried to explain the difference in her listing.  I hope this helps!


----------



## dante_cat

wen84 said:


> would anyone know the name/style/year this bag is from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tia!


 ss09


----------



## dante_cat

Mimster said:


> Can someone help ID this bag? I saw it in this other site and all it said was a Burberry Check bag. Do you know the name & serial number? Is it a recent style? I can't find it in the offical Burberry site and my SA doesn't know it.
> 
> Thanks


 
It's a carryforward style, from nova check line in berry red but can't remember the exact name
hope this helps!


----------



## danny701709

xmisspurrfect said:


> Thank you !!



Hi,
I have exactly same wallet as you have! 
I was in Korea two years ago, I believe...
And my mom and I went to the outlet mall in Yeoju, and I believe that wallet was around $280 (if the currency was roughly 1,000 won = $1, now it's more likely 1,520 won = $1...)
I can't remember the exact name though...
I just was glad that somebody has the same thing!


----------



## gie121

hello! i got this burberry bag from a bazaar last week, can't seem to find the exact style online, can someone please identify this bag for me? thanks in advance!


----------



## christine1103

i hv bought this bag at hong kong.after that i search the internet for this model but i cant find it.anyone can help me identify is it the legit and i also want to knw did u guys saw this handbag before?
thanks for helping.


----------



## christine1103

recently i have bought a burberry handbag at hong kong,but i cant find this type of model at internet.can anyone help me to identify this handbag izit the real one and does burberry have this type of model??
THANKS ALOTS BRO AND SIS !!!!!


----------



## ADCamp2005

^^  Try posting your post in the Authenticate this Burberry section and use the proper posting format.  You'll get a quicker response from people who know a little more about authenticating.


----------



## insane-maryjane

Hi there- I'm visiting from Chloe.  I saw this Burberry bag in a lighter brown with a contrasting handle colour. 
Can anyone tell me:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BURBERRY-LEAT...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item35a568e4d4

What is the name?
What season?
What colours it came in?
Is it hard to find?

TIA!


----------



## fashion_mom1

Does anyone know what this burberry is called? Season or anything else about it? Thanks


----------



## fashion_mom1

fashion_mom1 said:


> Does anyone know what this burberry is called? Season or anything else about it? Thanks


 

No worries on telling me what this is. It was identified as fake on authentictae this so i wont be buying it anyway. Thanks ladies.


----------



## summerr

can someone please help me on this burberry bag? I need the code number or the name of it or something because i can't seem to find anything other than this picture through its Asia website. 

thanks!


----------



## terite

summerr said:


> can someone please help me on this burberry bag? I need the code number or the name of it or something because i can't seem to find anything other than this picture through its Asia website.
> 
> thanks!



http://us.burberry.com/product/inde...&cp=2119866.3701089.3757925&parentPage=family

t


----------



## susette

Can somebody tell me name of the bag?
It's from Burberry Prorsum Ready-to-wear AW 2007-8 collection.


----------



## Old

summerr said:


> can someone please help me on this burberry bag? I need the code number or the name of it or something because i can't seem to find anything other than this picture through its Asia website.
> 
> thanks!


 

Nickle Chain Lowry


----------



## howard

Sorry, I know this question doesn't really belong in this thread but I didn't think it deserved a thread for its own. 

How does lambswool feel compared to cashmere?


----------



## furlsofcurls

Hi Everyone.  I joined just to find a bag I saw last night on a girl on the street.  It was a black and grey leopard print and was not metallic, but looked sparkly all over.  She had it looped on her elbow but I detected a longer shoulder strap on it as well.  It was sort of a satchel style.  Any help is appreciated, thanks!

PS - I Google, tried friends, and scoured the Burberry site but no dice.


----------



## eggouncle

Can someone identify this bag for me? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2511541&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_901wt_939
I bought it off ebay and I'm trying to find out more about it. I can't find the bag on the burberry website nor the outlet i went to yesterday. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## imrainbow

Can someone tell me what's the name of this jacket and if it is an 'old' jacket. I remember seeing a thread about it and tried a search but no luck! 

I just bought it from Saks and would like to know if this Jacket worth the money. Retail is $550 and I bought it with my new card for 10% less. Has anyone bought this cheaper before?

TIA!


----------



## imrainbow

anyone?


----------



## ACS

It's a nice jacket, and is/was a new fall season jacket I think.

This jacket is/was on sale at the big department stores:

Nordstroms for $330
Bloomies for $440

What size is the jacket?  Nordstroms and Bloomies only have an xl I think.


----------



## purseprincess32

Ooh cute jacket!


----------



## NikolineSofieK

Want one!!


----------



## imrainbow

It's Medium size, I got it from Saks and that was the only left there.


----------



## sparklewithsand

Hi,
Do any of you know if the zipper has the BURBERRY name embossed onto it?  Thanks


----------



## effyxx

hi 
can anyone tell me the name of this bag and maybe what year/collection it is from?
thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190362040429&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## sunnyflies

howard said:


> Sorry, I know this question doesn't really belong in this thread but I didn't think it deserved a thread for its own.
> 
> How does lambswool feel compared to cashmere?



While some lambswool can be quite soft, cashmere is or should be softer. Its softness will also depend on the quality of the cashmere and sometimes on the dye used to color it. A harsh dye can make it almost scratchy.

Price is not always an indication of quality in cashmere, but, touch always is. It should feel luxuriously soft. You will know it when you feel it. Don't feel shy about touching cashmere items offered for sale. It will help you educate yourself about them. With a bit of experience, you will be able to tell high quality cashmere from low quality, or even if it is lambswool or part lambswool - regardless of what the label states.

Interestingly, some cashmeres within the same line of sweaters can be softer - and that goes for every designer and for every price range. Run your hand over several different colors of cashmere sweaters on display and often certain ones will feel much softer and more luxurious. Some times it is the dye used, other times the wool quality is different within the line.

I have often touched sweaters labeled as 100% cashmere that clearly were  either low quality cashmere, or were blended with other wools, because they were simply not soft. They were by well known brands and at hefty prices, too.

One of the nicest cashmere sweaters I have ever found was a brand I'd never heard of before. It was astonishingly soft and luxurious looking and was beautifully put together. The best part? It was only $135 and looked like I'd spent $400.


----------



## luisayf

has anyone ever seen a coat like this and know where i can find it or what it's called? it has a warmer and a adjustable strap on the hood. i can't find it anywhere!!! thanks!!


----------



## heart09

pls identify this burberry bag

linkhttp://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/1793275/burberry+handbag+blue+label


----------



## heart09

pls identify this burberry handbag =c

link: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...93275/authentic+burberry+london+name+ur+price


----------



## ashi112211

Hi Girls,

I'm new in this forum and don't know where should  I ask this question. 

I want to know if Burberry Lowry ruched leather handbag comes in white? I've seen them in trench and pink but not in white ans saw one white selling on ebay.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mrsKash

what is this?


----------



## weather362

prettynperfect said:


> I recently had the honor of buying this gorgeous Burberry bag, but I simply can't find it online!
> I tried to look up the product name and number as (per the tag), and still nothing
> So I thought I'd try posting it up here, where you intelligent ladies can name that bag!
> 
> I've included pictures of the front, back, and a close-up of the front - please tell me if you need more angles!
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking the time out to read my post and helping me out


 
Hey there I work for Burberry and i have that same bag in black i got it for $210  but the real price was $1695


----------



## mrsKash

weather362 said:


> Hey there I work for Burberry and i have that same bag in black i got it for $210  but the real price was $1695


Since you work there can you tell me what my bag is...hahaha. It's the tote right above your post.


----------



## weather362

mrsKash said:


> Since you work there can you tell me what my bag is...hahaha. It's the tote right above your post.


 
its a tote with leather trim with the house check but i m not sure about the print where did u get that bag?


----------



## mrsKash

weather362 said:


> its a tote with leather trim with the house check but i m not sure about the print where did u get that bag?


I think two years ago from the Burberry boutique. I can't figure out for the LIFE OF ME what it's called


----------



## noselfcontrol

Item: 140374215574
seller:  *nouveau-studio*
item name:  Burberry NOVA CHECK Prorsum -Gorgeous HTF Shoulder BAG 
link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/Burberry-NOVA-C...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20aef48b96

I don't have the item in hand - I was offered a second chance offer as she found another exact, used item to sell me.  I found that odd that she found another exact bag.  I asked for the id numbers and code and she said the 2005 Prorsum line didn't have id numbers.  I was hoping with a name I could do more research but .... I don't even have this.  I think I remember seeing bags sort've like this in the stores, but.. that was 5 years ago.  

Thank you!


----------



## susette

Can somebody tell me how you read their bar codes? 



Old said:


> the number didnt work but we just changed are inventory system so may it may not of made the cut


----------



## valawyer10

I purchased this wallet from a Burberry Factory store a few days ago, and I was wondering if anyone could help me with the details - what style it is, what season it's from, what the original price is... The tag that came with the wallet is pretty nondescript.  Thanks!


----------



## lucabela

Can anyone please tell me if there is a name for this trench on nordstrom.com?  I wanted to see if Burberry.com has it since the modeling shots are so much better.  TIA. 
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3081383...dsearch&keyword=burberry&origin=searchresults


----------



## andkenfly

Burberry Double Breasted Trench Coat


----------



## sherryloh

Hi,

I came across this burberry tote and was wondering what is the name of this check pattern and from what year? Is this a classic style? Any infor about this bag would be appreciated. Do you know the retail price? 
hope you can help fast as I am thinking of buying it.
Thanks


----------



## ddragovi

Hi, First post here. I really want to ID this burberry trench.
It still has the tags attached from bloomingdales and they read...

W:STRETFIELDSLP:MZU:2513B
ORDER No A500041239
ARTICLE 3600545
COLOUR FAWN

I'm pretty sure its the tonal check taffeta trench. 
the new models in the burberry store are 34" long and this one is 39" 






Its a size 4 and I need a size 2. Would bloomingdales still offer store credit if this jacket is out of season?


----------



## rhymeress

Hello, I got this bag secondhand and don't know anything about it.  Can someone tell me around how old this is and how much it's worth?  I got it in mint condition and only used it a few times myself, so it is great condition, but I'm suspecting it is from the late 90s early 2000?  Please enlighten me!


----------



## terite

rhymeress said:


> Hello, I got this bag secondhand and don't know anything about it.  Can someone tell me around how old this is and how much it's worth?  I got it in mint condition and only used it a few times myself, so it is great condition, but I'm suspecting it is from the late 90s early 2000?  Please enlighten me!



Look at the back of the inside tag - it should tell you the date there.

T


----------



## ceilceil

Hi there, I am cleaning up my wardrobe at moment, i want to sell this bag, but no sure what is called and which collection. Please help!! Thanks!

ignored my messy blanket


----------



## seattleista

Unfortunately I don't have a picture, but I saw a light pink/cream plaid scarf at an upscale dept. store that was ruffled (no fringe), 100% cashmere, and was approx. 1/2 the width and length of a regular scarf.  The regular price was $398 I believe.  Does anyone have any info on this type of Burberry scarf?  I can't find a photo or detail of it anywhere.  

TIA!


----------



## temo

Just wondering if someone can please help identify the age, style, value, etc of this trench. (or any other info)

I had it authenticated in the other thread and got the _"thumbs up for genuine"_, but still looking for more info on it. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## mynameisjenny

Can someone identify the name of this bag? I have the exact same one but in a tan colour and I bought it at the Australian department store David Jones on sale last year.


----------



## Girlacross

Anyone that can identify the name/model of this bag? Bought about 1.5-2 years ago. Thanks.


----------



## mlmurray13

It is up for auction on ebay item #230432624142 The seller doesn't know the name of it, but says it's prorsum and measures 12" by 7"


----------



## mlmurray13

yes, the drawstring came out...Is this from the warrior collection?


----------



## azsun

That's a leather manor bag...I believe it's the mini size.


----------



## mlmurray13

*Help - what bag is this? Warrior?* 
Item Name: Black Leather Burberry Purse
Item Number: 230430680293
Seller ID: asiscanadian
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Is this a warrior purse? I don't know the name of the bag or if it's authenic. Please help.


----------



## Old

Girlacross said:


> Anyone that can identify the name/model of this bag? Bought about 1.5-2 years ago. Thanks.


 
beaton bag


----------



## Old

mlmurray13 said:


> It is up for auction on ebay item #230432624142 The seller doesn't know the name of it, but says it's prorsum and measures 12" by 7"


 

its not prorsum but the name is a manor bag


----------



## ADCamp2005

mynameisjenny said:


> Can someone identify the name of this bag? I have the exact same one but in a tan colour and I bought it at the Australian department store David Jones on sale last year.


 
I really want to say that it was either Erin or Erica.  Sorry.  Not much help.  Used to have that bag, but can't remember the name.


----------



## ADCamp2005

Girlacross said:


> Anyone that can identify the name/model of this bag? Bought about 1.5-2 years ago. Thanks.


 

Burberry Large House Check Beaton... I've been coveting this bag for the past 2 or 3 years.. Dying to have it.. It's the only one on my wish list.  Congrats!


----------



## icemint

Anyone can identify the name/model of this bag for me?

Thanks..


----------



## unoeusux

Hi, does anyone know this belt, and how much it is retailing for 
http://s865.photobucket.com/albums/a...rberry belt/


----------



## minababe

whats the name of the bag the boy is having on his shoulder?? can't find it at the online store


----------



## giasty

Does anybody know if this is a Burberry's trench?
multimedia.quotidianonet.ilsole24ore.com/data/images/gallery/2009/13246/ron.JPG

Thanks!


----------



## pish_posh

Hi there. Need help identifying this bag.

I was told it may be about 10 years old. I am curious due to the way the handles are attached directly to the body.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Nicolas' Mommy

Is anyone able to identify this bag? It was purchased at Saks, probably 3-4 years ago for $1200. It is black quilted leather, with two handles (no strap) that can be snapped together with a sewn flap on the top of one of the handles. It is lined on the inside with black on black check fabric. The hardware is gold. Thank you!


----------



## CivicGirl

minababe said:


> whats the name of the bag the boy is having on his shoulder?? can't find it at the online store



It looks like the metallic silver version of the Lowry bag


----------



## lotus80

Hello!! 
Sorry my bad english, I don't speak english...
Can you help me?
I like to have some information on this white wallet.
I have search in the net but I did not find nothing like this.
Not even between the chinese replicas!! 
Thank you very much!!!


----------



## aegea

Thanks!
Not sure which year this style is? How much is was?


----------



## YasminTiara

HiLavender_Tea 
I dont know name of this purse


----------



## Kricca

Do you have any idea of what collection this bag could be?













Thanks


----------



## isabelleeze

Need some advice here... is this authentic? Can't find this model/design from the web, even though it looks very similar to the leather chain satchel


----------



## Addy

isabelleeze said:


> Need some advice here... is this authentic? Can't find this model/design from the web, even though it looks very similar to the leather chain satchel



Please post in the Authenticate This Burberry thread after reading post 1 of that thread for correct posting format


----------



## isabelleeze

Addy said:


> Please post in the Authenticate This Burberry thread after reading post 1 of that thread for correct posting format


 
Sorry... I'd also like to know the name of this model actually.


----------



## Kricca

is there anyone who knows this bag ?


----------



## Kricca

Do you have any idea of what collection this bag could be?
And it's name? 












Thanks


----------



## antcuc1982

Hi all, new here.  I'm trying to help my mom idnetify this Burberry  purse.  I know it's Burberry i just can't find the style name.

If anyone recognizes this purse and could give me its name I'd really  appreciate it.  Thank you!

http://www.4you2review.com/antcuc/misc/purses/burberry_sm.JPG


Thanks again for your help!


----------



## thenurse

I have a Malika bag that has some of the same features, but I don't know what the collection is called.


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

What's the correct name for this Burberry tote? I want to say "caragon" "paragon" "paracon" "calagon"... something like that...

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-BURBERRY-Classic-Check-Handbag-Tote_W0QQitemZ170468878975QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27b0bcaa7f


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

Nevermind. I just remembered what it's called - I think it's called the "Cadogan". Or at least a similar style is.


----------



## baltogirl

mynameisjenny said:


> Can someone identify the name of this bag? I have the exact same one but in a tan colour and I bought it at the Australian department store David Jones on sale last year.



It's Erin.  My receipt says yellow on it even though its a medium beige.


----------



## ADCamp2005

Kricca said:


> Do you have any idea of what collection this bag could be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


 
I'm pretty sure it's a Knight bag.


----------



## ADCamp2005

isabelleeze said:


> Need some advice here... is this authentic? Can't find this model/design from the web, even though it looks very similar to the leather chain satchel


 
I think it was called Ashford, but I think on Burberry's website it was under Leather Chain Detail Satchel..  A smaller version of the big bag.


----------



## bitterlioness

Can anyone ID this bag? TIA
http://s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleimages/afu/images/5447/5622/burberry01.jpg


----------



## bitterlioness

bitterlioness said:


> Can anyone ID this bag? TIA
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleimages/afu/images/5447/5622/burberry01.jpg


Anyone, please?!
http://s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleimages/afu/images/5447/5639/burberry06.jpg
http://s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleimages/afu/images/5447/5651/burberry02.jpg


----------



## DUCATI1098

Hi Ladies,
may I know which model/style number is this from the U.S Burberry website?







Thanks,
 D1098


----------



## little_cico

please help me. Thank you ^^


----------



## little_cico

and this one, thanks!


----------



## bopan

Can someone help me with this Burberry short sleeve shirt that I have received as a gift from friend?


----------



## pigalle74

Hi, could you please identify this burberry bag?  Thank you so much!


----------



## antcuc1982

I'm trying to find the style or name to this Burberry Bag.






Thank You in advance!


----------



## thenurse

http://forum.purseblog.com/burberry/identify-this-burberry-405142-16.html

Please do a search first and then post. Here is the right thread.


----------



## cterroso

Hello everyone..

Can you please identify this bag for me?
i bought in a portuguese site just like ebay to someone who is in england.

here goes the link:
http://www.leiloes.net/52203186,auction_id,auction_details

i asked for it´s number or identification but i could'nt get it.

thx a lot.

C.


----------



## Aisuhimeriae

Can someone please identify the bag name for me?Bought from a Burberry outlet many years ago in Portsmouth.


----------



## smcbeth

Found a burberry shirt at a thrift store and was wondering if this logo on the pocket is an authentic one?  Thanks!


----------



## smcbeth

Here is a close up of the tag


----------



## smcbeth

And here is a bigger picture of the shirt itself.  Sorry its a little blurry


----------



## simplesolution

Hello!

I received this bag as a tip yesterday, I just checked in authenticate this to make sure it was real, and it is! So now I guess my next step is to try and find out the name/model of it. I'm not sure if I am allowed to ask this, but does anyone have any idea of its worth. Thanks so much for everyone's friendliness and help, you guys have been great!!!

Rianne

http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb88/simplesolution2639/017.jpg


----------



## Burberry17

Anyone know the name of this wallet?
MRSP?

Thanks


----------



## Old

house chk wallet and it was around 250 ish befor it went on sale


----------



## Aisuhimeriae

Any chance someone can take a look at mine just a few posts up please?


----------



## Old

Aisuhimeriae said:


> Any chance someone can take a look at mine just a few posts up please?


 

sorry before my time


----------



## 7aneena

Hi experts,, 
can someone please help me identifying this purse?
I would really like to know the model name the collection!!

Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170477873184&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

more pics:http://cgi.ebay.com/Pictures-of-Bur...&otn=2&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=8714087617828875038

thanks a lot


----------



## Old

it was an old house check collection


----------



## DUCATI1098

Hi Ladies,
may I know what is the below wallet model & name? 








Thanks,
 D1098


----------



## bumblebee*kids

Could someone please tell me what this is called or what collection it could be from?


----------



## JessieRose

Hello! Does anyone know that name of this handbag and possibly how much it would have originally retailed for? TIA!!


----------



## maskelo

Can anyone help on this one?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120565270123&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


----------



## mintrified

Hi Burberry members!

Can anyone help me name these two bags, sorry my pictures are not that great since its' from my cell phone (don't have my camera with me)

The first one is brown leather with gold hardware:






The 2nd one is a small blue satchel:





Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## mintrified

found out the black bag =]
Burberry Mini Manor Quilted Leather Handbag

but still need to know the name of the blue mini satchel, thanks!


----------



## mintrified

mintrified said:


> Thank you very much in advance!




Anyone please


----------



## pugvette

Hi - this is a rather large, unique style I have not seen before. Thank you! ANy help with identifying the style name ? Thank you pros!! 
Note the embossing - a leaf type pattern (?)


----------



## Old

pugvette said:


> Hi - this is a rather large, unique style I have not seen before. Thank you! ANy help with identifying the style name ? Thank you pros!!
> Note the embossing - a leaf type pattern (?)


 

it was part of the burberry tapestry i think it was last year that it was out but i dont know the name of that bag


----------



## pugvette

Thank you! Tapestry. I appreciate it!


----------



## fio87

Hello ,

Can anyone help me to identify this wallet , please?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250638398423&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I've tried to look in their official website, googling, but still can't find a clue. Thanks heaps


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

Can anyone tell me what the name of the huge Burberry bag Emma Watson is carrying in the second picture of this ad? 
http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.c...ons-spring-summer-2010-burberry-ads-revealed/

TiA!


----------



## macska

Hello everyone, 

As I was on the train this morning I saw a woman carrying a burberry shoulder bag that was exactly what I am looking for, but she got off at the next station before I could ask her the name of it ... it was the check print in a very slouchy material. When hanging from the shoulder it looks very structured (i.e. like it is square shaped), but when she went to take something out of it and unzipped it, it had a half-moon shape. 

I wish I could have snapped a pic, but didn't have time to find the phone in my huge bag ... does the above description sound familiar to anyone? 

Thanks!


----------



## cburnsrn

Hi everyone,  I need help identifying my Burberry.  I am not able to post pics or identification numbers right now, so I will describe it as best as possible.  I purchased it at an Outlet Mall in Austin, Texas.  It originally retailed for approx. $1000, but being purchased at an Outlet, I paid approx. $500.  I have the receipt, authenticity card, etc.  It's a large Italian leather, grassy green tote.  It has brass "hooks" to each of the bottom corners with Burberry inscriptions.  It has an inside zipper pocket, a cell phone pocket, and a misc. pocket.  It's absolutely gorgeous!  I actually use it as my "go-to" bag or backpack.  I apologize for not posting any pics or identification numbers.  I will post more info when I get home.  In the meantime, any ideas?  Thanks!


----------



## JessieRose

Anyone know the name or around what year this one is from? It was confirmed as authentic by Addy, I just want to know the name of it!! Thank you!!!


----------



## bijou

i was wondering if someone could identify this burberry bag.  does anyone know if this is an older bag? thanks in advance!


----------



## Old

the bag like may be 2 years old at most 
i dont know the name of it


----------



## Old

cburnsrn said:


> Hi everyone, I need help identifying my Burberry. I am not able to post pics or identification numbers right now, so I will describe it as best as possible. I purchased it at an Outlet Mall in Austin, Texas. It originally retailed for approx. $1000, but being purchased at an Outlet, I paid approx. $500. I have the receipt, authenticity card, etc. It's a large Italian leather, grassy green tote. It has brass "hooks" to each of the bottom corners with Burberry inscriptions. It has an inside zipper pocket, a cell phone pocket, and a misc. pocket. It's absolutely gorgeous! I actually use it as my "go-to" bag or backpack. I apologize for not posting any pics or identification numbers. I will post more info when I get home. In the meantime, any ideas? Thanks!


 

the name of the bag and everythign you ned is on the ticket of the bag


----------



## cinderellaii

Could someone identify this bag for me and where I could go to get it? I saw this pic somewhere long time ago. Thanks!


----------



## Old

haymarket lowry
it was out like a year ago you may find them in the outlets


----------



## yudhiaulia

hi, could someone help me identify this burberry wallet, im interested in buying it but having difficulties finding the product id on the internet. thank you very muchhh!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://s860.photobucket.com/albums/...u/burberry/?action=view&current=DSC07760.jpg&


----------



## Old

its from like a last year or so you can try the out lets


----------



## neatfreak

Hey ladies, 

So I am trying to buy my first quilted jacket. 

This is the one I want:

http://us.burberry.com/product/inde...&cp=3965371.3963275.3965387&parentPage=family

I have only seen it online at Burberry but I have a great sales associate at Nordstrom and would love to buy it from her if they will be getting it. It's new for fall from what I understand. 

My question is: How the heck do I tell her which jacket this is? I've heard that they all have names? But I don't see any names on the website. 

Any tips for trying to tell her which one it is while making sure it's the same one aside from bringing a printout with me or something?


----------



## dmitchell15

Maybe call burberry and give them the style number and ask if there is a specific name for this particular jacket other than the single breasted jacket. Just tell them you want to pick it up at a store.


----------



## neatfreak

Thanks for the suggestion. I should probably try again. I did try that once and maybe the SA just didn't know but she told me that they didn't have names to her knowledge.  

Anyway I'll probably try that again since no one else seems to know either.


----------



## suemb

Interestingly, the quilted jackets do actually have names (e.g., Westbury, Constance). However, they don't mention the names on the Burberry website (though listed on the receipt).  You probably just need to find a more knowledgeable telephone customer service rep...


----------



## moondoggiesbaby

Hi, I posted this in the gen feed and then realized I should probably ask the burberry fans specifically, does anyone know anything about this burberry lowry with metal stitching?http://www.charitybuzz.com/auctions/...g_items/107402

Is it from the prorsum runway line or something else, and, would 600-700 be a good deal? Thanks so much! It measures 17 x 12 x 7.


----------



## neatfreak

Thanks guys! I finally just hoofed it into San Francisco and went to the regular Burberry store again and asked a manager. For anyone who might find this thread later the style is Copford. This jacket is so flattering esp. compared to the classic ones.


----------



## moondoggiesbaby

Wow, quiet in here.  Nobody?  Perhaps that means I should not get it if no one knows of it...?


----------



## Old

moondoggiesbaby said:


> Hi, I posted this in the gen feed and then realized I should probably ask the burberry fans specifically, does anyone know anything about this burberry lowry with metal stitching?http://www.charitybuzz.com/auctions/...g_items/107402
> 
> Is it from the prorsum runway line or something else, and, would 600-700 be a good deal? Thanks so much! It measures 17 x 12 x 7.


 

that would be a good deal i think they were that when they went to the outlets


----------



## J.J

Does anyone know which bag this is? It's from the LAX duty free store... Thanks in advance!


----------



## JessieRose

Any ideas of this styles name? Thank you!!!


----------



## reeni3

Hi, Would you be able to help me identify this model? http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Burberry-London-Big-Bag-Biege-Brand-New-/180528285056?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_216&hash=item2a08530580


----------



## Samiaa76

Hi everyone! I really like this Burberry bag, but I am not sure of the name of the style. It was up for auction on eBay, but I wasn't sure of its authenticity or the reliability of the seller. I was wondering if you could please help me out. I want to keep an eye out for the same bag, but one that's authentic this time  Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320555970222&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:CA:1123


----------



## Samiaa76

*cricket* please helppp!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Hi.

Does anyone happen to know the name of this bag?


----------



## Casss

I think it's called a "Large Bridle Tote with Rivets"


----------



## Tikoma

Hello,

Please ID this Burberry Wallet:

Box (damaged):
http://img408.imageshack.us/f/32954542.jpg/

Dustbag:
http://img193.imageshack.us/f/10389676.jpg/

Wallet:
http://img838.imageshack.us/f/98367156.jpg/

Wallet Interior (with Authenticy Card):
http://img713.imageshack.us/f/67121713.jpg/

Detail:
http://img230.imageshack.us/f/18732624.jpg/

Shopping Bag:
http://img805.imageshack.us/f/73614915.jpg/

Shopping Bag (Detail):
http://img130.imageshack.us/f/34948981.jpg/

Shopping Bag Interior:
http://img62.imageshack.us/f/40167270.jpg/

I can take more pictures if needed


----------



## musey

ID please?    I found similar ones on their website... bridle check, it's really close to the bridle handbag, obviously same family as the bridle check hobo.  Or is it a fakey bridle handbag?  I'm new to burberry!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## amelia99beryl

anyone has idea whether these 2 scarf are authentic?


----------



## zuzu35

I am trying to identify this bag of mine. I have had it a few years. Can you tell me the name, plaid, and was it a very popular bag? Trying to get my fall bags sorted out. Thanks


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Hi, I found this coat on e*bay - would someone please tell me the name of this Burberry coat and which season was this coat from? Thanks!


----------



## mishkab

Hello!

Can any of you experts please tell me what model this is?

http://www.leboncoin.fr/accessoires_bagagerie/134537149.htm?ca=21_s

TIA!!


----------



## stacetan

the pictures are a little small. but does this look familiar to anyone? is this a burberry bag???

http://www.flickr.com/photos/53604190@N08/4974010144/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/53604190@N08/4973390339/


----------



## kcdee0527

wats d name of the bag?and when was it released?thanks in advnce

http://www.use.com/58d79e78e1f54b9b8...orig=e#photo=3


----------



## laulaulin

Re: Moderator. Oops!  My bad, I didn't know -

Hi.  I am new to this forum, and I love handbags.

For years, I have been looking for a red bag.  But not just any red bag.  THE PERFECT RED BAG.

Last night, I found The Purse Blog, and [url=http://www.purseblog.com/satchels/burberry-leather-satchel.html]there it was.[/url]  The most gorgeous red bag I have ever seen!  And now I am heartbroken  because it is discontinued and I can't find it anywhere.  The shape, the  color, the detailing are all exquisite and (more importantly) are  TOTALLY ME.






I would buy it instantly - if I knew where it was.

Does anybody know the name or model of this lovely lady??  It is from  last year's line, and I know I will probably never find a new one, but  my love for it is so great that I would buy it used.  

Please let me know, and thank you!  This seems like a wonderful place to discuss our addictions.


----------



## babyshakes16

Hi all, i have recently been given the attached bag. I have no idea what season its from or its potential value. Hopefully someone out there will recognise it and will be able to help me.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Joyn

Can anyone name this bag for me please? Is this limited edition?






http://s581.photobucket.com/albums/ss259/stylishlens/?action=view&current=IMG_4493.jpg
It is so huge.

tell me more about it. Thank you. I can't see it in burberry official website


thanking you in advance


----------



## Joyn

http://s581.photobucket.com/albums/ss259/stylishlens/?action=view&current=IMG_4493.jpg


----------



## Poochie231080

Hi all,

I'm new here.....someone offered to swap me this hat 

The pics that she provided wasn't that clear and I just wanna know if this item is real...

I have never seen anything like this before but she said that all of her items are real 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## billieC

Could someone please help me out with this bag?
Even just the year that it was produced would help.

Thanks


----------



## Suziie

Can please someone help me identify this handbag? Looking for the same handbag but it would really help if I knew the model...
TIA


----------



## bebeKay

Dear burberry expert(s),

Could  someone tell me from which collection (year) is this Burberry key wallet made?
And what was the retail price of this key wallet. If i post this question in the wrong forum, pls forgive me 

Thanks in advance

Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BURBERRYS-lon...6?pt=Men_s_Accessories_UK&hash=item53e3d207e0


----------



## jodiehee

Has anyone seen this bag before? I've never seen this style before and don't know the name of it. I wanted to know if you could wear it over your shoulder or not. 

Thank you!


----------



## snowkitty

Can anyone help me identify the style and name of this bag, as well as retail? (: My mother bought this some time ago and she gave it to me. Any information is greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## jennevers

hey can anyone help me id this bag? http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150499920479&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## JE4Nius

Hello tPF! I cannot find ANY information on this bag except for one completed item listing on eBay... anyone know what it's worth? It's name? It's retail? Demand for it, etc? I ask because it's being offered to me as a trade for two pairs of Rock & Republic jeans... I have several LV messenger bags, so I'll never use it, but i'd like to be able to sell it if I can find some info on it. 

THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!!! GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Old

see if they have pictures of the inside it may be a Diaper bag if thats the case like 595 or it could be an older one of this
http://us.burberry.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3725894&cp=3493596.2126964&parentPage=family


----------



## naudique-on-tpf

jodiehee said:


> Has anyone seen this bag before? I've never seen this style before and don't know the name of it. I wanted to know if you could wear it over your shoulder or not.
> 
> Thank you!



Yup, it's from the Mandalay line, can't remember the year it was from tho. I forget what the name of this one is called, but I know the color is Cognac.  
The leather is extremely soft and nice. It fits very well over the shoulder. I had two of these before, one in Cognac and one in Black, but sold them a while ago... and have regretted it ever since.


----------



## naudique-on-tpf

JE4Nius said:


> Hello tPF! I cannot find ANY information on this  bag except for one completed item listing on eBay... anyone know what  it's worth? It's name? It's retail? Demand for it, etc? I ask because  it's being offered to me as a trade for two pairs of Rock & Republic  jeans... I have several LV messenger bags, so I'll never use it, but  i'd like to be able to sell it if I can find some info on it.
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!!! GO DAWGS!!!!



It's a laptop messenger bag. Well, at my local Burberry store, that's where it was  located. In the men's section, where the laptop and work bags are. I  was looking for one for my husband and checked this one out among the  other ones. Ergh, I wanna say around $800ish after tax for the retail price. They  still had it there the last few times I checked. This is the closest one I found on the Burberry site to it: http://us.burberry.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3725894&cp=3493596.2126964&parentPage=family


----------



## White Rider

After terite has confirmed it's authenticity, I have bid on and fortunately won this classic bag. Now, I would like to know how old is it. Anyone can identify it?
TIA


----------



## prempe

I just found this thread and maybe it is probably too late to reply but for what it's worth, it is the burberry raymond bridle housecheck tote.
The picture looks authentic and trust me, it is even more beautiful IRL.






musey said:


> ID please?  I found similar ones on their website... bridle check, it's really close to the bridle handbag, obviously same family as the bridle check hobo. Or is it a fakey bridle handbag? I'm new to burberry!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## fayefaye55

So I'm  not a huge burberry fan, but o man o man. I saw this girl carry this large burberry tote around yesterday and I HAVE to have it. It's a very unique bag--it has like a laced kind of metallic dark gray leather on top that covers the entire bag and underneath the laced leather is the brownish/tan classic burberry pattern. The problem is that I cannot locate it or find any picture of it. Does this sound familiar to anyone and can someone please help?!


----------



## naudique-on-tpf

fayefaye55 said:


> So I'm  not a huge burberry fan, but o man o man. I saw this girl carry this large burberry tote around yesterday and I HAVE to have it. It's a very unique bag--it has like a laced kind of metallic dark gray leather on top that covers the entire bag and underneath the laced leather is the brownish/tan classic burberry pattern. The problem is that I cannot locate it or find any picture of it. Does this sound familiar to anyone and can someone please help?!



Is it like the floral beat line like this one: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-BURBERRY-FL...262?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b4b6ebc6

Or maybe this type of lace? http://cgi.ebay.com/BURBERRY-BEAT-C...923?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5ffcdb63


----------



## fayefaye55

Thanks so much for replying!!  The design is very close to the second link that you posted. However, instead of a squarish laced pattern, it was more of a floral lace--almost like this one: 

http://www.top-leather-bags.com/images/Burberry10023.jpg

But the one that I saw had larger floral/paisley lace patterns that showed the checkered pattern underneath (like the second link you sent).


----------



## Jonbercrombie

I'm planning to buy this wallet and everything seems legit, but there doesn't seem to be a serial code number...nor can I find it online. can anyone tell me if it's legit?


























^suppose to say Made in China


----------



## pyd1221

My friend wish me to get this bag for her, but I checked the Burberry offical website, and I didn't find anything about this bag.

Does anyone have any idea about this bag, the name, the price, etc?

Thanks so much.


----------



## anasanfran

Can anyone tell me anything on this bag?  I think it looks like some kind of promotional item but I absolutely LOVE it!  (I could even overlook the fading of the fabric and the long handles that I don't much care for)  I love the "BURB" on the front and the "ERRY" on the back. The inside is even better, lined with thick patent leather with a snap off key ring and removable pouch.  I found it on ebay.UK but the seller said she had a bad experience shipping to the US and she won't budge!!   Does anyone like it as much as I do?? (or hate it, whatever fits)  Anyone?  I would LOVE your opinion!!


----------



## clim91

can someone tell me the name of this bag?

thank you!!!


----------



## wita86

Hi, can I please get help on identifying which smoked check tote bag is this... the big one or the small one?





_(the one on the very left of the picture)_

Also, does anyone own this bag and has pictures of it?? Thanks!


----------



## 1DaySoon

i dont have the tote i have this one:


----------



## Old

the last 2 bags are the new smoke chk in trench
the top looks like a LRG neitherfeild i think it is or may be another bag all together
the bottom is the chester $695 i think


----------



## DFP

I have been searching for that same black bag, but cannot find it anywhere online or on Burberry's site for sale. 

OLD - do you happen to know where the black new smoke chk in trench LRG neitherfeild is sold?

Does anyone else have any information on that black bag as well?

Thanks so much,
DFP


----------



## Old

the lrg on in a drak trench i'm not sure but ill try to find out for you 
and the black bag in that picture looks like a alligator lowry bag


----------



## Belladiva79

Im looking for a Burberry coat I saw some girl wearing that I must have! I have been looking online but cant find it. Its an A line puffer coat, above the knee with no belt. Anyone have a pic or name?? TIA!


----------



## maggieridzon

fayefaye55 said:


> Thanks so much for replying!!  The design is very close to the second link that you posted. However, instead of a squarish laced pattern, it was more of a floral lace--almost like this one:
> 
> http://www.top-leather-bags.com/images/Burberry10023.jpg
> 
> But the one that I saw had larger floral/paisley lace patterns that showed the checkered pattern underneath (like the second link you sent).


FYI- I have just purchased 2 bags today at Burberry Seattle outlet store and one on your bottom picture similar, in big hobo design is on sale in Burberry outlet store.
I have checked it briefly and I think went down from 2K + to 11 hundred and is 50% OFF right now.
They have them in soft brown and there was one or two in dark metallic color.


----------



## azsun

jodiehee said:


> Has anyone seen this bag before? I've never seen this style before and don't know the name of it. I wanted to know if you could wear it over your shoulder or not.
> 
> Thank you!


 
I have this bag, it's from the Mandalay line.  It will fit over the shoulder.


----------



## azsun

laulaulin said:


> Re: Moderator. Oops! My bad, I didn't know -
> 
> Hi. I am new to this forum, and I love handbags.
> 
> For years, I have been looking for a red bag. But not just any red bag. THE PERFECT RED BAG.
> 
> Last night, I found The Purse Blog, and [URL="http://www.purseblog.com/satchels/burberry-leather-satchel.html"]there it was.[/URL] The most gorgeous red bag I have ever seen! And now I am heartbroken because it is discontinued and I can't find it anywhere. The shape, the color, the detailing are all exquisite and (more importantly) are TOTALLY ME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would buy it instantly - if I knew where it was.
> 
> Does anybody know the name or model of this lovely lady?? It is from last year's line, and I know I will probably never find a new one, but my love for it is so great that I would buy it used.
> 
> Please let me know, and thank you! This seems like a wonderful place to discuss our addictions.


 

These pop up from time to time on ebay, it's a Pilgrim bag.


----------



## organ

I think it looks good, but i don't know the name. I need your help 
Thnaks a lot!


----------



## jennarae86

That's a gorgeous bag! I think it may be from a season or 2 ago, please correct me if I'm wrong  I remember seeing a maroon bag similar to this last year online at Burberry. Sorry I can't remember the name of the style


----------



## nicolee

http://www.shopstyle.com/action/loadRetailerProductPage?id=200891193 does anyone know if this is a mens or womens watch On the Burberry website its under womens in saks its under mens im assuming it's unisex? Not really sure about it.


----------



## Seedlessplum

Dear all, may I know whats this model? I bought it at Citygate outlet in hong kong. Thought it was a steal. Google around but couldnt find this design selling anywhere. http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb393/Seedlessplum/IMG_0716.jpg Thanks!


----------



## Old

nicolee
the black seems more of a mens watch by looking at it but have sold it to a women

seedlessplum
and that a style they had out 2 years ago and sold very well


----------



## FAYCLIQUE

Anyone can authenticate this bag, please?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220715914605

Thank you very much!


----------



## bevie125

Hello, I am really looking at buying this bag, but I'm not sure which one it is. Can someone please help me find a name? Also if anyone owns it, would you let me know if you like it?
Thanks so much!


----------



## BonnieRadcliffe

It looks similar to the Smoked Check Tote Bag in the smoked trench trench colour, but it's clearly not that one... I don't know, let's wait to see if someone knows the exact model.


----------



## ashi112211

I wonder if anyone know the name of these bags?

Thanks so much


----------



## shyne1025

HI, can someone tell me which Burberry bag this is.. which year? 

It has a check pattern on the sides... sorry this is the only photo i can provide..

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## azsun

ashi112211 said:


> I wonder if anyone know the name of these bags?
> 
> Thanks so much


 

I saw these bags yesterday at one of the major dept. stores website.  Sorry..can't remember WHICH dept. store.


----------



## Ms_Max

Hi, I'm usually on the LV forum but a couple of days ago at the airport, I saw a lady in front of me carrying a pink checkered bag that was kind of a hobo style.  The shape was very similar to the LV's Neverfull.  I was wondering if anyone can tell me what style this is.  I didn't get a chance to take a picture unfortunately so I'm hoping someone here knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## Otto

Hi,
can anyone tell me if this trench coat is fake? I found it in uncles wardrobe. It's quite used with no idea about the age and on both sleeves are printed numbers - 356376.

Thanks a lot!

Otto


----------



## jacico

Hello,
Looking for some info on this bag. Have searched everywhere, but can't find anything. Does anybody know the style name and season (approx)?

Thanks, in advance! 

http://s874.photobucket.com/albums/ab309/jacico/


----------



## terite

jacico said:


> Hello,
> Looking for some info on this bag. Have searched everywhere, but can't find anything. Does anybody know the style name and season (approx)?
> 
> Thanks, in advance!
> 
> http://s874.photobucket.com/albums/ab309/jacico/



Well, that's a vintage bag for sure - wool.
T


----------



## jacico

terite said:


> Well, that's a vintage bag for sure - wool.
> T


 
Thanks, terite! Yes, it's wool and I *believe* it is about 10 years old, but I could be wrong. I checked the Burberry reference forum, but it seems a little sparse - maybe I missed something 

Have they stopped making the wool bags altogether?


----------



## jenniferx430

I want to sell this bag on Ebay/Craiglist...but is having a hard time finding some information about this bag.  Can anyone help please?  Thanks


----------



## azsun

Jennifer....I believe that's a Prorsum Warrior Megacheck Canvas Bag.


----------



## maggieridzon

Would you please help me to identify this bag? TIA 
I have purchase this bag today in Nordstrom Rack and I got disappointed ones I have notice Made in China tag inside the bag. :busted I know there are manufacturing Burberry items in China, but this bag is questionable due to hardware, there is no one Burberry signature in them, except the front logo.
It is NQC bag and if you have the name for this style that will be wonderful, of cause if is authentic.
Thank you so much for your help


----------



## jenniferx430

Thanks AZSUN, your input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

Hi ya'll. please identify this burberry bag! Thanks.


----------



## maggieridzon

Hello,
Would you please Identify the bag THREAD #349
Thank you,


----------



## azsun

maggieridzon said:


> Hello,
> Would you please Identify the bag THREAD #349
> Thank you,


 
I believe that is the Avondale Tonal check nylon hobo.


----------



## maggieridzon

azsun said:


> I believe that is the Avondale Tonal check nylon hobo.


 
Thank you, I have Google this bag for hours and find it as Avondale.
I'm glad you have confirmed my finding!


----------



## xMsxPhantasyx

hello ladies... please help me identify this Burberry Prorsum purse i got from Nordstrom Rack. the Nordstrom Rack sticker got in the way so i cannot really read the tag. thanks in advance!


----------



## azsun

xMsxPhantasyx said:


> hello ladies... please help me identify this Burberry Prorsum purse i got from Nordstrom Rack. the Nordstrom Rack sticker got in the way so i cannot really read the tag. thanks in advance!


 

I believe that's the Cartridge Pleat Tote


----------



## minababe

the scarf jennifer aniston is wearing right now at the super bowl.
it looks like a burberry one to me.
does anyone knowthe name?
is it from the new collection? available at the stores?
I hope so, it looks so great on her!


----------



## FAYCLIQUE

Anyone can tell me the name of this bag, please?

Many thanks!
http://www.slingfree.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/image0065.jpg


----------



## musey

prempe said:


> I just found this thread and maybe it is probably too late to reply but for what it's worth, it is the burberry raymond bridle housecheck tote.
> The picture looks authentic and trust me, it is even more beautiful IRL.



Prempe, thanks!  I'd given up checking back, that's why it took me so long to reply.  Thanks for the response 

Oh yes it is surely beautiful IRL - I snapped that picture stealth-style when I saw the woman carrying it at a local mall.  I'm not usually a Burberry person, but I had to find out more about this one!


----------



## xMsxPhantasyx

azsun said:


> I believe that's the Cartridge Pleat Tote



thank you azsun!


----------



## valhart

Hi all, recently purchased these 2 bags would love to hear the name of the model and year of them..

Many thanks in advance.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....t_1156http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....961046&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## valhart

laulaulin said:


> Re: Moderator. Oops!  My bad, I didn't know -
> 
> Hi.  I am new to this forum, and I love handbags.
> 
> For years, I have been looking for a red bag.  But not just any red bag.  THE PERFECT RED BAG.
> 
> Last night, I found The Purse Blog, and [url=http://www.purseblog.com/satchels/burberry-leather-satchel.html]there it was.[/url]  The most gorgeous red bag I have ever seen!  And now I am heartbroken  because it is discontinued and I can't find it anywhere.  The shape, the  color, the detailing are all exquisite and (more importantly) are  TOTALLY ME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would buy it instantly - if I knew where it was.
> 
> Does anybody know the name or model of this lovely lady??  It is from  last year's line, and I know I will probably never find a new one, but  my love for it is so great that I would buy it used.
> 
> Please let me know, and thank you!  This seems like a wonderful place to discuss our addictions.



Hi I'm new to this forum too.  You're right Beautiful bag.  Did you find it?  If there's another one I'd love one too..


----------



## azsun

valhart said:


> Hi I'm new to this forum too. You're right Beautiful bag. Did you find it? If there's another one I'd love one too..


 

That's the Glossy Grain Pilgrim Bag...not sure what color that was called.  They pop up from time to time on ebay.


----------



## azsun

valhart said:


> Hi all, recently purchased these 2 bags would love to hear the name of the model and year of them..
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....t_1156http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....961046&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


 

The first bag is the black leather tote with horn closure and nova check inserts.

Sorry...don't know the 2nd bag you have but it's very unique...I like it!


----------



## valhart

azsun said:


> The first bag is the black leather tote with horn closure and nova check inserts.
> 
> Sorry...don't know the 2nd bag you have but it's very unique...I like it!



Thanks the 2nd one has leather that is kind of dimpled, I really liked i too and it's great for everyday.  I thought maybe these bags had names like the guccis, (hobos, etc.).
Thank you..


----------



## azsun

valhart said:


> Thanks the 2nd one has leather that is kind of dimpled, I really liked i too and it's great for everyday. I thought maybe these bags had names like the guccis, (hobos, etc.).
> Thank you..


 
I know what you mean and some of them do...


----------



## valhart

azsun said:


> I know what you mean and some of them do...



By any chance do you, or anyone else on tpf know what year the one with the horn closure is from?


----------



## azsun

valhart said:


> By any chance do you, or anyone else on tpf know what year the one with the horn closure is from?


 

I think that is from 2007.


----------



## pinky7129

thanks!
Just want to know the name and original cost!


----------



## cj2008

Hi,
Can anyone help to check this for me? 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/47119635@N05/sets/72157626084840222/
I would like to know the official name of this wallet, and which year this wallet made?
Thank you very much! 
Jen


----------



## Assets

Anyone know the official name of this skirt?
http://guruizzm.blogspot.com/2011/02/3-streetstyle_22.html


----------



## shelovesfairies

I'd like to purchase something exactly like this would you please help me identify this bag and if this is real? http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-B...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=7383971714873272390 thanks


----------



## millie153

Hey, new member here and I've spent ages googling this handbag with no results.

I found it in a thrift store for $20, its in pretty good condition.

Not too sure what plaid it's representing (most likely nova?)
The color is Aubergine / Purple (sorry the camera quality shows it as brown)]
The plaque states  "BURBERRYS Made in Italy"









Thanks for any help.


----------



## terite

millie153 said:


> Hey, new member here and I've spent ages googling this handbag with no results.
> 
> I found it in a thrift store for $20, its in pretty good condition.
> 
> Not too sure what plaid it's representing (most likely nova?)
> The color is Aubergine / Purple (sorry the camera quality shows it as brown)]
> The plaque states  "BURBERRYS Made in Italy"
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help.



Sorry, it's not a genuine one.
t


----------



## KatNW1

When did Burberry make the solid colored leather Hernville bags?


----------



## KatNW1

Never mind - I'm blind as a bat - I just found one on their website. Sorry - maybe it's time for new glasses?? (Or for Burberry to put its website back to something more user-friendly??)


----------



## DocMartins17

Hi, Could someone give me a name and any history on the following bag please

Item Name: Burberry Bag - 100% genuine, womens handbag
Item Number: 110657580994
Seller ID: celeste1celeste 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thanks in anticipation A


----------



## ashi112211

Any idea which year this bag was manufactured, also the name?


http://bags.bonanza.com/booths/Framboise/items/Burberry___Tweed_Check_and_Leather_Purse



Thanks so much


----------



## terite

DocMartins17 said:


> Hi, Could someone give me a name and any history on the following bag please
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Bag - 100% genuine, womens handbag
> Item Number: 110657580994
> Seller ID: celeste1celeste
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Thanks in anticipation A


The link isn't working or has expired or been removed
t


----------



## DocMartins17

terite said:


> The link isn't working or has expired or been removed
> t


 
Sorry, not sure what happened there

Here is the link (hopefully it works)

I am trying to find out a bit more about the bag, as it must be from an earlier range?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110657580994&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Lunov

I bought this yesterday at Nordstrom Rack but I can't really find any information on it. Any details would be great. Thanks!


----------



## flawlessbackfli

hi ladies! my friend's aunt wanted to sell her burberry items, but she's not sure what season they're from. can you help? how much do you think we can sell them for? (all used once)
(i apologize for putting the shoes in a purse forum!but i figured it was still burberry )


----------



## Rokis2

ouuuuu,,, so nice


----------



## ashi112211

Any idea what's the name of this bag and the year in which it was made?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...10718&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_9198wt_891



Thanks so much


----------



## hankuke

I think it must not be original one, but the leather and color of this Burberry seem nice.


----------



## hankuke

oh, they are all in black color and heels that high.


----------



## Shepsgrl

Hi, I'm looking to identify a Burberry that I bought 2005, I believe it was from the collection that reintroduced the Haymarket print. I'm posting a pic of the closest picture of the bag that I could find...this is not the bag though, mine is the Heymarket/Equestrian Check, dark brown handle, the pockets are closer together than the bag in the picture, and they are straight, not off to the side, the pockets are trimmed in the same brown as the handle, with gold buckles. The strap has a small braided area on each side..I'll post pics soon, but the following is a fairly close rendition, although mine is probably a bit larger and the shape is not as 'curved', although the corners are rounded. If anyone could help, I would appreciate it! I'm planning on selling, and trying to estimate what price I should put on it. Thanks!

*xxxxx we do not allow members to link to sites that sell fakes.*


----------



## DocMartins17

Hi, Could someone give me a name and any history on the following bag please

Item Name: Burberry Bag - 100% genuine, womens handbag
Item Number: 110657580994
Seller ID: celeste1celeste 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....580994&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

Thanks in anticipation A


----------



## terite

Shepsgrl said:


> Hi, I'm looking to identify a Burberry that I bought 2005, I believe it was from the collection that reintroduced the Haymarket print. I'm posting a pic of the closest picture of the bag that I could find...this is not the bag though, mine is the Heymarket/Equestrian Check, dark brown handle, the pockets are closer together than the bag in the picture, and they are straight, not off to the side, the pockets are trimmed in the same brown as the handle, with gold buckles. The strap has a small braided area on each side..I'll post pics soon, but the following is a fairly close rendition, although mine is probably a bit larger and the shape is not as 'curved', although the corners are rounded. If anyone could help, I would appreciate it! I'm planning on selling, and trying to estimate what price I should put on it. Thanks!
> 
> xxxxx



This is a fake bag - I hope your real one looks nothing like this - send photos. 
t


----------



## Shepsgrl

terite said:


> This is a fake bag - I hope your real one looks nothing like this - send photos.
> t



Yes, I realize this is a fake, LOL.....mine came from Sak's, so I'm pretty 100% sure it's authentic. At the very basic level, however, the bag in the picture is similar in style and structure, although, by no means, exactly the same as mine.  It was the only pic I could find with the two pockets I'n the front, similar to mine. I'll try to post pics soon.....thanks for looking.


----------



## Shepsgrl

Ok, here are pics of my bag, again, I bought it in late Summer, early Fall, of 2005.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=111459&id=1475740582&l=1476e27826

Sorry for link, posting pics from an iPad is a PITA!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Luciv

Hi, I saw a burberry bag on the Bloomingdale's website that I just absolutely fell in love with. Is there a name for this bag?

Link: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=523509


----------



## sealyham

Do vintage Burberry bags ever have leather zipper pulls on the inside zippers?


----------



## sancza

Do you know the name of this model?


----------



## Butterrfly

Hi ladies! I think I've found the most perfect Burberry trench coat ever! It's the one that Cindy Crawford is wearing. I've searched online but in vain!

Also the coat in the second photo is a little different but would make a great second choice. 

Anyone have any idea what these styles are called please? TIA!


----------



## FashionistaHoll

Shepsgrl said:


> Ok, here are pics of my bag, again, I bought it in late Summer, early Fall, of 2005.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=111459&id=1475740582&l=1476e27826
> 
> Sorry for link, posting pics from an iPad is a PITA!
> 
> Thanks for the help!



I'll try to find more info, but it's from the Haymarket collection, and it's most likely a sling!


----------



## Shepsgrl

FashionistaHoll said:


> I'll try to find more info, but it's from the Haymarket collection, and it's most likely a sling!



Thank you! Anything else you could find would be awesome, as I've exhausted my researching skills, I'm afraid. :-/. I've just never seen another just like it, butI would like to get a general idea of price if anyone's selling any. I HATE having to price things like this.


----------



## Shepsgrl

FashionistaHoll said:


> I'll try to find more info, but it's from the Haymarket collection, and it's most likely a sling!



Also, do you think it's from the collection where they re-introduced the Equestrian/Knight? I know it's from that period. I have one more question....is that collection/name, specific to that season and year....or is it a general term for all bags with that specific print?  So, (I think I'm being confusing!) the name 'Haymarket Collection' is just for the Fall 2005 line, or HC is the name for all bags, made any season/year that have that print/dark leather trim/gold tone buckles.....Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Aluxe

Hey, 

can anyone identify this bag? Curious as to what season it is. I have asked the seller for actual pics and will post them at the Authenticate this subforum.


----------



## Hobozilla

Hello ladies and gentlemen.

Could you tell me if this one is authentic and what is the name or number of this model?

I have looked everywhere but cannot find how much it was retailing for

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...0&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:CA:1123#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## xlittlepoppet

would anyone be able to identify this for me? thanks! [:


----------



## emily_khoo

Hi there, can someone identify this bag for me? Its so pretty


----------



## gordomom

Hi ladies,

I was at Nordstrom's pre-sale for the 1/2 yearly sale and I was checking out this tote.  

http://us.burberry.com/store/bags-s...7541861-medium-tie-dye-smoked-check-tote-bag/

The SA said that it's a limited edition, but it doesn't show that on the Burberry site.  Is it just considered a LE because it's not their typical pattern?  Or did I just fall for a sales pitch?

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!  TIA!!


----------



## mjloverr

Hi girls,

Just would like to know if these two wallets are the same model?

http://www.my-wardrobe.com/burberry/charcoal-brit-check-billfold-by-burberry  <=== also if this one is made out of PVC? 

and


http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/burberry-check-print-bifold-wallet/3081458?origin=keywordsearch

Thanks!


----------



## pinkenemy

Can anyone tell me the actual style name of this Burberry bag?

Xxx removed link to counterfeits

I'm potentially buying one tomorrow from someone but the only pictures I can find online are small, unclear ones from random "outlet" sites. I'm hoping if I actually have it's name I can find better pictures so it's easier to authenticate tomorrow...

Or if anyone knows anything about this bag and can tell me what things to look for that would also be very much appreciated!

Thanks!!


----------



## Love4MK

It says the name of the bag in the link itself: Burberry Metallic Chain Patent Leather Tote Bag in Black.

I don't know if that bag has a specific name per se, but try doing a Google search using this.


----------



## pinkenemy

I was trying that earlier, but there's a similar bag that's actually a tote bag so that one keeps coming up instead. This one is more of a smaller shoulder bag.


----------



## labelxchange

Hi there - I am trying to identify this woven leather Burberry Prorsum bag - it came from a London Burberry store, has the box but no authenticity cards, and I think it's from Autumn/Winter 2004 or thereabouts. I cannot seem to find any serial number or id.  It has bone handles and I have no doubts about it's authenticity, but I cannot find any information about it online.

Cheers, Jane


----------



## labelxchange

Hi Does ANYBODY out there know what this Burberry is??? Please help!!


----------



## ktamaya

labelxchange said:


> Hi Does ANYBODY out there know what this Burberry is??? Please help!!


I wish i could help out but i did search online and i found nothing. Sorry.. I didnt help much by posting..


----------



## Cigdem.Ayaz

Hello everyone!
If anyone can give me any information on my handbag I would greatly appreciate it. I purchased it about 4 years ago from a reputable consignment store in Fort Lauderdale and am looking to sell it, but I don't know any details about it so I can't give any info on it... I searched online but I couldn't find anything similar...  Any ideas on what year the bag was made? model? how much it originally cost? Any and all information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cigdem.Ayaz

And how much I should ask for it? I really have no clue, and I barely remember what I paid for it... Thanks again


----------



## terite

Cigdem.Ayaz said:


> Hello everyone!
> If anyone can give me any information on my handbag I would greatly appreciate it. I purchased it about 4 years ago from a reputable consignment store in Fort Lauderdale and am looking to sell it, but I don't know any details about it so I can't give any info on it... I searched online but I couldn't find anything similar...  Any ideas on what year the bag was made? model? how much it originally cost? Any and all information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.



It came before the time that each bag had a specific name. But it is a haymarket check shoulder bag.
Read the back of the inside tag and you can tell the year it is from - 04 means 2004.
T


----------



## Cigdem.Ayaz

Thank you terite, you were very informative.  I just looked at the tag and it says 02 so it was made in 2002, do you have any idea what would be a fair asking price for this bag? I think I purchased it for $250 but its been a while and I am not certain, and I have no clue what its current value is...


----------



## sealyham

I have seen many bags like this sold on Ebay. It would be a good place for you to check on prices. You will find some fakes but plenty of real ones. I just sold an older Haymarket flap shoulder, cross body bag in excellent condition, made in Italy, for $185. on ebay. The older bags don't seem to sell for high prices unless they are very unusual.


----------



## PalmTreeGal

Hi Girls - can you help me ID this Burberry? It was a hand-me-down from MIL and I have no idea when it was purchased. It is 11" by 12". Thanks in advance for any help you can offer! Please excuse the terrible lighting.


----------



## Cigdem.Ayaz

Thanks Sealyham I really appreciate the information! I'll check out ebay now that I know what to look for.


----------



## divattitude

Can anyone please help with the name of this Burberry Blue Label?


----------



## sheikha_che

appreciate if you could help me find out the name of these bags

http://s1207.photobucket.com/albums/bb477/sheikha_che/Nova Check Burberrt Bag/

and

http://s1207.photobucket.com/albums/bb477/sheikha_che/YELLOW GREEN BURBERRY/

thanks alot


----------



## kawanii

Hey guys! I was checking out Burberry jeans and was so in love with these boots that the models were wearing to match. I want to know what's the name of these boots and if they were available anywhere! i'm sure they're from Burberry too but I can't find them on the website! Maybe from a previous season collection? I want them! =[


----------



## USMC_LOUISVfan

HEY ALL I HAVE BEEN GONE A WHILE OVERSEAS FOR A YEAR US MARINE AND I MISSED BIRTHDAYS/ETC AND I NEED TO GET GIFTS AND MY DAD HAS ALWAYS WANTED BURBERRY SHOES I HAVE A FEW QUESTIONS 

1. THESE LOOK LIKE BOTH MEN & WOMEN CAN WEAR THEM 
2. IT SAYS A SIZE 10 AND I REALLY NEED TO KNOW IF THESE RUN SMALL/BIG HE NORMALLY WEARS A 9.5 BUT I KNOW SOME DESIGNERS ARE REALLY DIFFERANT IN SIZES 

DOES ANY KNOW ONE ANY SITES I CAN GET AUTHENIC BURBERRY SHOES IF THESE ARE NOT MENS/ NOT REAL I HOPE THEY ARE HE WILL LOVE THESE

GOD BLESS USMC 4 LIFE


----------



## USMC_LOUISVfan

any one


----------



## USMC_LOUISVfan

any one here


----------



## Mary Chain

Please can someone identify this Burberry coat and where I can perhaps get it? I suspect it's from a 2010 collection but can't be certain.

Thanks in advance! x


----------



## sassy702

Hi ladies can you please help me identify this burberry bag. Is it a sling? Thank you

http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/k597/cochraym/Burberry Pochette/


----------



## sealyham

Hi! I have one exactly like this in gold. I bought it on ebay from a gal in Las Vegas that said she bought it last Christmas at the Burberry Boutique in Ceasars Palace. Maybe, or maybe the Burberry outlet is more like it. Its cute and probably authentic. Maybe someone can verify that.


----------



## Dollie

Can anyone give me the details of this Burberry bag?? Thanks! I'd like to know the price and the model name of this bag!


----------



## Dollie

Anyone???


----------



## abonavo2

Hi everyone!  I'm looking to find out how old the wallet and bag I just purchased from ebay is.  The bag is called Jeannie diaper bag.

Also, the names/where I can find these two trench coats.


----------



## tuna lala

abonavo2 said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm looking to find out how old the wallet and bag I just purchased from ebay is.  The bag is called Jeannie diaper bag.
> 
> Also, the names/where I can find these two trench coats.



I know the bag is maybe 2-3 years old coz I saw it eventually at an outlet.

The black trench coat Kristin is wearing (the one with the patent trim) is not that old I just saw it at their NYC store maybe 3 months ago. I'm sure if you describe it they'll know which one.


----------



## Alba109

I was perusing the Burberry site and came across this absolute BEAUTY of a bag and fell instantly in love with it! Unfortunately I can't find it anywhere on the website! 

You would think a bag so heavily promoted would be simpler to find! Anybody able to help!?


----------



## Alba109

Bluebey said:


> lol.....the same as my name!


Was this in response to my question? Is this bag called the Bluebey?


----------



## TurnTable

Hi everybody,

Can anyone help me with the details (name) of this bag? It was a present and i cannot find it online... 

Thanks!


----------



## Miko Design

Does anyone know the model name of this Burberry tote?


----------



## snowz7

(picture is not linking, sorry)

This is the ebay link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Ch...377?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6755d1b9

it describes the bag as gray and I cant find a gray version anywhere, only trench or a really dark gray.  Help as to where or what the gray version is called? Thanks


----------



## sealyham

This appears to be the small Smoked Check Bowling Bag and it is probably in the smoked trench color. It is on Burberry's website in three colors. The website shows the trench color lighter than it really is. I have the crossbody bag in this color and it is a darker beige-grey. It is a wierd color that seems to look better with beige than grey, although when you first see it you think grey, which is probably why it is described as grey.


----------



## snowz7

sealyham said:


> This appears to be the small Smoked Check Bowling Bag and it is probably in the smoked trench color. It is on Burberry's website in three colors. The website shows the trench color lighter than it really is. I have the crossbody bag in this color and it is a darker beige-grey. It is a wierd color that seems to look better with beige than grey, although when you first see it you think grey, which is probably why it is described as grey.



Thank you - my thought was that it had to be trench as well but it kinda looked gray. Now I can stop my hunt for a gray that doesn't exist


----------



## mamiewuuu

Hi, 
Can anyone identify this bag for me? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320775523152#ht_553wt_1125


----------



## ilovevuitton

pls. identify this vintage burberry,thank you very much in advance


----------



## Jasmie

please help me identify this bag. what's the style name? or item no.? how much?  many many many thanks in advance!


----------



## Risquevania

Hi~ I Just got a giant check scarf a few days ago. While I was doing research online, 
I found several videos on youtube with "burberry scarf" tags on them. However, the
scarf in these videos seem to have a different pattern than the classic check:

In the description it says "Burberry print scarf"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUDVt-QkWbY

Sara Palin wearing almost the same scarf as above, 
comment in the description says it's a burberry scarf.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFYiRp6Pu-s

Scarf with the same pattern but different color, "burberry scarf" is in the tags 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQ-YUq5krng

Are these older versions of a burberry limited scarf? I can't seem to find anything
about this pattern, but every time I see it, the Burberry name will be linked nearby.


----------



## dragonjohn55

They are so fashionable. I really love them.
*rubber bracelets*


----------



## terite

Risquevania said:


> Hi~ I Just got a giant check scarf a few days ago. While I was doing research online,
> I found several videos on youtube with "burberry scarf" tags on them. However, the
> scarf in these videos seem to have a different pattern than the classic check:
> 
> In the description it says "Burberry print scarf"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUDVt-QkWbY
> 
> Sara Palin wearing almost the same scarf as above,
> comment in the description says it's a burberry scarf.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFYiRp6Pu-s
> 
> Scarf with the same pattern but different color, "burberry scarf" is in the tags
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQ-YUq5krng
> 
> Are these older versions of a burberry limited scarf? I can't seem to find anything
> about this pattern, but every time I see it, the Burberry name will be linked nearby.



They look like plaid scarves - not Burberry scarves.
t


----------



## greenes_girl

Can someone please help with identifying this wallet?


----------



## greenes_girl

Also another shot...


----------



## furlsofcurls

Hi guys.

Penny had this bag with her during the open market scene and I love it.  The blueish purple was really vibrant (this picture does not do it justice) and I covet that shade.  Any help identifying the designer and style would be appreciated.  Thank you!


----------



## SMNonPB

Hello eveyone,

I bought this small black leather crossbody Burberry bag a few years ago and I just love it.  I actually bought it the first time I ever stepped into a Burberry store.  Normally I agonize over purchases but this bag called out to me and I had to buy it on the spot.  I love it so much that I want to ID my bag and maybe track down the larger version.   I don't remember exactly when I bought it but it was for sure sometime between 2001 and 2008. Does anyone recognize this bag?  It says "Burberry London" on the inside.  I haven't been able to find a single Burberry bag anywhere online that has the same kisslock like this one.

Thanks!


----------



## celinekaw

Please help me identify this two bags. Thanks in advance!		

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...55?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item41600c35b3

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Ch...30?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item41601d9c4a


----------



## nicomia

Jasmie said:


> please help me identify this bag. what's the style name? or item no.? how much?  many many many thanks in advance!



This's nova Eden bag. No. 3200960. It retails for Sgd 1150. Not sure of the price in USA.

http://watchshoppe.blogspot.com/2009/05/code-80-burberry-bag-tote-eden-nova.html


----------



## nicomia

celinekaw said:


> Please help me identify this two bags. Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...55?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item41600c35b3
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Ch...30?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item41601d9c4a



For the second bag, it's small hay market tote bag.
To get to yellow, select the last second icon on the front row of icons on the top right.

http://us.burberry.com/store/bags-shoes/iconic-checks/haymarket/prod-37663051-small-haymarket-tote-bag/


----------



## SScorpion26

Any idea which bag it is?
http://a-vendre.designer-vintage.co...o=7&totalResults=56&page.size=24&page.index=0

the seller says it is from a special collection from 2005 or 2006.


----------



## suenhoho

Hi Burberry experts,

I would like to know the name of this old Burberry bag.  Would be great if you can also let me know where I can get this old style.  Thanks so much.  I have been crazily trying to find this on the web but I can only find the fake ones.... I want a authentic one. 


http://bagoutletstore.net/images/20..._Cream_Black_original_img_1316410052_691_.jpg


----------



## SScorpion26

SScorpion26 said:


> Any idea which bag it is?
> http://a-vendre.designer-vintage.co...o=7&totalResults=56&page.size=24&page.index=0
> 
> the seller says it is from a special collection from 2005 or 2006.



Got an answer on other thread. It is the Laney bag.
http://fabstylist.fabsugar.com/Burberry-Prorsum-Laney-Leather-Bag-257929


----------



## lynn18

Dear friends
Have ever met this one? Do you know sth about it?
Thank you!


----------



## terite

lynn18 said:


> Dear friends
> Have ever met this one? Do you know sth about it?
> Thank you!



I remember seeing that in the outlets this summer.
t


----------



## Lottabags

I picked this up today, would love to wear it soon.  I will have to clean it up.  I'm not sure if it is an older Haymarket, but would love to get some info about it.  The outside hardware is Brass.
http://s1038.photobucket.com/albums/a469/tlpea1/Burberry Tote/


----------



## terite

Lottabags said:


> I picked this up today, would love to wear it soon.  I will have to clean it up.  I'm not sure if it is an older Haymarket, but would love to get some info about it.  The outside hardware is Brass.
> http://s1038.photobucket.com/albums/a469/tlpea1/Burberry Tote/



It's an older nova check bag - made in England - scrub it up - they clean up quite nicely.
t


----------



## Lottabags

Thanks Terite, I clean it tomorrow! Glad to know, I wasn't sure about the Brass Hardware.  Good to know.


----------



## bunnyboop09

lynn18 said:


> Dear friends
> Have ever met this one? Do you know sth about it?
> Thank you!


I saw that specific style at the Outlet mall last Spring 2011. I do not know the name of the style but they had quite a few in the store.


----------



## labelxchange

ktamaya said:


> I wish i could help out but i did search online and i found nothing. Sorry.. I didnt help much by posting..


Hi - it turned out to be a Burberry Picnic! Thanks anyway!


----------



## lynn18

bunnyboop09 said:


> I saw that specific style at the Outlet mall last Spring 2011. I do not know the name of the style but they had quite a few in the store.



Thank you!
I have not ever seen this. Do you remember whether it is a good look? or just so so....  i am thinking about having a regular PVC check or this canvas one


----------



## terite

lynn18 said:


> Thank you!
> I have not ever seen this. Do you remember whether it is a good look? or just so so....  i am thinking about having a regular PVC check or this canvas one



Yes, they were great looking. One advantage to the coated bags is that they are washable - the canvas ones can get dirty if you are not careful. (Just my opinion.)


----------



## lynn18

terite said:


> Yes, they were great looking. One advantage to the coated bags is that they are washable - the canvas ones can get dirty if you are not careful. (Just my opinion.)



Thank you terite!
yes u r right the canvas is easy to get dirty =(
and also i think the iconic PVC one looks more like 'burberry' bag


----------



## felixjsc

thecosyplace said:


> Hi I bought this from Florence, Italy Outlet. The SA says that this is a lot cheaper than downtown price. I like the colour so I bought it. BUt I realised that I don't seem to be able to find this colour for Burberry. I bought it at 360 euro. Is it real?
> 
> Thanks.


No, the price is right, My elder sister has bought such one.


----------



## bettyboopkiss

Please help! I posted this in the wrong thread earlier. I love this hobo but I have never heard of it or seen it before. I'd like to know when this bag was released originally and the price it would have been. I also want to know if it's authentic. As I said, I love it!

Any help is greatly appreciated!!!

http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/82645


----------



## felixjsc

bettyboopkiss said:


> Please help! I posted this in the wrong thread earlier. I love this hobo but I have never heard of it or seen it before. I'd like to know when this bag was released originally and the price it would have been. I also want to know if it's authentic. As I said, I love it!
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!!!
> 
> http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/82645


I've seen it, I personally think that is authentic. Don't  worry!


----------



## Stina Lee

Anyone know what this style is called? I think it is a shopper tote but not sure if it has a specific name. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## ceces

helloo can anyone tell me the code & year of this watch set since i cant find it online..is it by any chance a product that only made for outlet only?
thanks in advance guys : )


----------



## SuziAck

I am not sure if this is the correct place to post, but I am wondering about the name of this bag.  Also, is this a heavy bag to carry? \  Thanks
http://www.fashionphile.com/BURBERRY-Leather-Large-Shopping-Tote-20352


----------



## SuziAck

please help identify this bag.  I think it is from 2002.  Thanks! 

http://www.fashionphile.com/BURBERRY...ing-Tote-20352


----------



## Schrodinger

Stina Lee said:


> Anyone know what this style is called? I think it is a shopper tote but not sure if it has a specific name. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!!



Hey Stina,
This style is called the "*Regent Tote*". It's one of our popular and classic styles featuring the Haymarket check or Nova check. They are quite versatile as there are different closures for the bag - zip-up or magnetic clasps. 

As for the photo you posted up, we will probably need to see more angles and inner tag for it to be authenticated fully, so far it looks like an extremely old style of the Haymarket Regent Tote with red leather trim (fashion colours).


----------



## Olin

http://www.raffaello-network.com/raffties/detail.php?itemid=202662&rangeid=373Anyone can help me to identify the name of this burberry winter collection? I found it cheap at Raffaelo Network. Are they selling authentic items? Are they really free tax world wide? Looking forward raffaello-network.com/raffties/detail.php?itemid=202662&rangeid=373


----------



## Schrodinger

Olin said:


> http://www.raffaello-network.com/raffties/detail.php?itemid=202662&rangeid=373Anyone can help me to identify the name of this burberry winter collection? I found it cheap at Raffaelo Network. Are they selling authentic items? Are they really free tax world wide? Looking forward raffaello-network.com/raffties/detail.php?itemid=202662&rangeid=373



Terribly old and *NOT* from this current 2011/2012 Winter collection. In fact, this is on sale right now. The price point they have listed on the site is utterly shameful ($1101? TERRIBLE). I believe the true price point was $795.00 USD. I will try to update later with article number and actual bag name as I do know the specific bag you are inquiring about.

This bag is part of the an older Nova Collection (it did have a matching patent leather wristlet, laptop case and bowling bag). This series had several bags that were in white patent leather too.

The entire website you linked it completely face-palm worthy. 
You aren't saving on anything because they hike up the price to ridiculous price points - higher than the recommended MSRP.

*May I please repeat: Don't shop on awful, suspicious looking websites. That's the way you can get your money scammed.
If the website link reads "Burberrythisistheofficialwebsitewesellnofakesreally.com" would you believe it? If you see a suspicious scarf on a suspicious "burberry" website worth $375 on sale for $50, would you buy it? Come on, common sense ladies....*

On a side note: Neiman Marcus, Nordstrom and Saks have it still listed on their website also (at full price), but I can 100% guarantee you that it's on sale at Burberry stores.


----------



## sundaymornings

Words cannot even begin to describe how much I have been in love with this leather wrap belt from Burberry. But unfortunately it is no longer available for purchase. I've already talked to two sales agents in hopes that they'd be able to provide more information on it but neither of them knew the official name nor the item ID number. Isn't it their job to know the inventory like the back of their hand?? And it also annoys me that they continue to use images on their website that feature items that are no longer available. It's like that belt is taunting me!

Anyways, I'd figure I'd try my luck here and see if anyone might know what this belt was called or if by divine chance, know where I can still get my hands on one. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## myfingertip

Can someone help me find this out? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260980174373?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
is this genuine?


----------



## swtstephy

Hey, can someone help me identify this bag? TIA


----------



## perfidea

Can someone please identify this burberry? It is about 20 years old I think. Thanks in advance.



http://i1258.photobucket.com/albums/ii525/perfidea1/BurberryBag.jpg


----------



## kygrljacki

novablue said:


> If this is the small one that's about 4.5 x 4 inches, it's the black patent quilted small coin snap wallet. Full retail was $475. I think it got marked down to $239 at dept stores/retail sale. And most likely a little less at the outlet.
> I have the style number for this one somewhere but it'd take me a long while to dig that info up.


Quite a great deal!


----------



## Loco4Coco

Anyone know the proper name of this girl, and also price ranges if you know. Thank you.


----------



## Loco4Coco

Hello all, I am wanting to know what a specific bag is called, I posted it earlier in the identify thread...but no reply's yet.  Could anyone help out with her name, as well as what her price ranges were/are.  Thank you.


----------



## SuziAck

Does anyone know the name of this tote or have any other info?  I think it might be from 2002.

http://www.fashionphile.com/BURBERRY-Leather-Large-Shopping-Tote-20352

Thanks alot.  Suzi


----------



## lkweh

Hi All, 

I got this Burbery ads via email, but I could not find the exact model on their website. Can you please help? What's the name of this handbag style?

Thanks!


----------



## feih_09

hi! could anyone help me identify this burberry bag? thanks!


----------



## Kaelha

Can anyone help me out with this Burberry? I got this second hand and like the style. I really do not know a lot about purses but would like to know a bit more about this one. I  can't seem to find it online. I found a similar one in Burberry plaid called "Eden" but could not find it in the solid pebble textured black like mine.  There are no interior pockets and it's a very simple bag. I'm wondering if it was a promotion or a gift with purchase? The measurements are 13" long and 6" deep. It's 5 3/4" wide. I didn't get a photo of the bottom, but there are four silver feet. The front closure is magnetic and the silver buckle is inscribed with "BURBERRY". The interior leather tag states "BURBERRY LONDON". The back of tag states "MADE IN ITALY T-05-01" According to what I have read in this thread, this means it was made in 2001? 

I would appreciate any help!


----------



## Kaelha

I think I have backed off the idea that the purse I listed above is a promo or gift with purchase. I had thought the bag was vinyl, but after a closer look, it is leather.


----------



## Rubbiearered

Hello this is my first time so hope I have done this correctly.  Can anyone identify this bag please? It was given to me by a relative who cannot recall how long ago it purchased so could be a number of years. It is black pebbled leather with one zipped inside pocket, lined in black canvas.  The Made in Italy tag inside is stitched to the fabric so does not lift. There would have been a shoulder strap but this has been lost. Any help would be appreciated.

http://s1051.photobucket.com/albums/s439/rubbiesarered/Burberry/


----------



## terite

Rubbiearered said:


> Hello this is my first time so hope I have done this correctly.  Can anyone identify this bag please? It was given to me by a relative who cannot recall how long ago it purchased so could be a number of years. It is black pebbled leather with one zipped inside pocket, lined in black canvas.  The Made in Italy tag inside is stitched to the fabric so does not lift. There would have been a shoulder strap but this has been lost. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> http://s1051.photobucket.com/albums/s439/rubbiesarered/Burberry/



I would say that the bag is from about 2000 to 2002. 
t


----------



## Rubbiearered

Thanks T - wow I didn't realise it might be as early as that. Any idea what the model might be please?


----------



## terite

Rubbiearered said:


> Thanks T - wow I didn't realise it might be as early as that. Any idea what the model might be please?


Sorry maybe not as old as that ... not much help. t


----------



## feih_09

hmmm..seems that you have overlooked my post. so let me give it a try once again. could anyone help me identify this burberry handbag? i have no idea which collection or year it is from. i hope somebody can help me out on this as well. any help will be appreciated. thanks!​


----------



## laurenyelle

Can anyone please help me in identifying this bag? I saw it at Nordstrom probably over a year ago and am trying to track it down.

http://www.fashionfuss.com/wp-conte...ry-quilted-patent-leather-sling-handbag-1.jpg


----------



## luvmylv4eva

http://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=6206268028/a=861424028_861424028/otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/

Does anyone know what this is or if it's real?  A friend gave it to me but I don't know what the heck it is?


----------



## luvmylv4eva

https://mail-attachment.googleusercontent.com/attachment/?ui=2&ik=179691c04d&view=att&th=13756aabc1a49142&attid=0.1&disp=inline&safe=1&zw&saduie=AG9B_P9_-AqbptAZI6j11US3A0R4&sadet=1337199750522&sads=_vMdMTPKpBAqHYXjVaGFs3bH9zY

https://mail-attachment.googleusercontent.com/attachment/?ui=2&ik=179691c04d&view=att&th=13756aabc1a49142&attid=0.3&disp=inline&safe=1&zw&saduie=AG9B_P9_-AqbptAZI6j11US3A0R4&sadet=1337199782057&sads=f_tuORXsm1G6wNUrZwSoBydN5ts

https://mail.google.com/mail/ca/?ui=2&ik=179691c04d&view=att&th=13756ac18dddca1a&disp=imgs


----------



## Aluxe

Hi everyone, I hope someone can help me identify the bag at the link below.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRE-OWNED-BURBERRY-LEATHER-NOVA-CHECK-TRIMMED-SHOULDER-BAG-W-WALLET-100-AUTH-/230790285276?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35bc2c47dc

I'm helping a friend organize her collection and would love to know the name and year (she is horrible at holding on to authenticity cards, receipts etc).

TIA


----------



## oldsquarehead

Hello all, glad I found this forum. My wife has a Burberry wallet which she has never used and is asking that I try and sell it through eBay, but I have no knowledge of these things and was hoping some folks here could identify it. I've attached a few pictures. Thanks so much!

oldsquarehead.com/img/wallet1.jpg

oldsquarehead.com/img/wallet2.jpg

oldsquarehead.com/img/wallet3.jpg


----------



## novabluetake2

I used to own this one a long time ago but I forgot if the name for it is Heather or April. Does anyone know? I sort of like knowing the names of the purses.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-Burberry-Purse-Handbag-/120918106694


----------



## Via_lay

i already order these burberry bag, but i still doubt its authentic or not. cause i never seen it before.. please somebody help me....


----------



## arlened

Please help me id this bag and identify the name of the collection.  I bought it 2007.

http://img.makeupalley.com/6/3/1/4/2257317.JPG


----------



## nycriot

I bought this vintage Burberrys bag on a Swedish site connected to Ebay. It struck me that this bag must be either fake or very, very old. 
Does anyone know how old this bag might be or any other information about it?


----------



## terite

nycriot said:


> I bought this vintage Burberrys bag on a Swedish site connected to Ebay. It struck me that this bag must be either fake or very, very old.
> Does anyone know how old this bag might be or any other information about it?



Genuine bag - vintage.
t


----------



## nycriot

Thanks for the reply, any idea how old it is or what it is called?


----------



## shan88

Via_lay said:


> i already order these burberry bag, but i still doubt its authentic or not. cause i never seen it before.. please somebody help me....



looks alright pattern looks centred. there should be a made in china tag on the inside for these nova check bags


----------



## Via_lay

thank you shan88


----------



## becbee

I was wondering if anyone has any info on this classic check wallet. I received it from a relative. It is brand new in box, plastic, with dust cover. I believe it may be from 2009 or 2010 collection? Would love to know an estimated price, as I plan to sell it. Thanks in advance! 

Edit: the label info would probably help too

Product 11191257 SC CLS PURS
Colour combination 106
LW138/106
P/W Order 128896
SKU 509894465509 and 2453146


----------



## shan88

Via_lay said:


> thank you shan88




please post additional pics when you get it, just for better reference and double checking.


----------



## Via_lay

> Originally Posted by Shan88
> please post additional pics when you get it, just for better reference and double checking.



I already posted it on Authenticate My Burberry forum, on page 202. Looks like terite still check it for me. hopefully u can help me too. heh


----------



## Via_lay

hi please help me to identify my burberry bag that i bought from online shop . thank you
http://s1144.photobucket.com/albums/o492/via_lay


----------



## Mrs Hooked

Could you please identify this cotton scarf for me!

I just love this Burberry cotton scarf, perfect blue colour  I'm not sure, when it was in market (could it possibly be like 2010?)

Does anyone know the name of this scarf?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## william_st_girl

Hi 

Can anyone tell me if this coat worn by zara phillips in 2010 is burberry?

http://madhattery.royalroundup.com/2010/03/page/2/ 

It's about half way down the page in this link and has a fox fur collar?

Please help? Once I know what it is I might have half a chance of finding it!


----------



## deb7

Hi all.  I'd like to have a Manor bag on eBay I'm watching authenticated and have asked for photos of the serial #/made in tag but seller claims her bag does not have these tags as it was a sample sale item.  I've never heard of this; I thought all Burberry bags have serial numbers (and certainly my Manor's all do).  Also, does anyone know how Burberry marks their sample sale bags?  This bag has a red mark/dot on the interior stamped label.  Is this legit?  Does Burberry mark sample bags in other ways as well?  Thank you in advance for any help offered!!


----------



## eadancing

Can you tell me what's this model and where i can find it ?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/73420801@N03/7575718096/in/photostream


----------



## CoachCruiser

My fiance bought me this gorgeous clutch/purse from the Spring/summer 2011 line, and despite research online, I still cannot find the name of the style. Any with info would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## BonBonz

CoachCruiser said:


> My fiance bought me this gorgeous clutch/purse from the Spring/summer 2011 line, and despite research online, I still cannot find the name of the style. Any with info would be greatly appreciated!!



My friend says it's called the Burberry Prorsum Bridle Patent Leather Long Clutch from their Spring 2011 line. She has one in purple.


----------



## CoachCruiser

BonBonz said:


> My friend says it's called the Burberry Prorsum Bridle Patent Leather Long Clutch from their Spring 2011 line. She has one in purple.


 
Oh, thank you so much! I've been wondering about this and haven't had any luck on google!  The purple is gorgeous, too!


----------



## susette

Hi, Do you recognize this bag? Can you help me to identify the model?


----------



## Schierke

I'm very new to the world of bags... I picked this up on a whim at a consignment shop because I loved the design, but haven't been able to find anything like it on here and am getting worried it's some kind of ripoff not even based on a real Burberry design.  Or, is this just really old and that's why I can't find pictures of anything similar?


----------



## terite

Schierke said:


> I'm very new to the world of bags... I picked this up on a whim at a consignment shop because I loved the design, but haven't been able to find anything like it on here and am getting worried it's some kind of ripoff not even based on a real Burberry design.  Or, is this just really old and that's why I can't find pictures of anything similar?



That one is just an older model - nice bag.
Genuine
t


----------



## Schierke

terite said:


> That one is just an older model - nice bag.
> Genuine
> t


Thank you! Any idea how old it is?


----------



## terite

Schierke said:


> Thank you! Any idea how old it is?


Maybe ten years? 
t


----------



## Nefedov

pls tell me price/collection year

Chatham Laptop Bag


----------



## nkat

Good afternoon.  Does anyone have any idea the collection/year of this bag?  It was my mother's, and I cannot find it anywhere online.  Thanks!


----------



## terite

nkat said:


> Good afternoon.  Does anyone have any idea the collection/year of this bag?  It was my mother's, and I cannot find it anywhere online.  Thanks!



What does it say on the back of the Burberry London tag?
t


----------



## nkat

terite said:


> What does it say on the back of the Burberry London tag?
> t


 

made in italy
I (or T)-02-2


----------



## terite

nkat said:


> made in italy
> I (or T)-02-2



Then it is from 2002.
t


----------



## nkat

terite said:


> Then it is from 2002.
> t


 
Thanks.  How do I go about finding out the collection it is from?


----------



## happyelle87

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221088823226#ht_500wt_949

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4heQPXs53Q&feature=youtu.be

Could you authenticate this Burberry purse? 
number is t-04-02. I don't know the name of the purse. Look at both links.


----------



## terite

happyelle87 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221088823226#ht_500wt_949
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4heQPXs53Q&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Could you authenticate this Burberry purse?
> number is t-04-02. I don't know the name of the purse. Look at both links.



You should post that in the AUTHENTICATE THIS BURBERRY thread - for next time.

But this is a Genuine Burberry.
T


----------



## taliyah021

if anyone could tell me some info on this golf bag. I came across this golf bag at an auction and thought it look great and i knew my husband would love it. but the more i looked at it i started to wounder if its real or not...?? its amazing quality and the stitching is pretty good to and it real leather. if anyone knows that would be great. cost, year, style fake or not? would be just lovely. Thanks.


----------



## ilovevuitton

Hello,kindly identify this burberry bag and where it is made,thank you very much in advance
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261078314207&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

More power to purseforum and to all those lovely people here who always answer to all our queries


----------



## terite

taliyah021 said:


> if anyone could tell me some info on this golf bag. I came across this golf bag at an auction and thought it look great and i knew my husband would love it. but the more i looked at it i started to wounder if its real or not...?? its amazing quality and the stitching is pretty good to and it real leather. if anyone knows that would be great. cost, year, style fake or not? would be just lovely. Thanks.



This looks real - it is Burberrys, so at least 12 years old. Haymarket Check.
That's all I know.
t


----------



## terite

ilovevuitton said:


> Hello,kindly identify this burberry bag and where it is made,thank you very much in advance
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261078314207&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
> 
> More power to purseforum and to all those lovely people here who always answer to all our queries



It looks fake. You can post it in the Authenticate This Burberry thread though, and ask for a second opinion.
T


----------



## ilovevuitton

terite said:


> It looks fake. You can post it in the Authenticate This Burberry thread though, and ask for a second opinion.
> T


 
oK,thank you for the quick reply


----------



## LondonUK

Does any one know anything about this? I think I've seen an orange one on ebay. I am trying to find out of authentic or anything about it.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v234/mookiee001/Untitled2-8.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v234/mookiee001/Untitled1-3.jpg


----------



## terite

LondonUK said:


> Does any one know anything about this? I think I've seen an orange one on ebay. I am trying to find out of authentic or anything about it.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v234/mookiee001/Untitled2-8.jpg
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v234/mookiee001/Untitled1-3.jpg



Looks like a vintage bag to me - they came in brown, red and many other colors.
t


----------



## smiileformeeh

Hello,
I need help identifying the name and style of this purse..
I would really appreciate your help!
Thank you


----------



## ingeniouskha

terite recommended I come here for my question.  

I need help w/ the name of this Burberry bag.  It was my sister's and she can't remember the name nor the collection.  TIA for any help.

I've tried researching it online but I couldn't find anything similar to it.  Again, thanks.





http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad224/pR3nCess_2010/P1200358.jpg


----------



## ingeniouskha

Ok, I went through 36 pages of "identify this Burberry" on here hoping to see this bag somewhere but I didn't find it except maybe It's similar to cut out sling because of the holes/perforation?  I've really no idea.


----------



## soundlove

Can someone help me identify this trench coat? I would like to know its year and price. Thanks!

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160871581860?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## TheJitterBug

Can anyone identify these two bags?










And just a friendly tip for those of you who are posting links instead of direct images, tinyurl.com generates a url specifically for forum posts so that everyone can see your picture without clicking on the link. May be more likely that someone IDs your pic


----------



## terite

TheJitterBug said:


> Can anyone identify these two bags?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just a friendly tip for those of you who are posting links instead of direct images, tinyurl.com generates a url specifically for forum posts so that everyone can see your picture without clicking on the link. May be more likely that someone IDs your pic



They look off to me - 
t


----------



## ehy210

http://thefashiontag.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/emma-watson-wearing-burberry-trench-coat.jpg 

Hello,

what is the specific style that emma watson is wearing in this picture? And how do you know lol. I'm having trouble distinguishing the differences in the different trench styles because they all look so similar..thank you!


----------



## soundlove

I came across this website which sells tons of Burberry at really low price. Does anyone know their authenticity?

http://www.uloveyou.com/burberry-women-doublebreasted-trench-coat-khaki-p-7566.html


----------



## terite

soundlove said:


> I came across this website which sells tons of Burberry at really low price. Does anyone know their authenticity?
> 
> http://www.uloveyou.com/burberry-women-doublebreasted-trench-coat-khaki-p-7566.html



All fakes.
t


----------



## bellus

i might buy this burberry tote tomorrow, seller says its authentic and hardly used... mostly burberry straps end with leaf shape (part of strap stitched to bag) but it has straight end.... dear expertise plz tell if its authentic or fake?

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-clothing-womens-bags-wallets-Burberry-Bag-W0QQAdIdZ351289167


----------



## cat315

Can anyone tell me if this bag is by Burberry? And if so, what is it called? Thank you in advance!


----------



## designer1

I searched the threads here, and haven't come across this bag (odd, since its a beauty), and wondered if anyone knows what its called? The Haymarket ______ what?? Thanks


----------



## kutiepotpie

There's a "Identify This Burberry" thread that might be able to help?


----------



## designer1

I tried it...thanks. Its in excellent like new condition, so I bought it for $ 200! I know its an older style, but I love the sturdy leather handles, and the shape of the bag! Reminds me of my LV Alma I once owned.


----------



## designer1

kutiepotpie said:


> There's a "Identify This Burberry" thread that might be able to help?



Ha..I started from the last page and worked my way to the beginning. This time I started at the beginning and found it. I missed it the first time (thanks). Whomever posted the pics might be the seller who sold me this bag. Her pics are awesome on here. WOW...I can't wait to get this bag!!


----------



## thomalm

Can anyone identify this Burberry style.  I think I bought it in 2008.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## BasiiM

Could you please help me identify this bag??Seems authentic to me but I have but this is the first Burberry bag I hold in my hands.
Many thanks for your help.
Barbara


----------



## terite

BasiiM said:


> Could you please help me identify this bag??Seems authentic to me but I have but this is the first Burberry bag I hold in my hands.
> Many thanks for your help.
> Barbara
> 
> Sorry, that is fake.
> t


----------



## anotherlevel

Kind of a peculiar scarf. Can anybody identify what style scarf/what it is called?


----------



## blakmaj1k

Need to know the name of it.  I know it's Haymarket Check though.


----------



## terite

blakmaj1k said:


> Need to know the name of it.  I know it's Haymarket Check though.



Haymarket check is the check with the knights. This is a "vintage" nova check shoulder bag.
T


----------



## blakmaj1k

terite said:


> Haymarket check is the check with the knights. This is a "vintage" nova check shoulder bag.
> T



Shoot, you're right!  My wallet has the knight on it, thanks a bundle!


----------



## mrsrossisme

Hi,

I am not quite sure what this bag is... Can you help? I acquired it recently and would love to know the name.















Many thanks in advance! Amy


----------



## east3rlyn

Please help authenticate these lovely boots.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280994965211?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

Thank you again! 

and this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300794769863?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## east3rlyn

east3rlyn said:


> Please help authenticate these lovely boots.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280994965211?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
> 
> Thank you again!
> 
> and this:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300794769863?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Sorry!


----------



## bellus

i would like to know the model or name of this bag. it has metalic leather trim and fabric canvas... i think its a 2010 style..



front
http://s1060.photobucket.com/albums/...nt=photo.jpg

back
http://s1060.photobucket.com/albums/...nt=photo-1.jpg


----------



## Younglove

I just got this bagand have no idea what year style model etc it is. I'm guessing its older from the red leather and trim if anyone knows please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## Gremlin

Can someone please I.D/Authenticate my wallet. I seriously have no clue about designer stuff at all. I bought it from a Facebook For Sale page. The girl was selling it BNWT as she needed to pay off her credit card. Probably a bit silly and naive of me but it was only $200 and it was Burberry so I snapped it up. I don't think it's fake, it's the most beautiful leather I have ever seen/felt and it came with the original box, dustbag, tags, etc but the tag does not have a style name just lots of letters and numbers and codes.

Does anyone know what it is?


----------



## Dingsda

Can someone please authenticate my shoes. Bought them two years ago.Could not find a serial number. Resoled them. These shoes are very small, about two number. 

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## lulu415

Can someone please tell me how much was this bag originally was sold for? I can't seem to find any information on this purse or even a name. Thanks!


----------



## NillyLilly

Anyone remember the name and the price of this Burberry handbag ? I can't find any info about it!


----------



## NillyLilly

Anyone there?


----------



## Kyi

Hello all. Can someone tell me if this is fake? http://www.ebay.com/itm/321020454748?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

The price is rather cheap, but I'm wary of this seller and the Japanese writing on the tags. Plus, it says in the description that the country of origin is China. Any help please?


----------



## vvv1996

Hi,can someone please identify this burberrys?I had asked on authenticate this forum,and the expert said it's fake,but I just want to be 100% sure and I want to know the model name and year.TIA


----------



## rorosity

I have 2 Burberry handbags and I am trying to find out the style name.  They were recently given to me, but I may sell them and have no info about them.  Here is a pic of one of them.  The other one I have is a metallic gunmetal color, same style:


----------



## MissyAmerica

Hi, I am hoping to identify this bag
It's a tweed like material.
Any info, age, name, value would be great!

Chihuahua not included


----------



## amstevens714

Umm, I'm not sure about the bag - its certainly cute  Did you try google?

I LOVE YOUR PUPPY!!


----------



## MissyAmerica

Thanks! And believe it or not she is almost 8 years old! She's my little princess.
I have tried searching everywhere!


----------



## lampwork

hi everyone! i just bought this bag and i am dying to know more about it. they authenticated it in the appropriate thread for me and i'm so excited to find out more. i am hoping someone can tell me more about this, including perhaps a value? if it's a lot i'm going to want to insure it, haha. _and store it in a vault._ (just kidding. maybe.)

thank you so much in advance for your time and expertise! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/burberry...-use-format-post-717899-350.html#post23375709 
http://forum.purseblog.com/burberry...-use-format-post-717899-349.html#post23374441


----------



## terite

vvv1996 said:


> Hi,can someone please identify this burberrys?I had asked on authenticate this forum,and the expert said it's fake,but I just want to be 100% sure and I want to know the model name and year.TIA



If you get a clear and closeup photo of the tag on the front, I can tell you more about it.
t


----------



## terite

lampwork said:


> hi everyone! i just bought this bag and i am dying to know more about it. they authenticated it in the appropriate thread for me and i'm so excited to find out more. i am hoping someone can tell me more about this, including perhaps a value? if it's a lot i'm going to want to insure it, haha. _and store it in a vault._ (just kidding. maybe.)
> 
> thank you so much in advance for your time and expertise!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/burberry...-use-format-post-717899-350.html#post23375709
> http://forum.purseblog.com/burberry...-use-format-post-717899-349.html#post23374441



It is a vintage wool nova check bag. I would GUESS about 1990 - 2000. That's all I know - the lining can be turned inside out to clean it. 
t


----------



## terite

MissyAmerica said:


> Hi, I am hoping to identify this bag
> It's a tweed like material.
> Any info, age, name, value would be great!
> 
> Chihuahua not included



Wool nova check bag - vintage - similar in age/style and value to the black wool nova check - above.

These are still desirable and popular. About 1990 - 2000. 
t


----------



## terite

rorosity said:


> I have 2 Burberry handbags and I am trying to find out the style name.  They were recently given to me, but I may sell them and have no info about them.  Here is a pic of one of them.  The other one I have is a metallic gunmetal color, same style:



I think it is the same vintage as the manor bag/warrior bag. 

I am not the expert here - someone please comment.

These are commonly fakes, so send photos to the authentication thread.
T


----------



## terite

Kyi said:


> Hello all. Can someone tell me if this is fake? http://www.ebay.com/itm/321020454748?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> The price is rather cheap, but I'm wary of this seller and the Japanese writing on the tags. Plus, it says in the description that the country of origin is China. Any help please?



Made in Japan - Blue label bag.
t


----------



## terite

NillyLilly said:


> Anyone there?



I will pitch in a bit - is there anyone else out there who can help get this thread going?
T


----------



## terite

NillyLilly said:


> Anyone remember the name and the price of this Burberry handbag ? I can't find any info about it!



I remember these bags - I think they are about five years old.
t


----------



## terite

lulu415 said:


> View attachment 1932523
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please tell me how much was this bag originally was sold for? I can't seem to find any information on this purse or even a name. Thanks!



I think it was called an EDEN bag. They are a few years old. Prices keep going up year after year. 
t


----------



## terite

Dingsda said:


> Can someone please authenticate my shoes. Bought them two years ago.Could not find a serial number. Resoled them. These shoes are very small, about two number.
> 
> Many thanks for your help.



These looks good.
t


----------



## lampwork

terite said:


> It is a vintage wool nova check bag. I would GUESS about 1990 - 2000. That's all I know - the lining can be turned inside out to clean it.
> t



do you have a ballpark value for it, terite? thank you for your info!


----------



## terite

lampwork said:


> do you have a ballpark value for it, terite? thank you for your info!



Prices are like the stock market - but a ballpark figure - (good for today only) I see them sell for around $125 on a good day on ebay. A similar one is listed for BIN for 127. Of course there are always a few sellers fishing with very high prices.

t


----------



## terite

NillyLilly said:


> Anyone remember the name and the price of this Burberry handbag ? I can't find any info about it!



That season they made many things that sort of "match" this design - with the flat snaps and the nova check trim - wallets and bags of all sizes and many colors.
t


----------



## terite

Gremlin said:


> Can someone please I.D/Authenticate my wallet. I seriously have no clue about designer stuff at all. I bought it from a Facebook For Sale page. The girl was selling it BNWT as she needed to pay off her credit card. Probably a bit silly and naive of me but it was only $200 and it was Burberry so I snapped it up. I don't think it's fake, it's the most beautiful leather I have ever seen/felt and it came with the original box, dustbag, tags, etc but the tag does not have a style name just lots of letters and numbers and codes.
> 
> Well, the sale price was 164 pounds - that is about $260 US. It is genuine. That's all I know.
> T


----------



## terite

Younglove said:


> I just got this bagand have no idea what year style model etc it is. I'm guessing its older from the red leather and trim if anyone knows please let me know! Thanks!



That is a real bag - look on the back of the inside leather tag, and then I can tell you how old it is.
t


----------



## terite

bellus said:


> i would like to know the model or name of this bag. it has metalic leather trim and fabric canvas... i think its a 2010 style..
> 
> 
> 
> front
> http://s1060.photobucket.com/albums/...nt=photo.jpg
> 
> back
> http://s1060.photobucket.com/albums/...nt=photo-1.jpg



These links don't work anymore.
t


----------



## terite

mrsrossisme said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not quite sure what this bag is... Can you help? I acquired it recently and would love to know the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll228/mrsrossisme
> 
> It is a Haymarket Check Shoulder Bag - I will see if I can find a name for you. If you show me the inside tags, I can help you with they year.
> t


----------



## terite

blakmaj1k said:


> Need to know the name of it.  I know it's Haymarket Check though.



Nova Check Shoulder Bag - if you tell me what the back of the tag on the inside says, I can help you out with the date.
t


----------



## terite

cat315 said:


> Can anyone tell me if this bag is by Burberry? And if so, what is it called? Thank you in advance!



Send photos of the tags and labels and other details to the "Authenticate this Burberry" thread.
t


----------



## terite

ehy210 said:


> http://thefashiontag.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/emma-watson-wearing-burberry-trench-coat.jpg
> 
> Hello,
> 
> what is the specific style that emma watson is wearing in this picture? And how do you know lol. I'm having trouble distinguishing the differences in the different trench styles because they all look so similar..thank you!



I think this is it - or very similar. Crombrook Trench
t
http://www.polyvore.com/burberry_brit_crombrook_trench_coat/thing?id=69396503


----------



## MissyAmerica

MissyAmerica said:
			
		

> Hi, I am hoping to identify this bag
> It's a tweed like material.
> Any info, age, name, value would be great!
> 
> Chihuahua not included



Thanks for your help. I listed it for $169 but I see you told the person above me the wool bags go for less. Should I change the listing? What's a good price to start at?
Thanks again.


----------



## chantee

Hi, 
I found a Burberrys wallet at my grandmother's house and it's in mint condition and in it's original box. 
The serial number is B 02691145. 
I am in the right place to post about this? 
Many thanks
Chantee


----------



## terite

chantee said:


> Hi,
> I found a Burberrys wallet at my grandmother's house and it's in mint condition and in it's original box.
> The serial number is B 02691145.
> I am in the right place to post about this?
> Many thanks
> Chantee



Well, you could post photos. If you want it authenticated, post in the "authenticate this burberry." If you want help with identifying it, post here.

I don't think that the B number is the serial number - best to send photos, see what you have.
t


----------



## terite

MissyAmerica said:


> Thanks for your help. I listed it for $169 but I see you told the person above me the wool bags go for less. Should I change the listing? What's a good price to start at?
> Thanks again.



I need to check with Addy to see if money talk is allowed here - I just popped in. 

Meanwhile, I didn't/wouldn't say wool bags sell for less - each comment I made would be about a SPECIFIC bag that was sent in. Size matters! Ha ha. (So does style/vintage/condition/etc.)

I CAN say that nova check is a popular fabric - and your bag is traditional nova check. Also it is a bit bigger than the b/w wool bag, and more of a shoulder bag than a sling.

T


----------



## ellenphant

This scarf was sold at bloomies last year, I believe. Before I got a chance to purchase, it sold out and I never was able to find it again anywhere else. If someone can ID it for me, or possibly tell me if there's anywhere I may still be able to purchase it, I would be sooo thrilled.






Thank you in advance!


----------



## seafoaming

Anyone know what this bag's name/original price is? It's quite a large bag.


----------



## dsnap1

Can someone help me identify this handbag??
Thanks


----------



## Aaorin

Hello ladies! 

Does this haymarket bag have a specific name? 

http://static.diary.ru/userdir/7/4/0/1/74014/77103001.jpg

And a clutch like this? Does it even exist or it's a fake?

http://static.diary.ru/userdir/7/4/0/1/74014/77103002.jpg

Thank you!


----------



## Xaem

Hello,

This is a Duffle Coat.

Fake ou real ?

http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=343&u=10009962
http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=344&u=10009962
http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=345&u=10009962
http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=346&u=10009962

Thank you


----------



## terite

Authenticated in the Authenticate this Burberry thread.
t


----------



## eidyey

This one please! 

http://ft.beejive.com/upload/yahoo/339/eidyey/img1231100512.jpg

http://ft.beejive.com/upload/yahoo/339/eidyey/img1231100525.jpg

thanks!


----------



## dsnap1

Can you help to identify this purse please???
Thanks in advance


----------



## koobaluvgirl87

So, a couple of years ago I bought a Burberry off of eBay. The seller was reliable and I had dealt with her before. However, at the time I didn't know much about the brand. My question is, does anyone know the style/name of this bag? 

It has patent leather trimming, two front pockets, draw string closure, a short shoulder strap and longer shoulder/crossbody strap attached. It also has gunmetal hardware. 

If anyone has any input, that'd be great. Thanks!


----------



## xsuki000

Can someone identify the name, year and season of this wallet?


----------



## rosyness

Hello lovely people.  Can you help me ID this bag?


----------



## jonaam

Can anyone tell me the correct name of this clutch shoulder bag?
This is what I have found so far from a bag similar to it?
Burberry Prorsum Bridle House Check Belted Clutch Shoulder Bag.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jonaam

jonaam said:


> Can anyone tell me the correct name of this clutch shoulder bag?
> This is what I have found so far from a bag similar to it?
> Burberry Prorsum Bridle House Check Belted Clutch Shoulder Bag.
> Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 2029148
> 
> 
> View attachment 2029149
> 
> 
> View attachment 2029150
> 
> 
> View attachment 2029151
> 
> 
> View attachment 2029152


Does anyone have any idea which Burberry bag this is? Thank you in advance.


----------



## dsnap1

please anyone can help identify this purse ??
thanks


----------



## dsnap1

i don't know about it but love the style !!!




jonaam said:


> Can anyone tell me the correct name of this clutch shoulder bag?
> This is what I have found so far from a bag similar to it?
> Burberry Prorsum Bridle House Check Belted Clutch Shoulder Bag.
> Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 2029148
> 
> 
> View attachment 2029149
> 
> 
> View attachment 2029150
> 
> 
> View attachment 2029151
> 
> 
> View attachment 2029152


----------



## PsyDocJoanne

Calling all Burberry experts! 

I have a coworker who came to me about her Burberry bag, which she is thinking about selling since she got it as a gift many years ago, and never used it. She came to me to help identify it because she knows I have a bag obsession...but since I don't know Burberry, I'm here!

I did try Googling the tag info and looking on eBay, but haven't had any luck finding this style. She'd like to know the style and also the retail price if possible. It's definitely 100% authentic (still has a Bloomingdales tag on it).

She thinks she got it about 10-ish years ago. Any thoughts?


----------



## Lola197

It endeed GWP bag,I have same in gray.Free gift with purscase


----------



## Lola197

I agree ,it does look like real thing


----------



## Lola197

This bad was probably a fake, be glad that you did not got it


----------



## Lola197

My goodness,I just got the same one in black leather,trying to figure out model and year,did not found anything on internet.Would you mind to share  any information with me? Thanks in advance


----------



## terite

PsyDocJoanne said:


> Calling all Burberry experts!
> 
> I have a coworker who came to me about her Burberry bag, which she is thinking about selling since she got it as a gift many years ago, and never used it. She came to me to help identify it because she knows I have a bag obsession...but since I don't know Burberry, I'm here!
> 
> I did try Googling the tag info and looking on eBay, but haven't had any luck finding this style. She'd like to know the style and also the retail price if possible. It's definitely 100% authentic (still has a Bloomingdales tag on it).
> 
> I don't know when Burberry started naming all their bags - does anyone know?
> I can say that it is a Burberry Nova Check Shoulder bag with black leather trim and front flap. Yeah, it is about ten years old or so.
> t


----------



## rijaH

Hi, can you help me with this bag? And is it real?
Had it for years now and would like the model name, so I can find it online so I could get the price from new. I bought it second hand  Hope the pics are alright  It says Made in Italy on the other side of the tag
http://pics.rijah.dk/600800_10151413554251178_1016030552_n.jpg
http://pics.rijah.dk/377657_10151413554101178_191493433_n.jpg
it says: ITTIVGRO58CAL


----------



## Lola197

rorosity said:


> I have 2 Burberry handbags and I am trying to find out the style name.  They were recently given to me, but I may sell them and have no info about them.  Here is a pic of one of them.  The other one I have is a metallic gunmetal color, same style:



Here is a link : http://www.bluefly.com/Burberry-black-perforated-patent-leather-large-tote/p/212746200/detail.fly

It is 
Burberry black perforated patent leather large tote,sold out.Normal price 2395$


----------



## MizzEve

Hi T - I just purchased this Burberry (Prorsum?) bag.  Could you tell me if it is Prorsum and what the style name and possible year it is?

Thank you


----------



## alicecullen

Hello, Burberry experts:


I've been looking for the designer of the trench coat featured below for many years. If you open the photos in a new tab, they get bigger.











I recently read this:

I think the Trench Coat is from Burberry. My mother was in London 2008 and she said, she saw this one. Sadly she bought a different one. I emailed Burberry London and they said, it is the one that my mom saw. It's 1750 pounds.​
Does anyone recognize this coat/think it actually may be Burberry? I wish the pictures showed more details but those are the best ones out there. It was featured in the 2009 film THE TWILIGHT SAGA: NEW MOON.

I'd appreciate any feedback you may be able to give. Initially I thought this was a Banana Republic coat, but their customer service went through three years worth of style books and were unable to find anything.


----------



## jonaam

dsnap1 said:


> i don't know about it but love the style !!!



I just got a confirmation back from Burberry that the bag is a
Mini Parmoor, article 37638451; Autumn/ Winter 2011 Collection.
Of course, to do a search online, I can't find anything like it to get all the details about it. Can only find the Leather Mini Parmoor bags.


----------



## Melissat765

Hi! Can anyone identify the name of this burberry bag that I have? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## zckry

We found this messenger-type Burrberrys bag in an attic we were cleaning out.
Anyone have some info on it?


----------



## terite

zckry said:


> We found this messenger-type Burrberrys bag in an attic we were cleaning out.
> Anyone have some info on it?
> 
> Vintage burberry
> t


----------



## zckry

terite said:


> Vintage burberry
> t



What is "t"


----------



## terite

zckry said:


> What is "t"



My name! 

The bag is in quite good shape - usually the gold Burberrys stamp gets really worn and faint. This stamp is very clear.
t


----------



## zckry

Does is seem to be authentic?
I have no knowledge of bags like these


----------



## terite

zckry said:


> Does is seem to be authentic?
> I have no knowledge of bags like these



yes


----------



## SusanShopper

I've got these two on the way.    But I don't know the names of them.


----------



## terite

SusanShopper said:


> I've got these two on the way.    But I don't know the names of them.



I would send those two to the Authenticate this Burberry thread - is the black one in the bottom your second one ? Find out if they are genuine - you can return them if they are not. 
t


----------



## SusanShopper

terite said:


> I would send those two to the Authenticate this Burberry thread - is the black one in the bottom your second one ? Find out if they are genuine - you can return them if they are not.
> t


Thanks Terite.     I can't use the Authenticate until I have 10 posts.    But I'm close to that now.     This is another bag that I'm looking at.   But I'll wait to buy it until I get it authenticated.


----------



## Alyrose

Can anyone identify this pattern name. 

The bag is a hobo style.  

file:///C:/Users/Artroom11/Desktop/PIC.jpg


----------



## sdwinder87

Around the middle of last year, 2012, I found a bag that I had to have.  It's one of those bags that, no matter the consensus of the general populace, I absolutely had to get.  Too bad the msrp was a bit out of my price range.  I saved up (finally), and just happened to grab a nice promotion to an overseas management position when the bag dropped off of shelves!  I don't have many bags - mostly because while I like to admire, rarely do I fall in love with one - but wow..
If anyone has any information on this bag, and where to grab one, I would be extremely grateful.  That money is staying in savings until I can successfully grab one of these for myself.  A name, or selling place would be much appreciated, and black or brown works for me (as far as the leather).  If it comes in a camel-like color, I would be more than happy to know that information as well.  Thank you!


----------



## SusanShopper

sdwinder87 said:


> Around the middle of last year, 2012, I found a bag that I had to have.  It's one of those bags that, no matter the consensus of the general populace, I absolutely had to get.  Too bad the msrp was a bit out of my price range.  I saved up (finally), and just happened to grab a nice promotion to an overseas management position when the bag dropped off of shelves!  I don't have many bags - mostly because while I like to admire, rarely do I fall in love with one - but wow..
> If anyone has any information on this bag, and where to grab one, I would be extremely grateful.  That money is staying in savings until I can successfully grab one of these for myself.  A name, or selling place would be much appreciated, and black or brown works for me (as far as the leather).  If it comes in a camel-like color, I would be more than happy to know that information as well.  Thank you!


I'm always bag shopping on the web.   If I see this one, I will be sure to let you know.


----------



## SusanShopper

sdwinder87 said:


> Around the middle of last year, 2012, I found a bag that I had to have.  It's one of those bags that, no matter the consensus of the general populace, I absolutely had to get.  Too bad the msrp was a bit out of my price range.  I saved up (finally), and just happened to grab a nice promotion to an overseas management position when the bag dropped off of shelves!  I don't have many bags - mostly because while I like to admire, rarely do I fall in love with one - but wow..
> If anyone has any information on this bag, and where to grab one, I would be extremely grateful.  That money is staying in savings until I can successfully grab one of these for myself.  A name, or selling place would be much appreciated, and black or brown works for me (as far as the leather).  If it comes in a camel-like color, I would be more than happy to know that information as well.  Thank you!


This is not your bag, but it's close.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Burberr...083?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f225e7bdb


----------



## Swanky

SusanShopper said:


> Thanks Terite.     I can't use the Authenticate until I have 10 posts.    But I'm close to that now.     This is another bag that I'm looking at.   But I'll wait to buy it until I get it authenticated.



Anyone can post there.

Also, please do not link to items you are not sure are authentic.


----------



## sdwinder87

Thank you so much!! 
I will keep checking back for any leads you may have!
Also, if I absolutely can't find that bag by the time the 2013 purse (one user showed below) is about to run it's course...then I might just go with that one.  I don't hate the new bridle bag...and it is similar.  In fact I really am leaning towards the new one...but I'm holding strong!!

Thank you again!!


----------



## almalovee

ingeniouskha said:


> Ok, I went through 36 pages of "identify this Burberry" on here hoping to see this bag somewhere but I didn't find it except maybe It's similar to cut out sling because of the holes/perforation?  I've really no idea.


i am positive it is called avondale.


----------



## Syams

Hello! where can I get this?


----------



## jonaam

If you are on Facebook, search for Burberry and click "Like". You will be able to send them a private message and have the option to add the picture of the bag. Thats how I found out about a bag my wifes has that did not come with a tag when she bought it on sale.
Here is a link to Burberry on Facebook. Hope it helps.
https://www.facebook.com/burberry?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## dsnap1

Can you help to identify this purse please???
Thanks in advance


----------



## loslobos

Please can you help name this Burberry and could you tell me what year it is from.

Much appreciated, many thanks


----------



## Fashion1926

prettynperfect said:


> I recently had the honor of buying this gorgeous Burberry bag, but I simply can't find it online!
> I tried to look up the product name and number as (per the tag), and still nothing
> So I thought I'd try posting it up here, where you intelligent ladies can name that bag!
> 
> I've included pictures of the front, back, and a close-up of the front - please tell me if you need more angles!
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking the time out to read my post and helping me out


Hmm I've never seen this bag before ! I'm a definite fan of burberry  cute bag ! keeper


----------



## terite

prettynperfect said:


> I recently had the honor of buying this gorgeous Burberry bag, but I simply can't find it online!
> I tried to look up the product name and number as (per the tag), and still nothing
> So I thought I'd try posting it up here, where you intelligent ladies can name that bag!
> 
> I've included pictures of the front, back, and a close-up of the front - please tell me if you need more angles!
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking the time out to read my post and helping me out



It still has the tag - send a photo of that - sometimes part of the name is on the tag.
t


----------



## terite

loslobos said:


> Please can you help name this Burberry and could you tell me what year it is from.
> 
> Much appreciated, many thanks



I can tell that it is made in Italy and by the hardware, I will say that it is about three or four years old.
t


----------



## terite

dsnap1 said:


> View attachment 2100303
> 
> 
> Can you help to identify this purse please???
> Thanks in advance



Well, I remember this line - sometimes I can tell a bit by the inside tag.
It is about five years old - this style (leather with nova trim) came in all sizes/shapes/colors. 
t


----------



## maryknollru

Could you please help me identify if this bag is real or fake? I'm not familiar with Burberry. Sorry to post it here- I'm new. The link is below. I really appreciate all your help. Thank you in advance.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...843?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e79171963


----------



## CarrollRN

I have a leather burberry bag with matching wallet.. Do the zipper "handles" have writing on it?


----------



## CarrollRN

terite said:


> My name!
> 
> The bag is in quite good shape - usually the gold Burberrys stamp gets really worn and faint. This stamp is very clear.
> t


 Hi T-
I have a beige glossy Burberry bag with matching wallet. Bought from a friend of a friend. How can I tell if this is authentic? 
tag in wallet states its $535.00 and the wallet snap button states "FIOCCHI ITALY' Burberry imprint in in the fold over wallet. Product number on tag is 11754952
thank you


----------



## terite

CarrollRN said:


> Hi T-
> I have a beige glossy Burberry bag with matching wallet. Bought from a friend of a friend. How can I tell if this is authentic?
> tag in wallet states its $535.00 and the wallet snap button states "FIOCCHI ITALY' Burberry imprint in in the fold over wallet. Product number on tag is 11754952
> thank you



The only way to tell is to send pictures to the Authenticate this Burberry thread.

I would be happy to help you out.
t


----------



## CarrollRN

imeelove said:


> please identify this burberry bag i got at the outlet. it's a grabber for $315, retails for $1595. i so luv this bag. everyone seems to ask what bag i'm wearing everytime i use it.


 
I recieved this bag as a gift- how do you know or how can I tell this is authentic? Thank you


----------



## CarrollRN

terite said:


> The only way to tell is to send pictures to the Authenticate this Burberry thread.
> 
> I would be happy to help you out.
> t


 
http://i42.tinypic.com/20jju4m.jpg
thank you T- my bag looks like this!! This is not actual bag as I do not have posting pics yet.. what should I look at?


----------



## CarrollRN

bopan said:


> Can someone help me with this Burberry short sleeve shirt that I have received as a gift from friend?


 did u find out if this was real?


----------



## terite

CarrollRN said:


> http://i42.tinypic.com/20jju4m.jpg
> thank you T- my bag looks like this!! This is not actual bag as I do not have posting pics yet.. what should I look at?



It should feel/smell/look like you have a quality bag on your arm. 
Please read post one in Authenticate this Burberry, and then post there (when you can get pics of the bag).
t
This forum is for identifying the name/style of the bag - and I am not the expert here.


----------



## Viktorie

Please someone help me, I cant figure out if this scarf is authentic or not


----------



## terite

Viktorie said:


> Please someone help me, I cant figure out if this scarf is authentic or not



You are in the IDENTIFY thread - try posting in the AUTHENTICATE thread.
T


----------



## every1dreams

Hello experts, I hope I'm not being presumptuous in posting here as I also posted in the authenticate thread, but I'm at my wits end. I purchased this bag on poshmark and want to love it but everything in me tells me it's fake, plus nothing comes up when I search. The seller said she purchased at saks Houston TX but they said they haven't carried a Burberry bag in 5yrs PLEASE HELP 

Serial #: CNQINCHOQIN


----------



## allieallie

Anyone can help me with the name of this bag? TIA


----------



## CarrollRN

terite said:


> It should feel/smell/look like you have a quality bag on your arm.
> Please read post one in Authenticate this Burberry, and then post there (when you can get pics of the bag).
> t
> This forum is for identifying the name/style of the bag - and I am not the expert here.


Thank you so much T- I appreciate ur direction XOXO


----------



## CarrollRN

every1dreams said:


> Hello experts, I hope I'm not being presumptuous in posting here as I also posted in the authenticate thread, but I'm at my wits end. I purchased this bag on poshmark and want to love it but everything in me tells me it's fake, plus nothing comes up when I search. The seller said she purchased at saks Houston TX but they said they haven't carried a Burberry bag in 5yrs PLEASE HELP
> 
> Serial #: CNQINCHOQIN
> View attachment 2138739
> 
> View attachment 2138740
> View attachment 2138741
> View attachment 2138742
> View attachment 2138743
> View attachment 2138747
> View attachment 2138750


looks real-


----------



## christy8480

Can anyone tell me what these 2 bags are called?  I've seen them called  Nova Check Canterbury's, Supernova Canterburys.  Bloomingdales calls the  first one a "small checked tote".  The only differences I saw was that  the pattern is not centered on the one called the checked tote (first  pic) and the interior is black as opposed to beige on the second pic.


----------



## every1dreams

christy8480 said:


> Can anyone tell me what these 2 bags are called?  I've seen them called  Nova Check Canterbury's, Supernova Canterburys.  Bloomingdales calls the  first one a "small checked tote".  The only differences I saw was that  the pattern is not centered on the one called the checked tote (first  pic) and the interior is black as opposed to beige on the second pic.



The 1st is just a basic leather trim tote (haymarket check tote w/leather trim) it comes in several diff colors. I have the gold trim, but I wear it a extended like a regular tote bag. I'm not sure of the other


----------



## vinbenphon1

christy8480 said:


> Can anyone tell me what these 2 bags are called?  I've seen them called  Nova Check Canterbury's, Supernova Canterburys.  Bloomingdales calls the  first one a "small checked tote".  The only differences I saw was that  the pattern is not centered on the one called the checked tote (first  pic) and the interior is black as opposed to beige on the second pic.


Hi

you were correct, it is the supernova check (the haymarket check always bears the Equestrian Knight logo). Your bag is the medium nova check tote. As I understand it, the canterbury is the exact same bag, only it is leather and has tassels on it.

Also, Burberry has discontinued the supernova check pattern, it began to be phased out last year.

Enjoy your bag - it is gorgeous


----------



## vinbenphon1

allieallie said:


> Anyone can help me with the name of this bag? TIA


Hi

I had one exactly the same - it is the small boston bag and was released in 2004/5 and came in a choice of pink or blue. So it should be at least 8 years old. I see yours has 'plastic' on the handles. If it is being sold 'as new' I would question its authenticity.

cheers


----------



## vinbenphon1

Syams said:


> Hello! where can I get this?


Have a look on Burberry website for your country. It is the Alligator Leather digital case and retails for around $10K. 

Or you can get the London Leather metallic for approx $800 depending on your country's pricing (under mens accessories).


----------



## christy8480

vinbenphon1 said:


> Hi
> 
> you were correct, it is the supernova check (the haymarket check always bears the Equestrian Knight logo). Your bag is the medium nova check tote. As I understand it, the canterbury is the exact same bag, only it is leather and has tassels on it.
> 
> Also, Burberry has discontinued the supernova check pattern, it began to be phased out last year.
> 
> Enjoy your bag - it is gorgeous



Thank you so much for the info! I know they were phasing out the nova so I was desperately looking to buy it but was weary of buying on eBay.  Bloomingdales finally put them back up online and I ended up buying the one in the first pic I posted along with a nova check wallet.  Can't wait for them to arrive!!!


----------



## Mademoiselle A

Hi 

I bought it in 2008 from bicster village its made in china!
I want to know the model what is it please?


----------



## shopinator

Can anyone identify this bag I just got?  Would love to know the name of the bag and what the color is called:


----------



## SavvyLady

shopinator said:


> Can anyone identify this bag I just got?  Would love to know the name of the bag and what the color is called:


This bag is the family of MEGA CANVAS CHECK. It's quite long time ago, but your bag still look very good. nice


----------



## Dollie

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/reference/item/17151-4797-8/

Guys, would you happen to know the details of this bag? Year of production and detail price? Thank you so much! =]


----------



## scumone

Could someone please identify this Burberry Prorsum bag?  Any details provided about it would be appreciated.  Thank you!


----------



## Karnwadee

Hi there,
Can u help me identify what the model is? I can't find this bag in official website.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...513?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4173df1711
Thanks


----------



## ericsp

Need help with ID on this bag. I think I bought it in 2006 I believe.


----------



## _blush_

Hey everyone,

I'm attaching a photo of a Burberry bag and I'd like to know what it's called. My mom had bought it from the boutique around 2006-2008 or so, but neither of us remember any details and of course my mom threw away all the paperwork that came with the bag. The bag's color is a very dark burnt brown that always looks black!


----------



## dsnap1

Hi- Can anyone help me identify this purse (the name or the year)?
I've been looking everywhere....
Thanks so much in advance!!:urock:


----------



## Maka2507

Hello, 
Can anybody help me please ... 
I want to purchase the Burberry sunglasses on E-bay, but I am not sure if they are really authentic. 
Submitting the URL and item number. 
Many, many thanks in advance for your kind assistance. 



Burberry BE4137 3001/87 Black/ Gray Sunglasses *Minty*

URL:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/171060286716?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Item number:171060286716


----------



## Maka2507

dsnap1 said:


> View attachment 2222901
> 
> 
> Hi- Can anyone help me identify this purse (the name or the year)?
> I've been looking everywhere....
> Thanks so much in advance!!:urock:


I think there should be more photos for better identification.


----------



## angel13

I just bought this burberry bag and its gorgeous..
I bought it from the burberry outlet at Bicester village, UK for a amarked down price at GBP 525
I looked up on net..and saw it was made for china market..so does that like affect the value??


http://www.smarter.com.cn/shoessuitcasesbags-1018/prod-1807906/


----------



## Poppem

Hi guys, could you help authenticating this item on eBay.

Item number:
231012123121


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231012123121?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


Thanks in advance xx


----------



## mzwinda

can someone tell me if this is real of not?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181172204319&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123


----------



## NotAGirl

My friend really wants this and Im trying to help her identify it, she says its from Summer of 2010. Please help me!! 

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/30681_10150180202270245_7019251_n.jpg


----------



## azsun

dsnap1 said:


> View attachment 2222901
> 
> 
> Hi- Can anyone help me identify this purse (the name or the year)?
> I've been looking everywhere....
> Thanks so much in advance!!:urock:


It's from the Mandalay line, but I don't know exactly what it's called.  I see them from time to time on ebay.  Sorry I'm not more help!


----------



## Shell1980

Hi I'm new to this forum  I am based in the uk but struggling to find anyone who can poss identify my burberry bag. It was handed down to me from my grandmother and wanted an idea of its value. I have looked everywhere for its design/shape etc but gave struggled. Please help me many thanks


----------



## terite

Shell1980 said:


> Hi I'm new to this forum  I am based in the uk but struggling to find anyone who can poss identify my burberry bag. It was handed down to me from my grandmother and wanted an idea of its value. I have looked everywhere for its design/shape etc but gave struggled. Please help me many thanks



You might want to pop that over to the Authenticate this Burberry thread. From first glance though, I would say it is a fake, sorry.
t


----------



## Shell1980

I'm not convinced its fake but still looking for answers. It's a burberrys of London so before their name change to burberry. Have looked at other post but don't have if numbers or even the name of the bag


----------



## yayuii

Can someone please identify this Burberry Brit jacket?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320676391353?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Charmaine13

http://cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-c...eley-gym/rosie-huntington-whiteley-gym-10.jpg

Rosie Huntington-Whitely Burberry bag

Would love to know any information on this bag and whether I can still find one  TIA


----------



## steph22

Charmaine13 said:


> http://cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-c...eley-gym/rosie-huntington-whiteley-gym-10.jpg
> 
> Rosie Huntington-Whitely Burberry bag
> 
> Would love to know any information on this bag and whether I can still find one  TIA



Burberry Lugg Nevinson Bowler 

http://www.starstyle.com/burberry-lugg-leather-nevinson-bowler-sp113725.html


----------



## Charmaine13

steph22 said:


> Burberry Lugg Nevinson Bowler
> 
> http://www.starstyle.com/burberry-lugg-leather-nevinson-bowler-sp113725.html


Thank you Steph  Do you know whether I will be able to find one of these around?


----------



## steph22

Charmaine13 said:


> Thank you Steph  Do you know whether I will be able to find one of these around?



They are no longer available but the Givenchy Lucrezia is a similar alternative.


----------



## Charmaine13

steph22 said:


> They are no longer available but the Givenchy Lucrezia is a similar alternative.


Oh  Thank you again for replying to me


----------



## Kailee7

Burberry only has boutiques, not outlets.


----------



## lulusky

Kailee7 said:


> Burberry only has boutiques, not outlets.


test~~~~~~~~


----------



## terite

Kailee7 said:


> Burberry only has boutiques, not outlets.



I have been to the Burberry outlet in Vegas.
t


----------



## bagloverno

Hi,
Lately there is a buyer want to get my Burberry backpack, but she is uncertain now because she didnt find any info about it. For me when I shopped it a long while ago, I just remembered it's called Vintage Burberry but not sure about the modell. The period it's on market probably since 2006-2007. Please anyone could help me with more info on that. So I could provide it back to her, to be honest she thinks it's not genuine as she found no info on that...

Hope to receive reply as soon as possible.
TIA


----------



## azsun

Kailee7 said:


> Burberry only has boutiques, not outlets.




There's a Burberry outlet in Las Vegas....I've been there!


----------



## WenD08

Kailee7 said:


> Burberry only has boutiques, not outlets.



I've been to the Burberry outlets at the Woodbury Commons/NY and in Orlando.


----------



## BradyxB

Hey everyone, please could I have some advice on the name of this bag? I bought it a while ago and have always wondered! Many google searches to no avail. Thanks


----------



## dsnap1

azsun said:


> It's from the Mandalay line, but I don't know exactly what it's called.  I see them from time to time on ebay.  Sorry I'm not more help!




Thanks a lot !!!


----------



## makaaloled

wondering what the name of this little tote is?


----------



## jennifer651

I go to Burberry outlets every time I travel.  Vegas, Austin, California, etc...


----------



## blue1922

Hello Burberry experts,

Can anyone tell me the name of this trench and/or the year it was produced? Better yet, do you know a model from the current line that features the same look (slim fit, single-breasted)?

Thank you!


----------



## jennifer651

dsnap1 said:


> View attachment 2222901
> 
> 
> Hi- Can anyone help me identify this purse (the name or the year)?
> I've been looking everywhere....
> Thanks so much in advance!!:urock:


Just saw one on e-Bay... http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-MA...045?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd5a29a15

It's called MANDALAY SMALL WAIST PURSE


----------



## Ems23

Can anyone identify this bag for me? Sorry about the poor quality picture...


----------



## Ferenique

hi there
I am not sure if I am doing this right, but I need to authenticate 2 burberry prorsum coats my husband bought me from ebay. they look pretty authentic to me, but best leave it to the experts. Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but here goes
many thanks in advance for your assistance 
maria


----------



## Ferenique

Please help me to authenticate this coat -and this is the second coat that I need to authenticate - if I am doing this wrong, please let me know what I need to do to fix it.
I very much appreciate all your help. If more photos are needed, happy to post
many thanks
maria


----------



## Ferenique

Lavender_Tea said:


> Hi
> Received this as a gift & wuld like to know the name of this sling purse.
> 
> TIA!!


 wow it is gorgeous
good luck finding name


----------



## terite

prettynperfect said:


> I recently had the honor of buying this gorgeous Burberry bag, but I simply can't find it online!
> I tried to look up the product name and number as (per the tag), and still nothing
> So I thought I'd try posting it up here, where you intelligent ladies can name that bag!
> 
> I've included pictures of the front, back, and a close-up of the front - please tell me if you need more angles!
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking the time out to read my post and helping me out



Is it men's? Let's see the tag.
t


----------



## dorkymommy

is there anyone here familiar with the model name of this bag? its made of nylon and bridle print interior thanks!


----------



## JulyK

Dear All,

Does anyone of you know more about this Burberry Bag??

I would like to purchase it, but just if it is a real Burberry 

The seller told me that she got it from her father and that the bag has no serial number.


----------



## klau1983

Does anyone know the actual name of this Burberry purse. I think I got it either year 2009 or 2010. Anyone remember the actual price for this piece?


----------



## piskariew

http://www.ebay.pl/itm/310749042364  IS THIS REAL,WHEN WAS IT MADE?THANKS


----------



## terite

piskariew said:


> http://www.ebay.pl/itm/310749042364  IS THIS REAL,WHEN WAS IT MADE?THANKS



It was made about 2002
t


----------



## piskariew

terite said:


> It was made about 2002
> t


thank u.


----------



## MsLVinDC

Does anyone know if this bag was actually made and the name?  Thanks!


----------



## cajumarc

klau1983 said:


> Does anyone know the actual name of this Burberry purse. I think I got it either year 2009 or 2010. Anyone remember the actual price for this piece?


 
I was going to ask the same question about the name of this bag as I've just bought a second-hand one !
On the link below, you'll see that someone has a patent one for sale, saying it dates from 2009 and cost was 1250 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/burberry/patent-leather-bag-604734.shtml

Hope someone will tell us the name !


----------



## kandipop

Hi guys, 

a lovely poster forwarded me here after the authenticating thread. all she said was it was an eden from 5 yrs ago.

What is this bag and if anyone knows the cost price of it now?


----------



## klau1983

cajumarc said:


> I was going to ask the same question about the name of this bag as I've just bought a second-hand one !
> On the link below, you'll see that someone has a patent one for sale, saying it dates from 2009 and cost was 1250 &#8364;
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/burberry/patent-leather-bag-604734.shtml
> 
> Hope someone will tell us the name !


I went on the website, does your Burberry have the gold equestrian on the front. the cloth part, shouldn't it be quilted cotton? 
when I got mine in Macau, the sales only mentioned Black and Tan but no patent versions, but I could be wrong, it could be a totally different model.


----------



## cajumarc

klau1983 said:


> I went on the website, does your Burberry have the gold equestrian on the front. the cloth part, shouldn't it be quilted cotton?
> when I got mine in Macau, the sales only mentioned Black and Tan but no patent versions, but I could be wrong, it could be a totally different model.


Hi 
The link is not to the bag I bought, it was just to show you that the seller said it was bought in 2009.
Seller says it was bought from a big store in Paris, might have been a special edition made for that shop.
Mine is exactly like yours, here's the link to the ad on the website where I bought it :
http://ww.designer-vintage.com/Burb...age.size=24&page.index=1&facet.brand=burberry

Hope we'll get an answer, I love to know the name of all my bags !


----------



## Santella

Hi all! This is a bag I purchased a few years ago from the Bond St store, any clues as to the name? Much appreciated!


----------



## LVPanCake

Can anyone tell me the name of this bag?

Thanks!


----------



## kienyhow

Anyone know the name of this Burberry Bag? Please help, thanks...


----------



## steffy23

hey...
can everybody help me, please???

ist that a real burberry or is it a fake?
and whats the name? thats only interesting if its real...


----------



## terite

steffy23 said:


> hey...
> can everybody help me, please???
> 
> ist that a real burberry or is it a fake?
> and whats the name? thats only interesting if its real...


Try Montgomery bag - do a search for that, see if you think it is the same.


----------



## AddisonS22

can someone please identify this jacket? I cant find anything about it on the internet. thanks if anyone has any info on it


----------



## Aaorin

Have anyone encountered this model before? I'd really appreciate any information.

static.diary.ru/userdir/7/4/0/1/74014/80008245.jpg


----------



## Ktay

Does anyone know the name of this Burberry bag? 
I bought it in 2009 but have never been able to find any info on it.


----------



## joan624

Hi everyone! Can anyone please ID this purse for me? If it's an authentic purse from a line. Thank you in advance


----------



## zeed216

Pls help me identify this bag. Bought it from TheRealReal and I still have to receive it yet. I am a little concern about the inside/lining how it's sewn. Pls let me know your thoughts. 

Thanks!


----------



## dsnap1

jennifer651 said:


> Just saw one on e-Bay... http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-MA...045?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd5a29a15
> 
> It's called MANDALAY SMALL WAIST PURSE



Thank you !!! That's help a lot


----------



## investor27

Hi Ladies,

Is the scarf Bill ******* wearing in this picture a Burberry scarf?  I've been looking all over for this scarf, but I've never seen one with that purple color line before.  Most Burberry scarfs have red lines, not the purple one.  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## terite

investor27 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Is the scarf Bill ******* wearing in this picture a Burberry scarf?  I've been looking all over for this scarf, but I've never seen one with that purple color line before.  Most Burberry scarfs have red lines, not the purple one.  Thanks a bunch!


Yes! That IS a Burberry scarf! I like that color.
t


----------



## investor27

Is it available anywhere?  Where can I get one?  I've looked on the Burberry US website, and almost every scarf has those red horizontal lines instead of the purple ones on Bill *******'s scarf.  Thanks.


----------



## nbarnett1130

http://m.ebay.com/itm/370970646820?nav=RVI&sbk=1

Can anyone identify this bag?


----------



## theswapmeat

Hello ladies.  I'd like to surprise my SO with this purse but am unable to identify it. I think it is a Burberry as she said so.  Can anyone direct me to where I can find this one to buy?


----------



## KingJames

Hello everyone, I have had this Burberry authenticated on the authenticate this Burberry thread, but would love some more info on it.


Does anyone recognize this bag? I thought it was Warrior but someone else suggested a Beaton.


A year of manufacture would be so helpful too please as the lady I bought it from locally thinks it was from 2005 or so but I can't find another one like it.


----------



## monidda

Hi everyone, can anyone help me out with this Burberry necklace? It was a gift a few years ago never worn it and I need to let it go, but I don't have a name for it. Thank you for your help


----------



## terite

theswapmeat said:


> Hello ladies.  I'd like to surprise my SO with this purse but am unable to identify it. I think it is a Burberry as she said so.  Can anyone direct me to where I can find this one to buy?



Send better pictures of the bag
t


----------



## terite

KingJames said:


> Hello everyone, I have had this Burberry authenticated on the authenticate this Burberry thread, but would love some more info on it.
> 
> 
> Does anyone recognize this bag? I thought it was Warrior but someone else suggested a Beaton.
> 
> 
> A year of manufacture would be so helpful too please as the lady I bought it from locally thinks it was from 2005 or so but I can't find another one like it.



It is not a warrior bag - and it doesn't look like a beaton bag - I think it pre-dates those two.

Keep your eyes on sale sites and you will see this style (woven nova check strips) pop up occasionally. 
I don't usually comment here - keep watching at Authenticate This Burberry because we DO see that style there occasionally also.
t


----------



## tigresspurse

Hello Ladies,

I finally bought my first Burberry purse. I came across this Prorsum purse, which was actually a store display.
It's the Prorsum Parmoor in gold and I was wondering which season this purse is from?


----------



## magazin

Hello, 

I'm new here. I would like to know whether this scarf is real or fake. Thanks in advance!!

Item Name: 
*SALE!! NEW! BURBERRY Nova Check Red Black White Plaid Fringe 100% Cashmere Scarf*

 Item Number: I don't know

Seller ID: I don't know

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALE-NEW-BU...82153?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item338ad27bc9


----------



## brblover

Hello! Can you help me identify my bag? I've searched online for the name but I can't find it! I know this bag is an older one but I still would love to know! Thank you in advance for your help!!


----------



## IconicDetails

shiuri said:


> Sorry I forgot to upload the photo!  So here it is!


Lovely bag!


----------



## IconicDetails

HI ladies! 

Could you please help me with authentication of this Burberry coat? 
I have no idea when it is made or from what collection. It is almost like an A-line coat. Very pretty and I found it in a vintage shop. 

Do you know this model? 

Thank you!

Johanna


----------



## Evertila

I got this burberry diaper purse but i do not know if it has a name. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
TIA


----------



## nurse1990

I bought this blazer and pants but I'm not sure of age or collection. It needs to be sent for dry cleaning but I took pics anyway.


----------



## jarrate

I had bought this nova check wallet online and would appreciate if someone can advise if it is authentic. Seller said it's 100% authentic, the wallet is Made In China. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Lucy2013

Could you please help me to authenticate this Burberry tank top .
The pictures are below.
Thank you!!!


----------



## terite

Try posting in the AUTHENTICATE THIS BURBERRY THREAD

t


----------



## Lucy2013

terite said:


> Try posting in the AUTHENTICATE THIS BURBERRY THREAD
> 
> t


Yes, thank you!


----------



## bjvens

I have a  trench coat that has been authenticated. My goal is to sell it, but I do not know the line/name of this particular trench. I cannot post pics for 5 days and I need to contribute 10 shares before I can get help?Am I understanding correctly? LOL! I know nothing about Burberry except that I have a coat that i wish to sell. How can I contribute so you can help me figure out exactly what I have? Mwaah! 
.


----------



## kaleyle

Hi everyone!
I bought this purse from an local exchange. She told me "No one have it, I buy it from Brussels, Belgium". Please pls authentic it for me. Tks!! 
s28.postimg.org/5j35bn6i1/10336755_10203926584061879_8799661419452674185_n.jpg
s28.postimg.org/mso7nzlpl/10256383_10203926587181957_4626891811396187703_n.jpg
s30.postimg.org/kjesl7u8t/10386245_10203926590462039_3471310979869048831_n.jpg
s28.postimg.org/6mrv1cgix/10355768_10203926589782022_5835608693757055125_n.jpg
s22.postimg.org/oy5ly0xpp/10441114_10203926588101980_4388525930014855751_n.jpg
s17.postimg.org/4w43z9yob/10441202_10203926587621968_8083672810765368324_n.jpg
oh And the tag "Made in Italy" with the code on the back of it "ITEFFEPI14SCA" I don't know what to do with the code.


----------



## kaleyle

JulyK said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Does anyone of you know more about this Burberry Bag??
> 
> I would like to purchase it, but just if it is a real Burberry
> 
> The seller told me that she got it from her father and that the bag has no serial number.


  It should have a code #, otherwise it's fake


----------



## terite

kaleyle said:


> Hi everyone!
> I bought this purse from an local exchange. She told me "No one have it, I buy it from Brussels, Belgium". Please pls authentic it for me. Tks!!
> s28.postimg.org/5j35bn6i1/10336755_10203926584061879_8799661419452674185_n.jpg
> s28.postimg.org/mso7nzlpl/10256383_10203926587181957_4626891811396187703_n.jpg
> s30.postimg.org/kjesl7u8t/10386245_10203926590462039_3471310979869048831_n.jpg
> s28.postimg.org/6mrv1cgix/10355768_10203926589782022_5835608693757055125_n.jpg
> s22.postimg.org/oy5ly0xpp/10441114_10203926588101980_4388525930014855751_n.jpg
> s17.postimg.org/4w43z9yob/10441202_10203926587621968_8083672810765368324_n.jpg
> oh And the tag "Made in Italy" with the code on the back of it "ITEFFEPI14SCA" I don't know what to do with the code.


Try posting in the Authenticate this Burberry thread
t


----------



## kaleyle

Thank you!


----------



## terite

kaleyle said:


> It should have a code #, otherwise it's fake



Burberry does not ALWAYS have a code - vintage bags - no code.
t


----------



## Adr

tigresspurse said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I finally bought my first Burberry purse. I came across this Prorsum purse, which was actually a store display.
> It's the Prorsum Parmoor in gold and I was wondering which season this purse is from?



You posted this a while ago but in case you're still wondering, it's from the Burberry Prorsum Spring / Summer 2011 collection.


----------



## Adr

Adr said:


> You posted this a while ago but in case you're still wondering, it's from the Burberry Prorsum Spring / Summer 2011 collection.





bjvens said:


> I have a  trench coat that has been authenticated. My goal is to sell it, but I do not know the line/name of this particular trench. I cannot post pics for 5 days and I need to contribute 10 shares before I can get help?Am I understanding correctly? LOL! I know nothing about Burberry except that I have a coat that i wish to sell. How can I contribute so you can help me figure out exactly what I have? Mwaah!
> .



You should be able to post now. If you still visit this forum/have the coat, I'm curious to see!


----------



## clem420

Hi! I was given a vintage Burberrys small bag and I am currently thinking of having it restored, the restoration estimate is about $120 here in the Philippines. I have no idea what the bag is worth and I'd like to identify the bag first so I can have an idea if the restoration will be worth it. Thanks!!! 






i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/BuzzWorthyPH/10527962_10152329830489542_1976079315_n_zpse4891a77.jpg

i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/BuzzWorthyPH/bb_zpscb9a2a02.jpg

i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/BuzzWorthyPH/10527962_10152329830489542_1976079315_n_zpse4891a77.jpg


----------



## vimaljonn

Could anyone identify this burberry bag for me please? thanks much!


----------



## lilyjed

I have this Burberry Bag.  A very small black one with shoulder straps. Could anyone tell me what the name is of this bag.


----------



## SoleHype

Hey, I'm trying to find out which year/season and model of this duffle bag. Thanks in advance!


----------



## amstevens714

Hi all!

I LOVE this bag - color, shape, details.

Does anyone know anything about it? Any details would be amazing 

Thank you!!!


----------



## Spo0oky

Hello everyone!

Could I please ask your help in identifying this bag? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Spo0oky

Spo0oky said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Could I please ask your help in identifying this bag?
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> View attachment 2763859




Ups.. just noticed that the picture did not load for some reason..


----------



## dario

Hi everyone,


Sorry I think I posted this on the wrong forum......I have to repost it.......


----------



## LuxeDeb

Does anyone remember this bag....year, name, anything? I just got it & am crazy about it. It has the house check peeking thru the cut out leather. Very elegant & subtle Burberry design. Made in Italy, love the size.


----------



## Ivan4

LuxeDeb said:


> Does anyone remember this bag....year, name, anything? I just got it & am crazy about it. It has the house check peeking thru the cut out leather. Very elegant & subtle Burberry design. Made in Italy, love the size.
> 
> View attachment 2766203
> 
> 
> View attachment 2766204
> View attachment 2766205
> 
> 
> View attachment 2766206


So beautiful!!!! I recently bought a wallet on eBay, the same style, and I love love love this design. jealous of your purse!


----------



## Crista513

Hi!  Can anyone identify this Burberry?  I just purchased it at a consignment shop but can't figure out the style name.  Thank you!!


----------



## Ally1989

Hello, in the authenticate forum Teri claimed this scarf was genuine, but I know it has to be older.. Anyone know anything about it maybe a year? Thanks!

http://m.ebay.com/itm/360777023535?_mwBanner=1


----------



## mpetitt74

Can anyone identify this scarf? It is supposed to be authentic, but I haven't seen one like this before. 

link to post:

https://poshmark.com/listing/AUTHEN...K-100-CASHMERE-SCARF-545445f5e98955580900db84


----------



## Waltermann

No,i have no idea as well.


----------



## SydneyMum

Hello everyone, hope you are having a lovely day.

Can anyone help me with this Burberry trench please? I've been wearing it (I'm a woman) but I think it may actually be mens!! OOPS!

The size tag from the left pocket is attached - I'm thinking this means it's a mens 37??

If someone could please help me that would be great! xx


----------



## terite

SydneyMum said:


> Hello everyone, hope you are having a lovely day.
> 
> Can anyone help me with this Burberry trench please? I've been wearing it (I'm a woman) but I think it may actually be mens!! OOPS!
> 
> The size tag from the left pocket is attached - I'm thinking this means it's a mens 37??
> 
> If someone could please help me that would be great! xx



Is that the only size tag?
Why not post a photo of the coat?
t


----------



## SydneyMum

I'm happy to include some photos of my coat &#128522; 
The wool liner is black and the buttons fasten left over right.
TIA to anyone who can help 
Ps I've realised it looks quite masculine after taking photos!

xx


----------



## terite

SydneyMum said:


> I'm happy to include some photos of my coat &#128522;
> The wool liner is black and the buttons fasten left over right.
> TIA to anyone who can help
> Ps I've realised it looks quite masculine after taking photos!
> 
> Wow - nice - authentic!


----------



## SydneyMum

Thanks! Do you have any thoughts on whether it's ladies or men's?


----------



## terite

SydneyMum said:


> Thanks! Do you have any thoughts on whether it's ladies or men's?


I think based on how it buttons - and the 37 - that it is a men's 

Wear it! 
t


----------



## SydneyMum

Thanks! &#128522;


----------



## bebeKay

Dear all, I havent been here for a long time, so sorry if I dont completely remember how this works. Could someone please check whether the scarf below is authentic? Im not familiair with this cursive font yet of BB. 

Thanks a lot!
P.s. Is Addy still around?


----------



## bebeKay

bebeKay said:


> Dear all, I havent been here for a long time, so sorry if I dont complete remember how this Works. Could someone please check whether the scarf below is authentic?



Hereby a second pic


----------



## bebeKay

bebeKay said:


> Hereby a second pic



Last one..


----------



## terite

SydneyMum said:


> Thanks! &#128522;



You are welcome
t


----------



## ToesofTerror

hello! i am trying to authenticate a burberry bag i purchased on ebay - please forgive me if i am going about this completely incorrectly - and please correct me for the things i do incorrectly! i am a designer bag fanatic and have never had to "authenticate" a bag before because i always buy them brand new. i am posting the "rules" here and posting my responses to them in order to try to abide by the rules of this guide. i sincerely appreciate any and all responses! thanks again!

1. I did a search (multiple searches) and could not find the item I have been trying to authenticate.

2. 
Item Name: BURBERRY NOVA PRINTED STARS HERNVILLE HOBO BAG PURSE
Item Number: 281495817840
Seller ID: quefashioncents
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281495817840?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

(double-checked that the link works!)

3. Please let me know if you need additional photos. 

And i do hope I am following the rest of the rules. I do want not to inconvenience anyone by any means and I am trying to "play by the rules" so PLEASE let me know if I am doing anything incorrectly or if any further information is needed! Thanks much!


----------



## ToesofTerror

ToesofTerror said:


> hello! i am trying to authenticate a burberry bag i purchased on ebay - please forgive me if i am going about this completely incorrectly - and please correct me for the things i do incorrectly! i am a designer bag fanatic and have never had to "authenticate" a bag before because i always buy them brand new. i am posting the "rules" here and posting my responses to them in order to try to abide by the rules of this guide. i sincerely appreciate any and all responses! thanks again!
> 
> 1. I did a search (multiple searches) and could not find the item I have been trying to authenticate.
> 
> 2.
> Item Name: BURBERRY NOVA PRINTED STARS HERNVILLE HOBO BAG PURSE
> Item Number: 281495817840
> Seller ID: quefashioncents
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281495817840?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> (double-checked that the link works!)
> 
> 3. Please let me know if you need additional photos.
> 
> And i do hope I am following the rest of the rules. I do want not to inconvenience anyone by any means and I am trying to "play by the rules" so PLEASE let me know if I am doing anything incorrectly or if any further information is needed! Thanks much!


oh let me add the original listing url.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-NO...AeRA%2BbWg%2Fa8uWPBzA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


thanks again!


----------



## bakeacookie

So I found this cute pouch at Nordstrom Rack but I have no idea what it is. 

I like to know the names of everything so I can add it to my inventory list (and use stock photos for the item's entry Stylebook)










Any help in identifying it would be great! Official color/name/year/anything!

What leather is this? Would Cadillac cleaner be okay with it?


----------



## Murphy47

Shape looks like an iPad/ereader sleeve.


----------



## bakeacookie

Murphy47 said:


> Shape looks like an iPad/ereader sleeve.




It definitely does. I found it with other iPad sleeves at Nordstrom Rack.


----------



## Murphy47

I use Cadillac on ANYTHING leather. Swear by it. 
Put enough layers on with complete drying in between and it will be almost impervious to , well, life. 
Best of luck.


----------



## ujili

I would use it as a document holder because other designers would call this document holder but it can be used for anything so use it in good health!


----------



## bakeacookie

Murphy47 said:


> I use Cadillac on ANYTHING leather. Swear by it.
> Put enough layers on with complete drying in between and it will be almost impervious to , well, life.
> Best of luck.




Thanks! I'll be sure to do so! 



ujili said:


> I would use it as a document holder because other designers would call this document holder but it can be used for anything so use it in good health!




Thanks! I'm partial to it holding a few documents and my iPad keyboard, but it is quite versatile!


----------



## jepenak@

Hi there. Could anyone please identify this Burberry bag, got it from garage or rather estate sales....and no idea if this is authentic or what...thanks in advance And happy holidays &#128522;


----------



## terite

bebeKay said:


> Last one..



*Looks good!

Addy is still around. 
She would love to see your scarf.

But you are in IDENTIFY This Burberry
Check AUTHENTICATE this Burberry for authentications.
t*


----------



## mama13drama99

Hello, this is my first post in the Burberry sub forum, I've never been here before.  But some boots that I saw on Pintrest caught my eye so much so that I must find out about them.  Can anyone please tell me the how much, sku or style numbers, and where I can find them?  TIA!


----------



## Sarahz

Dear Ladies, 

I think you are doing an amazing job!!

I was wondering , could you possibly help me pls??

I just bought these items. I think they are genuine.
Any thoughts? 

Many thanks and kind regards-Sarah.

P.S. My main concern is that the black t-shirt doesn't have Burberry written on the care label and the tie doesn't have Burberry London in the usual place (behind the skinny part of the tie)  

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vvbmnvgbian6d71/AADR9Tu0A5bbvcPx7zjia0c6a?dl=0


----------



## terite

Sarahz said:


> Dear Ladies,
> 
> I think you are doing an amazing job!!
> 
> I was wondering , could you possibly help me pls??
> 
> I just bought these items. I think they are genuine.
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Many thanks and kind regards-Sarah.
> 
> P.S. My main concern is that the black t-shirt doesn't have Burberry written on the care label and the tie doesn't have Burberry London in the usual place (behind the skinny part of the tie)
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vvbmnvgbian6d71/AADR9Tu0A5bbvcPx7zjia0c6a?dl=0




I don't know who usually comments here - but I think you meant to post these in Authenticate this Burberry.

The t shirt is genuine - the cufflinks look good - but they should have something stamped on them - like Made in Italy.

T


----------



## Sarahz

Dear Terite,

Thanks so much for your reply, the tie didn't upload, I have uploaded it now here: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/s58ckj8ha24nzts/AAABwyfTmyRtYAx9mQ3z_Qlza?dl=0

Is it possible at all to have a look and tell me what you think, please?

Best regards again, 
Sarah


----------



## luisasabh

Hey, ya'll!
I found this bag at an Estate Sale, but whoever was running it did not know much about it.

Can anyone say anything about it? It is a simple tote, the material seems to be a thick fabric.

Thanks!

dropbox.com/s/o825nqv54hrsx1q/Burberry1.jpg?dl=0

dropbox.com/s/o825nqv54hrsx1q/IMG_3315.jpg?dl=0

dropbox.com/s/mb7mudsbaqa8vq4/IMG_3316.JPG?dl=0


Thanks!!!


----------



## mama13drama99

mama13drama99 said:


> Hello, this is my first post in the Burberry sub forum, I've never been here before.  But some boots that I saw on Pintrest caught my eye so much so that I must find out about them.  Can anyone please tell me the how much, sku or style numbers, and where I can find them?  TIA!
> 
> View attachment 2840064
> 
> View attachment 2840065




Anyone?


----------



## ashi112211

Does anyone know what bag is this? It's authentic and I searched the internet to find some information but didn't find anything. Also, I never bought an exotic bag before so not sure what kind of skin it is (lizard, snake, iguana, crocodile, alligator etc) and the seller didn't know either.

I'll appreciate if someone can help me with this.

More pics: https://www.flickr.com/photos/46816389@N06/sets/72157649991458636/

Thanks so much


----------



## AmyPodd

Hi all,

I hope you can help me identify something - I am liquidating and estate of really high end men's clothing and accessories and do not have a ton of experience with Burberry.  I have 2 bifold wallets in the horseferry check but I believe they are older pieces as they have a round leather embossed logo.  I have attached a few photos.  Is this something from a while back, something they do not make anymore?  Also - they are new and have not been use but one was stored poorly and as you can see it has a few dark smudges and I have no idea how to clean it.  Any help you Burberry experts can provide would be fabulous.

Thanks,
Amy


----------



## janisbb

hi expert,i need yr help again
pls help me identify with this coat...thanks

product name:  BURBERRY &#9670; trench coat/s / nylon /BLK
seller id jumblestore
product number jr2320440184862
link:http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/jumblestore/item/jr2320440184862/


----------



## Reeni

Hello all! This scarf has passed the test in the Authenticate This Burberry thread, but I would love to know a little more about it. I didn't know a model like this existed, but I'm no expert. 

I found it in a second hand shop in Tokyo. It measures 15-16cm width and over 200cm length, so it's long and narrow. BURBERRY is embroidered on one end, in the same direction as the length of the scarf, if that makes sense. (If you have any comments on the authenticity they are of course welcome as well.)

Thank you in advance! I would really appreciate any sort of info!


----------



## dlclark

Hi I'm new to TPF so please excuse any errors I may/probably will make. I'm trying to find out what the name of this BB bag is & what you schooled people feel is a fair price to pay for one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## thebaglady2015

I posted this bag in the Authenticate thread and T said it was real, predated serial numbers. So now my question is what is the name/style of it and any idea of a date/year? TIA


----------



## LittleGinnie

Hi everyone, could you please help me identify this Burberry bag, i can't seem to find much about it online, I don't know what it called or what year it was

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## n4m

Please identify this men's shirt,
Thanks


----------



## HB1102

look for the tag to see there is any 7 digits numbers starts with 3


----------



## n4m

Is that in response to me? I dont own the shirt, just saw it on a watch blog and really like the pattern.


----------



## arabianrose

Hi,

Could someone please tell me more about this bag. Name, year etc?
Would appreciate any information on this.
I was told its Burberry Prorsum Lambskin bag, but other than that i'm clueless.

Pictures are not my own, so please let me know if they are ok.

Thank you so much!


----------



## bryansna

I am trying to find this purse for my wife. Has anyone seen the crimson purse in the April issue of Harpers Bazaar in the shop bazaar section in the fabulous at any age. It is on the page for 50s.thanks in advance.


----------



## Pinkpeony23

bryansna said:


> I am trying to find this purse for my wife. Has anyone seen the crimson purse in the April issue of Harpers Bazaar in the shop bazaar section in the fabulous at any age. It is on the page for 50s.thanks in advance.




Have you tried bringing the photo to a Burberry boutique?


----------



## bryansna

Thank you. I did send the picture to a boutique close to us and they stated this bag was a couple of years old. I was hoping to still try and find it.


----------



## Krisg30

Does anyone know what this style of burberry bag is called? I found it and purchased it but don't know much about burberry bags!! I love the look of it but can't find out the style name anywhere .. I posted one pic. It has a zipper top and pleated bottom ..Please help :/


----------



## Mrs O

burberry signature haymarket plaid pleated hobo bag  congratulations, she's gorge


----------



## Krisg30

Yay thank u for your help


----------



## nadju6a

Oh, I've missed this post and asked in completely different post... But anyway, I'm asking for your help in order to identify the bag I own for several years. What is this for a model? 

Thank you in advance for the help!!!

P.s. I have only this picture at the moment, but if needed will make another ones. The bag has detachable shoulder strap, from fabrics with burberry three color stripes...


----------



## nadju6a

Got the chance to upload the additional photos.


----------



## Laurakornelija

Hello, could you please help me if this is real bag?
https://www.vinted.lt/moteriski/rankines-rankines/15539974-burberry-sio-sezono-topas


----------



## krissa

Can anyone help me identify this tote? I found it at Nordstrom Rack today, but with not details other than price. It comes with a detachable wristlet/wallet.

TIA for any info


----------



## reasnableblonde

Anyone recognize this bag at all? It was purchased July 4th or 5th of 2005 in Freeport, Maine at the (now closed) Burberry Outlet. I purchased it myself.


----------



## shan88

krissa said:


> Can anyone help me identify this tote? I found it at Nordstrom Rack today, but with not details other than price. It comes with a detachable wristlet/wallet.
> 
> TIA for any info



Hi looks like a Canterbury Tote


----------



## AnnaFreud

Are both of these bags called the "small Canterbury tote"? One has the leather bottom and a zippered pocket on the inside. The other one has the haymarket print all over but has the detachable pochette/clutch.


----------



## AnnaFreud

AnnaFreud said:


> Are both of these bags called the "small Canterbury tote"? One has the leather bottom and a zippered pocket on the inside. The other one has the haymarket print all over but has the detachable pochette/clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081405
> View attachment 3081406




Sorry, the first one pictured is coated canvas with the detachable pochette and leather straps. The second one is textile/fabric with the leather bottom and just a zippered pocket on the inside. It can be worn like pictured or converted to look more like a tote.


----------



## stingerash

Is this a burberry jacket? 

If so, can anyone tell me which one?

Thank you!


----------



## bbyaddict

Hi 

I was wondering if you could help me identify this bag?


----------



## lesAdrets

bbyaddict said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wondering if you could help me identify this bag?



Hi. That's an Eden http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/handbags/burberry-leather-eden-small-satchel-/70712


----------



## jamesdeansd

Can someone please tell me if this scarf (in the attachment) is an original Burberry Prorsum? I have no idea about this and I can not find that scarf on google.. Thanks!


----------



## suegold

Hi, new here and hope I am doing this in right place! Was given this by family member and do not want. Was going to post on e-bay but have no idea of worth? It looks new or was barely worn by my mother in law.  Thanks for any advice! It has a raccoon collar.


----------



## Chanelcc

Just saw this burberry jacket and I was told it is a runway piece but please could someone tell me which year, the name of this collection and the store price before I buy please? Thanks
	

		
			
		

		
	





Thanks


----------



## gitchen

I recently bought this secondhand Burberry bag, but I can't find it online!

Is this a genuine Burberry bag?
How do you see that?
What is the name of the bag?











Thanks a lot for taking the time to helping me out here.


----------



## Inspiritl

This bag is beautiful


----------



## OohPretty!

Hello, can you authenticate this bag please:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Burberry-Leather-Bag-/262015545481?hash=item3d0157f089&nma=true&si=2ZkdyieVvoJNQEiHhQY%252BfzQ3Iik%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557"]http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Burberry-Leather-Bag-/262015545481?hash=item3d0157f089&nma=true&si=2ZkdyieVvoJNQEiHhQY%252BfzQ3Iik%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

seller is dj.dace
ebay number is 262015545481

Thank you!


----------



## bakeacookie

Can anyone tell me what year this bag is from?


----------



## ashlie

Chanelcc said:


> Just saw this burberry jacket and I was told it is a runway piece but please could someone tell me which year, the name of this collection and the store price before I buy please? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102793
> View attachment 3102794
> 
> 
> Thanks



I'm not sure if anyone got back to you but you can tell by the tag. HTH!!


----------



## VernisCerise

Hello everyone! Please move the thread if I posted in the wrong section.
Several years ago I tried a Burberry trench coat in stone color with tortoise shell buttons, classic cut, slightly elongated with removable lining. Now I'm trying to find the same style and it is not available. The closest I see is the Kensington, but the buttons are black. Is there name for the one I tried or was it seasonal?
Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## Richardsond

Can some please authenticate this BURBERRY trench for me? 

2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions: 

Format to use for an auction item:

Item Name: BURBERRY LONDON ANKA trench coat in baby blue size 8R
Item Number: 371468584723
Seller ID: ltc_988
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/371468584723


----------



## azvaultgirl

I'm a freak and I kept this ad from about 5-6 years ago. I couldn't find the bag anywhere when the ad came out, then I kind of forgot about it for awhile, and now of course I still can't find it. Help please!!


----------



## rafikguiga96

Hi, I got this bag as a present and I can't figure out its model. 
Can anyone help me? 
Tried everything.
Thank you!


----------



## jensen

could anyone tell me more about this Thomas Burberry bag? year?leathertype?anything you knowThanx a lot in advance


----------



## ssevdee

Hi,

Someone please help me identify this bag. I remember it in 2013 or 2014 collection but I couldn't find it on internet.


----------



## louisvuitton411

i love burberry, very classy! nice bag


----------



## VictoriaBonnet

Hello guys, i need this jacket identified. I've been looking everywhere and couldn't find the exact one's name and price. Please help. 

Click:     http://s1308.photobucket.com/user/VictoriaBonnet/library/Burberry Jacket?sort=3&page=1


----------



## terite

VictoriaBonnet said:


> Hello guys, i need this jacket identified. I've been looking everywhere and couldn't find the exact one's name and price. Please help.
> 
> Click:     http://s1308.photobucket.com/user/VictoriaBonnet/library/Burberry Jacket?sort=3&page=1



I can tell you that it is an authentic men's jacket - vintage - as in about 15 years old. Might not have a "name" in those days.

t


----------



## VictoriaBonnet

terite said:


> I can tell you that it is an authentic men's jacket - vintage - as in about 15 years old. Might not have a "name" in those days.
> 
> t



You're really an expert. Thank you so much!


----------



## Eli Lopez

Hi guys I recently bought a Burberry scarf from the thrift store and I was wondering if you guys could help me authenticate it?


----------



## Eli Lopez

<a href="http://s135.photobucket.com/user/frankysbaby/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q138/frankysbaby/Mobile%20Uploads/image.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo image.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Eli Lopez




----------



## Eli Lopez




----------



## Eli Lopez

Hi guys, I been going crazy trying to identify this tag. I'm actually very anxious. I bought this scarf at a thrift store for $67. They usually sell designer brands that people donate. I have been wanting a scarf for some time now but I want to know if it's authentic or not. I been looking up "Real vs. Fake" Burberry scarves. Some say the dark blue tag like the one I have is fake and some say it's real therefore I don't really have a straight forward answer. Does the tag have to be a specific color? Or do they change it up? Please help me authenticate this scarf.


----------



## Eli Lopez




----------



## Eli Lopez




----------



## freepockets

I am no authenticator but this looks fake to me.


----------



## marieita

Hi, could someone help me to identify this burberry handbag? I will like to know the style name, the year And the retail price. Thanks!


----------



## jackie6

It is fake as the logo and tag are not real to me.


----------



## arabianrose

Hi

Can someone please identify this bag for me?

Thank you!


----------



## DJSirena

I saw this on Continuum a while back. I think it was season 2. Rachel tweeted to me that it was a Burberry coat, but she didn't know anything beyond that. This is about the best pic I could find of it. 

http://canadagraphs.weebly.com/uploads/2/2/3/9/2239898/1993735.jpg?335


----------



## alanahbanana86

Could someone kindly identify this bag for me? 
Thanks!


----------



## trueeman

Hello, could you help me, I want to know the name of the model, or at least a year.
cs631828.vk.me/v631828763/1ab50/Jq4flxUwnPU.jpg
cs631828.vk.me/v631828763/1aba0/BY9liKjm-BE.jpg
cs631828.vk.me/v631828763/1ab82/n8pSx1ejIKc.jpg
cs631828.vk.me/v631828763/1ab8c/yibmYYyWm-k.jpg
cs631828.vk.me/v631828763/1ab78/o4eddZYatUg.jpg
cs631828.vk.me/v631828763/1ab6e/0AMD7HG-kaE.jpg
cs631828.vk.me/v631828763/1abb4/zEabjph2YHA.jpg


----------



## bagfashion

Can anyone id this bag for me too? I think it's a Mulberry Alexa but I'm not certain ....


----------



## Louliu71

bagfashion said:


> Can anyone id this bag for me too? I think it's a Mulberry Alexa but I'm not certain ....




Welcome, you need to post on the link below, remember to follow the instructions on page 1

It's meant to be a mulberry, but I'm not an authenticator so best get their opinion 

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-901871.html


----------



## bagfashion

Thanks for that info


----------



## alexandra120189

Has anyone ever seen this bag? I've tried looking for this bag online but cant find anything


----------



## ellisb

Eli Lopez said:


>




Eli, this scarf is fake. It can be identified as a fake as the R doesn't have the 'rat tail' in which all Burberry logos have. Below is the 'rat tail' in the Burberry logo.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

This is my Burberry. I bought it in London. I can't remember the name of it. Anybody know? I just bought it a year and a half ago in late November/early December.

Thank you!


----------



## Peach08

Hi ladies, need some of your expertise

looking to identify the name of this burberry bag!

thx in advance


----------



## engy .essam

Please is this one authentic. I donot know and quiets puzzled.


----------



## terite

engy .essam said:


> Please is this one authentic. I donot know and quiets puzzled.




Maybe go to Authenticate this Burberry thread - with more photos
t


----------



## ipsum

Does someone know what's the model name of this beautiful wallet:


----------



## ipsum

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3323749
> 
> 
> This is my Burberry. I bought it in London. I can't remember the name of it. Anybody know? I just bought it a year and a half ago in late November/early December.
> 
> Thank you!



I'm sorry but it looks fake to me. Never seen Burberry using this kind of logo plate. Maybe you can ask second opinion here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/burberry/authenticate-this-burberry-please-read-the-rules-and-852049.html


----------



## orejitagirl

Hi can anyone tell me what collection this Burberry is from or the name of it? Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ipsum

orejitagirl said:


> Hi can anyone tell me what collection this Burberry is from or the name of it? Any help is appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349634
> View attachment 3349635


This looks fake to me as well. I have never seen this check by Burberry. Maybe you can ask second opinion here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/burberry/...nd-852049.html


----------



## terite

ipsum said:


> I'm sorry but it looks fake to me. Never seen Burberry using this kind of logo plate. Maybe you can ask second opinion here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/burberry/authenticate-this-burberry-please-read-the-rules-and-852049.html




I have seen that logo plate before - don't panic.
t


----------



## terite

ipsum said:


> This looks fake to me as well. I have never seen this check by Burberry. Maybe you can ask second opinion here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/burberry/...nd-852049.html



I remember some crazy bags like this  - send photos of the interior and tags to Authenticate this burberry if you want more help
t


----------



## terite

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3323749
> 
> 
> This is my Burberry. I bought it in London. I can't remember the name of it. Anybody know? I just bought it a year and a half ago in late November/early December.
> 
> Thank you!




I don't recall the model name - but it will have Housecheck and Bridle in the title


----------



## terite

orejitagirl said:


> Hi can anyone tell me what collection this Burberry is from or the name of it? Any help is appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> 
> If you send a photo of the front and back of the tags inside I might be able to tell you what year it was made.
> t


----------



## ipsum

Peach08 said:


> Hi ladies, need some of your expertise
> 
> looking to identify the name of this burberry bag!
> 
> thx in advance


smoked check hobo

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/3217009?pathAlias=burberry-smoked-check-hobo


----------



## ipsum

alanahbanana86 said:


> Could someone kindly identify this bag for me?
> Thanks!
> View attachment 3222127
> View attachment 3222128


Golderton Bridle Tote                                                      
https://www.lyst.ca/bags/burberry-golderton-bridle-tote-chocolate/


----------



## daygolove

Can anybody tell me the name of this purse


----------



## Emilyfields

Maybe search similar ones


----------



## Lissay

Hello
I'm need help identifying this Burberry bag. I'm sure it was part of a men's collection but I can't find any info. I can't even really find anything that very close. Any bags that are even slightly similar are not as large and don't have as much leather. It is about 12.5" x 14.5".


----------



## ElenaKr

Hello! I would like to buy Burberry bag. I can't find by product name and number. Maby it is replica?


----------



## fujikomm

Good day! Please help me identify this vintage bag from my Mom. Thank you so much!


----------



## likeafeather77

Hi, does anyone know the name of this bag and what year it's from? The only thing the tag says is "oxblood" and retail $1590. I tried searching online, but didn't find anything. Thank you in advance!


----------



## sarahly425

Hi y'all!
I was wondering if someone can help me decipher if this wallet is real or fake. I've tried looking it up and found nothing. All I know is on the outside and inside zipper its the brand YKK and the outside zipper has the Burberry name on both sides. Thanks!


----------



## Osadchaya

Hi! Can anyone tell me the name of this one?


----------



## Toby93

Is anyone able to identify this purse?  It has attachments for a shoulder strap.  Thank you


----------



## ipsum

Osadchaya said:


> Hi! Can anyone tell me the name of this one?


Sorry to let you know that your bag is fake.


----------



## terite

sarahly425 said:


> Hi y'all!
> I was wondering if someone can help me decipher if this wallet is real or fake. I've tried looking it up and found nothing. All I know is on the outside and inside zipper its the brand YKK and the outside zipper has the Burberry name on both sides. Thanks!
> View attachment 3394682
> View attachment 3394683
> View attachment 3394684
> View attachment 3394685
> View attachment 3394686



Genuine haymarket check wallet.
t


----------



## terite

Osadchaya said:


> Hi! Can anyone tell me the name of this one?


Yes, she is correct - this is a fake.
t


----------



## Peach08

Hi does anyone know the name of this bag!


----------



## ipsum

Peach08 said:


> Hi does anyone know the name of this bag!
> View attachment 3560765


Brooke


----------



## Peach08

ipsum said:


> Brooke



Thank you


----------



## jinji

Hi there,
Can anyone help me identify the name of this style of jacket, and when it came out? And any feedback on the fit.  Thanks in advance


----------



## terite

jinji said:


> Hi there,
> Can anyone help me identify the name of this style of jacket, and when it came out? And any feedback on the fit.  Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3592528
> View attachment 3592529


It looks like it could be a swing jacket.
t


----------



## jinji

Thanks, T!


----------



## nefertiri

I found a girl on a site in Croatia (where I live), selling Burberry jeans.
It's an older piece, but looks so pretty.
I don't know if it's authentic, so I was wondering if anyone could help.
These are pics she sent me:


----------



## fairynanook

I am selling this lovely for a friend, but she had no idea on the style. It's about 14" wide, so rather large.


----------



## Poochie231080

Can anyone identify the name, season, or original price of this bag? Thank you!


----------



## Poochie231080

Additional pics


----------



## amandasf

I swear I saw this bag, or maybe I dreamed it, but I can not find it anywhere.  Maybe y'all can help me?

It is large and black (probably leather) hobo style, similar style to an LV Artsy with one handle but fits over the shoulder.  It had the Burberry print on the sides, probably in canvas.

Any ideas?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

amandasf said:


> I swear I saw this bag, or maybe I dreamed it, but I can not find it anywhere.  Maybe y'all can help me?
> 
> It is large and black (probably leather) hobo style, similar style to an LV Artsy with one handle but fits over the shoulder.  It had the Burberry print on the sides, probably in canvas.
> 
> Any ideas?



Hi. I located a bag With 2 handles. 
Burberry Canterbury.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I also found this beauty.


----------



## amandasf

Thanks! Neither are it... def had one big strap with not a big drop and was more trapeze shape. Maybe it was a fake!!


----------



## ricelittle




----------



## Peach08

Hi
Anyone know the name of this bag? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## LV.NYC

Is it the Maidstone? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I have the bridle in black/ Canterbury in russet/Maidstone in black. All very similar but heavy. Carries a lot!


----------



## dingdong79

Does anyone know the name and season this is from? And possibly what the retail price was.

TIA!


----------



## Peach08

Hi
Does anyone know the name of this wallet


----------



## terite

Peach08 said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know the name of this wallet
> View attachment 3705654


It's a fake one, sorry
t


----------



## Peach08

terite said:


> It's a fake one, sorry
> t



Thank you for your quick reply Terite!


----------



## terite

Peach08 said:


> Thank you for your quick reply Terite!


You are welcome - hope you can return it
t


----------



## Peach08

terite said:


> You are welcome - hope you can return it
> t



Luckily I had not as of yet purchased it!


----------



## JGillham

Bought this purse from the thrift store and curious if it is real or not. Have done lots of research on it and to me it looks like an authentic Burberry Ashby bag, but can't be certain. Looking for any feedback. Thank you!

View media item 2856
View media item 2855
View media item 2854
View media item 2853


----------



## terite

JGillham said:


> Bought this purse from the thrift store and curious if it is real or not. Have done lots of research on it and to me it looks like an authentic Burberry Ashby bag, but can't be certain. Looking for any feedback. Thank you!
> 
> View media item 2856
> View media item 2855
> View media item 2854
> View media item 2853


Your photos do not show up
t


----------



## Ha Bui

Hi friends,
Could someone help me to identify the name of this Burberry bag?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bag-/1826...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thanks with loves


----------



## Stenberg76

I hope can help me to identify my Burberry Bag and if it's Authentic. Maybe, it's RARE?? I purchased online for $23, and the material and quality is amazing. I'm unable to tell what style my BURBERRY is, and I can't find another like it. I've searched hours trying to find this Burberry and have gotten nowhere. Could anyone help me, please? I would appreciate your time and hope you might consider helping me find out what style and if it's a possible fake. If I'm on the wrong page, please let me know? Lol. Thank you


----------



## terite

Stenberg76 said:


> I hope can help me to identify my Burberry Bag and if it's Authentic. Maybe, it's RARE?? I purchased online for $23, and the material and quality is amazing. I'm unable to tell what style my BURBERRY is, and I can't find another like it. I've searched hours trying to find this Burberry and have gotten nowhere. Could anyone help me, please? I would appreciate your time and hope you might consider helping me find out what style and if it's a possible fake. If I'm on the wrong page, please let me know? Lol. Thank you
> View attachment 3761790
> View attachment 3761792
> View attachment 3761794
> View attachment 3761795
> View attachment 3761796


Sorry - that one is a fake.
t


----------



## LuxeDeb

Stenberg76 said:


> I hope can help me to identify my Burberry Bag and if it's Authentic. Maybe, it's RARE?? I purchased online for $23, and the material and quality is amazing. I'm unable to tell what style my BURBERRY is, and I can't find another like it. I've searched hours trying to find this Burberry and have gotten nowhere. Could anyone help me, please? I would appreciate your time and hope you might consider helping me find out what style and if it's a possible fake. If I'm on the wrong page, please let me know? Lol. Thank you
> View attachment 3761790
> View attachment 3761792
> View attachment 3761794
> View attachment 3761795
> View attachment 3761796





terite said:


> Sorry - that one is a fake.
> t



It looks like the name is even misspelled on the outside of the bag.


----------



## Stenberg76

terite said:


> Sorry - that one is a fake.
> t


Thank you


----------



## Stenberg76

LuxeDeb said:


> It looks like the name is even misspelled on the outside of the bag.


You're right. Thank you.


----------



## Stenberg76

LuxeDeb said:


> It looks like the name is even misspelled on the outside of the bag.


The missing "R" is under the hem of the fold, but thanks again for your help


----------



## andreahosar

Hi,  have this Burberry Prorsum in lizard from long ago but I do not remember the year, or the name or anything like that.  I have a feeling it´s from the same season as the Margaret, because it appears to feature the same gauge/style of chain. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jjuli2

Hi, does anyone know anything about this bag. I got it from a swap with my friend but would like to know more about it. Thanks x


----------



## Mousey231

Good afternoon! I am hoping someone can help ID the style/number/name of this bag. I saw it in an online auction, and am interested in learning about the style.  Thank you!


----------



## turfnsurf

Recently purchased this Blue Lable without doing any prior research (which is unusual for me). Do these little (8.5”x5”x1.75”) bags have an official name/category/description? Anyone able to tell the approximate date it’s from? Original retail price?
Embarrassingly all I know is that it was made in Japan. Thanks for any insight...


----------



## Gracie123

Hey everyone!

So I bought this coat on Ebay a while ago, and got it authenticated by purseforums very own terite! (thank you), however, I'm still in a pickle about it's origins. I was wondering if anyone could shed some light on when/where this coat is from? Thanks in advance to any pointers!

Smiles,
Grace


----------



## archengsculp

Will be best to take it into store. A good manager will be able to let you know exactly!


----------



## Gracie123

archengsculp said:


> Will be best to take it into store. A good manager will be able to let you know exactly!



I will do that, thank you so much!


----------



## Mochibunnyy

I need help with the name of this particular wool coat. On the google site, it's called "Burberry Red Pleat Detail Wool Cashmere Trench Coat." Because the name is so vague, I'm having trouble finding any more info on this specific style. I was hoping it's actually called something, like how the trenches are named Sandringham, Kensington, etc. I can't find it anymore on the Burberry site either. Does anyone here know?!


----------



## Paulette18

Mochibunnyy said:


> I need help with the name of this particular wool coat. On the google site, it's called "Burberry Red Pleat Detail Wool Cashmere Trench Coat." Because the name is so vague, I'm having trouble finding any more info on this specific style. I was hoping it's actually called something, like how the trenches are named Sandringham, Kensington, etc. I can't find it anymore on the Burberry site either. Does anyone here know?!


----------



## Paulette18

I "believe" it is the Burberry London Fellingfield Wool-Cashmere Trench Coat, which retailed for $1795, but does not seem to be available any longer.  Here is the description I found "Defined by its sumptuous red hue and pleated skirt, the Burberry Brit Fellingfield trench coat is a must-have addition to your outerwear wardrobe. Made from Italian-woven wool and cashmere, the slim, panelled design features a waist-defining belt and concealed button fastenings for a seamless finish."


----------



## Mochibunnyy

Paulette18 said:


> I "believe" it is the Burberry London Fellingfield Wool-Cashmere Trench Coat, which retailed for $1795, but does not seem to be available any longer.  Here is the description I found "Defined by its sumptuous red hue and pleated skirt, the Burberry Brit Fellingfield trench coat is a must-have addition to your outerwear wardrobe. Made from Italian-woven wool and cashmere, the slim, panelled design features a waist-defining belt and concealed button fastenings for a seamless finish."



Thank you so much, you're amazing!! Yes, I was expecting it to be discontinued anyway. I just wanted to know the name in case I can find it second handed on a preloved site  Thanks again!!


----------



## Emilys85

Hi everyone,

Could you help ID this bag? I was thinking it’s the medium Maidstone, but it doesn’t have the canvas panels. Did Burberry make a Maidstone that had an all leather exterior? Thanks


----------



## valiumtine

Hello everyone! 

I hope you can help - my sister was gifted this unique Burburry Prorsum 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 bag. I've tried Googling everything but nothing has popped up! 

Does anybody have any details like model name, year, rrp etc? Hope to hear from you!  X


----------



## missholly1212

Hi, could someone tell me the name of this bag please.




TIA


----------



## aunt_sweden

Hello!
anyone who knows the name on this bag?
I have tried google it, but no luck.
Thank´s in advance


----------



## ipsum

missholly1212 said:


> Hi, could someone tell me the name of this bag please.


Small Grainy Leather and House Check Tote Bag
https://uk.burberry.com/small-grainy-leatherhouse-check-tote-bag-p40611721


----------



## missholly1212

ipsum said:


> Small Grainy Leather and House Check Tote Bag
> https://uk.burberry.com/small-grainy-leatherhouse-check-tote-bag-p40611721



Thank you ipsum[emoji4]


----------



## Kaitlynn Critchfield

someone is selling this vintage Burberrys, I thought it was cool but I have no idea what it is, what it was intended to hold etc. can anyone give me more information on it?


----------



## bishi

Can anyone please help me identify this handbag? Is it fake? (feels like real leather etc)


----------



## Jenny312

Does anyone know the name of this bag?


----------



## Jenny312

, would appreciate if I could find the name for it.


----------



## Jenny312

Anyone?


----------



## clareSV

Hello,  I was wondering if I can get help with the age of this coat? It's not the usual pattern for the lining I've seen online.   I am just curious how "old" this is.


----------



## tuna lala

Emilys85 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Could you help ID this bag? I was thinking it’s the medium Maidstone, but it doesn’t have the canvas panels. Did Burberry make a Maidstone that had an all leather exterior? Thanks



Yes they did, same name but different price.


----------



## Lelopezrn

New to this website. Any knowledge About this purse would be appreciated.


----------



## Lelopezrn

Lelopezrn said:


> New to this website. Any knowledge About this purse would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4284337
> View attachment 4284338


----------



## bematthe

Anyone know what the style name of this one might be?


----------



## bematthe

audreyspency said:


> I've never seen that before... where did you buy it?


My aunt bought it at Von Maur in Omaha. I have no idea how long ago, but researching what style name it might be, I haven't come across anything that even looks all that similar. She doesn't usually save tags/paperwork or anything like that, so we don't even have that to reference.


----------



## terite

This one is fake - sorry. (The nova check one with the metal badge on the front/black interior/thin black handles)
t


----------



## lovebags63

hi There ! I like this Burberry bag but can't figure out what kind of name
or year. Thanks!


----------



## Cerise.peck

Hello lovelies!! Long time TPF’er but been out of the game for a decade!!! I am searching high and low for what I believe to be a Burberry satchel. Anyone know what bag this is?


----------



## Sunny2992

Wife wants me to buy this for her. Tried looking online but couldn’t find it. Any help will be much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## terite

Sunny2992 said:


> Wife wants me to buy this for her. Tried looking online but couldn’t find it. Any help will be much appreciated.
> Thanks


Looks like a fake one - go to Authenticate this Burberry if you want. Pass on that one.
t


----------



## Cerise.peck

Cerise.peck said:


> Hello lovelies!! Long time TPF’er but been out of the game for a decade!!! I am searching high and low for what I believe to be a Burberry satchel. Anyone know what bag this is?




Anyone? ‍♀️


----------



## terite

Cerise.peck said:


> Hello lovelies!! Long time TPF’er but been out of the game for a decade!!! I am searching high and low for what I believe to be a Burberry satchel. Anyone know what bag this is?


Burberry Alchester 
t


----------



## Wella A

Hi! Just bought this bag. Seller claims aunthentic and looks like it. But I wonder what’s the name of the bag. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## ivsintvr

Hi,

Could someone please tell me more about this bag. Name, year etc?
Would appreciate any information on this.
I was told its Burberry Prorsum Lambskin bag, but other than that i'm clueless.

Pictures are not my own, so please let me know if they are ok.


----------



## terite

ivsintvr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone please tell me more about this bag. Name, year etc?
> Would appreciate any information on this.
> I was told its Burberry Prorsum Lambskin bag, but other than that i'm clueless.
> 
> Pictures are not my own, so please let me know if they are ok.


Burberry Lace leather Avondale
I think
(carrier bag looks wrong)
t
Nutmeg


----------



## quietparisienne

I wonder if anyone can tell me what this bag is. 

It's my first designer bag and I remember my mother getting it for me at Heathrow Duty Free. She got herself a large bag and also this little mini bag (it just fits a Kindle but you can't button it up). She gave me the mini bag and said it's for special occasions, I must keep it in the dustbag and be careful with it. I was 14 and didn't use it for 2 years until my prom. That was 20 years ago and I'm still using it as my special bag. I took it to the theatre last week and wondered about it. I haven't really seen anyone else with this bag or with this dark blue Burberry plaid.


----------



## terite

quietparisienne said:


> I wonder if anyone can tell me what this bag is.
> 
> It's my first designer bag and I remember my mother getting it for me at Heathrow Duty Free. She got herself a large bag and also this little mini bag (it just fits a Kindle but you can't button it up). She gave me the mini bag and said it's for special occasions, I must keep it in the dustbag and be careful with it. I was 14 and didn't use it for 2 years until my prom. That was 20 years ago and I'm still using it as my special bag. I took it to the theatre last week and wondered about it. I haven't really seen anyone else with this bag or with this dark blue Burberry plaid.



I have one with this fabric also - I think there was brown and navy. It has an unusual feel to it - it isn't canvas. I have no idea what it is called though.
I will try to find mine.
t


----------



## quietparisienne

Ah I always thought it was canvas, or some kind of coated cloth. 



terite said:


> I have one with this fabric also - I think there was brown and navy. It has an unusual feel to it - it isn't canvas. I have no idea what it is called though.
> I will try to find mine.
> t


----------



## yorkie3899

Hi! I recently purchased this second hand, and it's very worn and in a bad shape. Anyway, I could not find any information on google. The only kind of label it has is inside with burberrys logo and made in england tag. Any help would be appreicated!


----------



## sohailafzal

its pretty awesome, how much you have paid for this?


----------



## westernira

Nice beg. Amazing.I like it. From where, you bought it.


----------



## mari_kk11

Hello! I was wondering if anyone can help me with the name of this purse, I'm trying to list all my collections and as it was bought way back I can't remember and online search didn't help!  This one is a long strap cross body bought circa 2006. Thanks!


----------



## Jayren

I recently buy a burberry bag can anyone identify it, name of the design thank you


----------



## Jayren

Please help me to identify this bag i recently buy a secondhan burberry bag but i dont know the design name and i also need to autenticate it thanks


----------



## terite

Jayren said:


> I recently buy a burberry bag can anyone identify it, name of the design thank you


It looks like it would be a type of a manor bag - you can send photos to Authenticate This Burberry to make sure it is a genuine one.
t


----------



## Jayren

terite said:


> It looks like it would be a type of a manor bag - you can send photos to Authenticate This Burberry to make sure it is a genuine one.
> t





terite said:


> It looks like it would be a type of a manor bag - you can send photos to Authenticate This Burberry to make sure it is a genuine one.
> t


Thanks for the help


----------



## terite

Jayren said:


> Thanks for the help


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Duchesse9592

First post....  I hope I’m in the right place!  I’m trying to identify this bag that was recently gifted to me.  I wrote to Burberry, and they were able to give me very little information, but did say it was about 10 years old, and is a Prorsum piece.  This is my only Burberry, and I don’t even know what that means. I’d love to know it’s original retail value, and any other details. Thank you.


----------



## shontem

I thrifted this bag today and the sales lady swore that it is authentic but I can’t find the style anywhere online.


----------



## Mcandy

Hi I wonder what is this called and when was this first introduced. Is it an outlet bag? Thanks


----------



## Mcandy

Also


Mcandy said:


> Hi I wonder what is this called and when was this first introduced. Is it an outlet bag? Thanks


 how much was it before?


----------



## terite

Mcandy said:


> Also
> 
> how much was it before?


As far as I know, there are no "outlet" bags for Burberry - outlets sell left over items on sale - let me know if where you live this is different.
Super nova check bag made in China
t


----------



## Mcandy

terite said:


> As far as I know, there are no "outlet" bags for Burberry - outlets sell left over items on sale - let me know if where you live this is different.
> Super nova check bag made in China
> t



Thanks. ive been googling for this style and all I saw was a white version of this one. I bought this from goodwill for 50 cad and looks amazing


----------



## gemj83

Hi,
I am new to Burberry having purchased a Sandringham coat recently. I purchased an 8, however I really could do with a 10.
I found this prorsum piece, and I was wondering if anyone knew the name so that I may identify it.
This coat is a 10, but I think it maybe too big for me as I'm aware that Sandringham is a tailored fit. 
Hopefully if I can ID it, then I maybe able to work out if it will be my size.
Also would anyone know the retail price originally?

Thank you so much in advance ❤️

size


----------



## jaskg144

terite said:


> As far as I know, there are no "outlet" bags for Burberry - outlets sell left over items on sale - let me know if where you live this is different.
> Super nova check bag made in China
> t



Burberry do make outlet only items, such as coats, bags and SLGs especially for sale at the outlets as well as selling old season at the outlet. This could either be one of those, or just an older style from a store.


----------



## onesmallchimera

I bought this bag at the Burberry outlet mall in 2009. I actually never learned it’s name. I need to either get it repaired or sell it.


----------



## equalizt

Can someone help me to identify this Burberry bag, thanks in advance


----------



## Knan74

Looking to see if anyone knows the style name on this? Purchased yesterday on The Real Real and I can’t find anything like it on the  internet. Not tech savvy, lol, so I don’t know how to share the link, but it has a solid brown lining


----------



## Allfordogs




----------



## Marilla

Can anyone name this one? It’s a large bag and VERY heavy! Thanks


----------



## marytells

Hi! New here.
Bought in Hong Kong store around 2008-2010. Totally looks like LV Alma, comes with a lock and a shoulder strap. Planning on selling it, so would appreciate if anyone knows the official name, period when Burberry was producing this bag or a retail price.


----------



## terite

marytells said:


> Hi! New here.
> Bought in Hong Kong store around 2008-2010. Totally looks like LV Alma, comes with a lock and a shoulder strap. Planning on selling it, so would appreciate if anyone knows the official name, period when Burberry was producing this bag or a retail price.


Let's see the tag inside.
t


----------



## missholly1212

Hi, can anyone tell me the name of this Burberry bag please


----------



## KindLuxury

Can someone identify this Burberry handbag for me please? Sorry, I don’t know how to just attach the photo. 
https://www.kindluxury.org/product-page/burberry-handbag


----------



## ElkRiverTrading

Greetings, please be so kind to help me identify this Burberry handbag for me please:
I purchased this directly from Japan, so it may not have been available in the USA market.




















Thank you for any help you can provide.


----------



## W4yn3

Hello Good Day! I can’t Identify my Burberry Wallet that i Received as a Gift, Can someone help me with this. Thank you in advance


----------



## terite

W4yn3 said:


> Hello Good Day! I can’t Identify my Burberry Wallet that i Received as a Gift, Can someone help me with this. Thank you in advance


Sorry - it is a fake one. When you see the knights stamped on like that - sortof like gold paint - that is a dead giveaway. 
Hope you can return it.
t


----------



## Mordred

Any Burberry scarf enthusiast know what scarf this is?


----------



## dtuu

Hello! Can anyone help me identify the style name of these two Burberry bags that got handed down to me? Thanks so much.


----------



## Maed

Hello everyone! 

Would anyone be able to identify this bag carried by Cara Delevingne around ~2012-2013?


----------



## naina.j

Hi, can anyone identify the style name of this purse? It was purchased 6-7 years ago from a boutique  in Vegas and all my mom has for it is the care card!


----------



## IntheOcean

Maed said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Would anyone be able to identify this bag carried by Cara Delevingne around ~2012-2013?


Don't know if this is still relevant, but it's a Burberry Nevinson bag. Came in lots of different materials and colors. I have a Kirley, which is very similar to Nevinson, and it's a great bag.


----------



## dunkindots

It’s a vintage I think? It was purchased around 20 years ago and this bag got passed down to me, I can’t seem to find any info online


----------



## Maed

IntheOcean said:


> Don't know if this is still relevant, but it's a Burberry Nevinson bag. Came in lots of different materials and colors. I have a Kirley, which is very similar to Nevinson, and it's a great bag.



Thank you so much! 

Do you know what season and collection it was released in? Just out of curiosity. I don't remember seeing it on sale on the Burberry website years ago and I only started seeing it from celebrity photos.


----------



## IntheOcean

Maed said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Do you know what season and collection it was released in? Just out of curiosity. I don't remember seeing it on sale on the Burberry website years ago and I only started seeing it from celebrity photos.


Unfortunately, I don't. But you can check out their archived website here on the Web Archive: http://web.archive.org/web/*/burberry.com. I found my bag on there when I purchased it and, just like you, was curious to know when it was made and how much it retailed for. 2012-2013 sounds about right, yes.


----------



## Maed

IntheOcean said:


> Unfortunately, I don't. But you can check out their archived website here on the Web Archive: http://web.archive.org/web/*/burberry.com. I found my bag on there when I purchased it and, just like you, was curious to know when it was made and how much it retailed for. 2012-2013 sounds about right, yes.



I actually love stalking the old Burberry website with the web archive  I miss Burberry's old designs so bad. It's not the same anymore. 

Anyway, thank you so much for your help!


----------



## IntheOcean

Maed said:


> I actually love stalking the old Burberry website with the web archive  I miss Burberry's old designs so bad. It's not the same anymore.
> 
> Anyway, thank you so much for your help!


You're welcome!  I'm a fairly new lover of Burberry (got my first bag this February), but I agree... I prefer the older styles in general, and Burberry is not an exception.


----------



## velvetchai

Hi ladies,

So back in 2013 I bought my first designer bag at a local consignment store in Toronto. I enjoyed wearing it, and now I'd like to sell it. Problem is, I can't find any info on this bag online, and now I'm beginning to suspect I unknowingly bought a fake nonexistent model.

Photographs here, would appreciate any and all feedback. There is no code or anything (I was really young and naive, I assumed I would be purchasing a real bag since the consignment store gave assurances they authenticate everything before it hits the floor).

Thanks so much!


----------



## Charmediamsure

Can anyone identify this Burberry for me? I just bought it on Poshmark and I’m trying to figure out approximately how much it’s worth and when it was made. I’m a total noob to Burberry so I’m pretty clueless.


----------



## bethr202

Hi, does anyone know which trench coat this is? TIA!


----------



## Koke

velvetchai said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> So back in 2013 I bought my first designer bag at a local consignment store in Toronto. I enjoyed wearing it, and now I'd like to sell it. Problem is, I can't find any info on this bag online, and now I'm beginning to suspect I unknowingly bought a fake nonexistent model.
> 
> Photographs here, would appreciate any and all feedback. There is no code or anything (I was really young and naive, I assumed I would be purchasing a real bag since the consignment store gave assurances they authenticate everything before it hits the floor).
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 4790367
> View attachment 4790368
> View attachment 4790369
> View attachment 4790370


*BURBERRY
Canvas Mega Check Lowry Tote Brown
	

		
			
		

		
	



*


----------



## Loco4Coco

Anyone know any info. about this backpack? TIA


----------



## zilfi

Hello everyone,
Just bought my first Burberry brit jeans.
Very comfortable, made in italy, lana wool jeans.
I wanted to know the quality of the jeans and when was it sold by Burberry ?
I bought it from a big reseller boutique.

Thank you very much for your help.
Abdulrahman


----------



## Pinkyt67

Hi Ladies!
Does anybody know what this bag is called & around when it was released? Even Google lens couldn’t find it. I searched google for hours no luck and finally found one on eBay. The bag I bought is identical to this one I posted except it’s black accents instead of brown. It’s a very simple bag, there are no tags inside saying where it was made, or model number. The canvas doesn’t feel coated like my LV bags, it seems just like regular canvas, but it’s very nice quality. Thank you


----------



## Dormammu

Hello!
Hope y'all are having a great weekend!
I was wondering if anyone knew what this bag was? Someone is asking if I want it and I want to see if it's authentic but don't want to be too picky and ask for detailed pictures.  so I plan on doing a research once I know what to search. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Surovi879

I have seen it for the first time. How much did it cost?


----------



## giligy

Anyone know which trench (line, length, season) this is? Just bought it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Camicam

Was told my Burberry customer service it was from a collection from the last 5-10 years. I’m wondering if it was possibly one of Christopher Baileys collections? Does anyone recognize this!! Anything helps.
**definitely one detail that stands out to me is the two pockets on the front dont match? One has a flap and the other does not. 


Thank you so much 
Ps- added a picture of my dog for your viewing pleasure


----------



## bettyboouae

Hi everyone 

I have this Burberry, it was authenticated on the other thread.
I’ve been all over the internet and cannot find this particularly bag, I have no idea of year, name of the bag or anything.
Any help greatly appreciated.
Thanks you


----------



## americandreaming

Hello, can anybody identify this bag?  

Many thanks


----------



## terite

americandreaming said:


> Hello, can anybody identify this bag?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> View attachment 5037116


I don't know the name of it - but I have something very similar! 


t


----------



## BurberryBag

Hi everyone. This shoulder bag was bought at a UK airport about 10 years ago. Like numerous the reverse of the tag is marked CNQINCHOQIN and it's a Chinese produced product. But, searching as hard as I can, I can't find another like it online anywhere. 

Can any wise viewer give the style a name or some sort of identification please?


----------



## BringMyBurberry

BurberryBag said:


> Hi everyone. This shoulder bag was bought at a UK airport about 10 years ago. Like numerous the reverse of the tag is marked CNQINCHOQIN and it's a Chinese produced product. But, searching as hard as I can, I can't find another like it online anywhere.
> 
> Can any wise viewer give the style a name or some sort of identification please?


Hello, dear! I looked around and all I could find were references saying it is called "shoulder bag".


----------



## BringMyBurberry

We need Brian Kitson's help on this thread! - Praise be!


----------



## BurberryBag

BringMyBurberry said:


> Hello, dear! I looked around and all I could find were references saying it is called "shoulder bag".


Thanks for trying - I'm selling it for a friend, but kind daft when I have no idea about the style or pattern names. That said, photos pass the buck to the buyer!1


----------



## buyer49er

Hi,

This is my first post so hopefully it’s in the right place! Apologies if it’s not. 

I have a pair of Burberry heels I was given several years ago and I’d love to identify what model they are as I’ve not been able to find any information on them online.

I’ve attached some pictures so hopefully the members of this forum can help me out.

From the research I’ve done they look a very similar design to the SS2010 heels, with a similar heel and platform shape, size and colour, but I can’t find pictures of this particular design anywhere, even having watched the catwalk show end to end. The knotted design also makes me think of the SS2010 heels. Part of me wonders if they were made only for catwalk or were a prototype or something. I have no reason to doubt their authenticity as Burberry shoes - the quality is exceptional.

Does anyone have any information on these, when they were made, what model they are, etc?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Liliuminella

Hi! I came across this crossbody bag by Burberry. It has a bottom snap and what seems to be a "leaf" print on the strap. Is this a vintage bag? Thank you!


----------



## terite

Liliuminella said:


> Hi! I came across this crossbody bag by Burberry. It has a bottom snap and what seems to be a "leaf" print on the strap. Is this a vintage bag? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5082738


send a closer photo of the front stamp and inside stamp
t


----------



## Liliuminella

terite said:


> send a closer photo of the front stamp and inside stamp
> t


Hi! Thanks for your response. Unfortunately, there weren't many pictures. An online thrift store had this one up for sale. I will send more pictures when I get the bag in the mail and post it in the authenticate forum! (Honestly I was just looking for a black leather crossbody bag and I liked the style of this one. I didn't even specifically look for Burberry in the first place haha!) Never had a Burberry bag before. I tried to google it but can't seem to find the style. Also, I have not seen leaf stamps on the straps of other Burberry bags (Based on my google search) but that was also a detail that I liked


----------



## GeoRabbit

Hello,

I recently found this bag, but I am not familiar with this model.
Can someone help me with the name?

Thanks so much for your time.


----------



## Liliuminella

Hi everyone! Anyone recognize this model? I love the bag but seller doesn't respond so I am trying to find it somewhere else if possible. Thank you!


----------



## Liliuminella

I found it thank you


----------



## IntheOcean

Liliuminella said:


> I found it thank you


Hi! Could you share the name? I've been trying to find any info on this bag as I'd never seen it before but nothing.


----------



## Liliuminella

IntheOcean said:


> Hi! Could you share the name? I've been trying to find any info on this bag as I'd never seen it before but nothing.


I have not found a model name for this  I just kept googling terms like " burberry bronze satchel" and "metallic shoulder bag" until I found a few more of these bags in the search gallery


----------



## IntheOcean

Liliuminella said:


> I have not found a model name for this  I just kept googling terms like " burberry bronze satchel" and "metallic shoulder bag" until I found a few more of these bags in the search gallery


Thanks!


----------



## Newbie1895

Hi. Can one of the experts here please help me to identify the style of this Burberry coat? It is from a reputable consignment site, so I’m fairly certain that it is authentic. Unfortunately they do not have very many pictures, and I would like to research the style more before I purchase. Thanks!


----------



## constanzaR

Can someone identify it? The pnly thing ik is that i found it abt 10-8 years ago


----------



## yessupply

prettynperfect said:


> I recently had the honor of buying this gorgeous Burberry bag, but I simply can't find it online!
> I tried to look up the product name and number as (per the tag), and still nothing
> So I thought I'd try posting it up here, where you intelligent ladies can name that bag!
> 
> I've included pictures of the front, back, and a close-up of the front - please tell me if you need more angles!
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking the time out to read my post and helping me out


This is really beautiful. Great.


----------



## inna pietkova

help me please .  does anyone know the name and approximate age of this bag?  thanks in advance


----------



## alsonini

Hello, 
Can somebody help authenticate this scarf? Thanks in advance for your time!


----------



## terite

alsonini said:


> Hello,
> Can somebody help authenticate this scarf? Thanks in advance for your time!


Post in the Authenticate This Burberry - and also send a photo of the entire scarf laid out - a photo of the inside/back of the white tag
t


----------



## jenkom

I was gifted this bag several years ago but just recently found PurseForum. I was hoping someone could tell me the name of this bag and if it’s authentic. I don’t own any other Burberry pieces so this is all new to me. Thank you in advance!


----------



## jenkom

jenkom said:


> I was gifted this bag several years ago but just recently found PurseForum. I was hoping someone could tell me the name of this bag and if it’s authentic. I don’t own any other Burberry pieces so this is all new to me. Thank you in advance!


Please disregard, I was just informed that this is an authentic super Nova smoked check made in China on the authentication thread. Thank you!


----------



## chaoky

Hi, could someone please help identify this coat? 
The closest i could find was the Buckingham, but there are buttons missing on the pockets.


----------



## TinyB

Can someone please help me identify this bag?


----------



## RoyalRanya

Can someone please help me identify when was this bag made ... and what do you think about?
The name of the bag is burberry ruffled lowry crocodile hobo


----------



## Onlineoffers123

Can anyone tell me the price of this classic bag ...


----------



## IntheOcean

RoyalRanya said:


> Can someone please help me identify when was this bag made ... and what do you think about?
> The name of the bag is burberry ruffled lowry crocodile hobo
> 
> View attachment 5158486


Hi! It's from 2009, I believe. There were several different versions. See this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/do-burberry-items-go-on-sale.440955/ You can find info about the bag by using the search function, or google "siteurseblog.com burberry lowry ruffled | ruched". I find this bag very pretty. I almost got one of those in gray but changed my mind, and now I kind of think maybe I shouldn't have?


----------



## IntheOcean

Sorry, no photo, but I've seen this bag some time ago and now I'm trying to find it but to no avail: it's a smaller-size Messenger-type bag, with a flap and two straps on the front and a crossbody strap. The one I saw was in blue leather, and it was woven, a bit like Bottega. Does anyone recognize the bag I'm talking about?


----------



## RoyalRanya

IntheOcean said:


> Hi! It's from 2009, I believe. There were several different versions. See this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/do-burberry-items-go-on-sale.440955/ You can find info about the bag by using the search function, or google "siteurseblog.com burberry lowry ruffled | ruched". I find this bag very pretty. I almost got one of those in gray but changed my mind, and now I kind of think maybe I shouldn't have?



Thanks in the ocean ... its indeed a lovely bag


----------



## Sferics

Hi there,
I know it is not easy to tell but does someone recognize how old this trench may be and perhaps what style it is? The lining is black and white instead of the classic...perhaps this is a lead?


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Does anyone know the style name/series of this bag? Image not mine, from TRR. I saw someone at the vet yesterday carrying a similar one and really curious about the style!  Thanks.


----------



## IntheOcean

poizenisxkandee said:


> Does anyone know the style name/series of this bag? Image not mine, from TRR. I saw someone at the vet yesterday carrying a similar one and really curious about the style!  Thanks.
> View attachment 5257743


This is an Orchard bag  Comes in several sizes and lots of different ways, this one specifically, I believe, is called Check embossed.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

IntheOcean said:


> This is an Orchard bag  Comes in several sizes and lots of different ways, this one specifically, I believe, is called Check embossed.


 
Thanks!


----------



## Evergreen602

Hoping someone can refresh my memory.  Not my photo, but I bought this exact bag style/color at a Burberry boutique in Spring 2005. It's possible it was Spring 2004, but I remember wearing it mostly in 2005.  It was $475 new in the boutique, and the color was called Bluebell.  There were two sizes of this bag style in the store, and this was the smaller of the two.  Would anyone know the name of this bag style, and can you confirm the year?

It may help to know that while mine has the vachetta leather accent, there were other bags in the Bluebell color with white leather accents on display too.  I also seem to remember pale pink check bags in the boutique with them.

Thank you!


----------



## Ammowife64

Does anyone know the name of this Burberry and when it was released ? Thank you so much!


----------



## IntheOcean

Ammowife64 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this Burberry and when it was released ? Thank you so much!


Hi & welcome to the Purse Forum 

I believe this is a Bridle bag, but there were lots of slightly different styles released by that name. From around 2012 or so. Here's one that's almost like the one in the picture, but with the Check fabric: https://theluxurycloset.com/women/burberry-black-house-check-fabric-bridle-whipstitch-tote-p253284 If you have the bag in your possession, you can check inside the zipped pocket and, I believe, there should be a long fabric tag where you might find the year it was made.


----------



## Ammowife64

IntheOcean said:


> Hi & welcome to the Purse Forum
> 
> I believe this is a Bridle bag, but there were lots of slightly different styles released by that name. From around 2012 or so. Here's one that's almost like the one in the picture, but with the Check fabric: https://theluxurycloset.com/women/burberry-black-house-check-fabric-bridle-whipstitch-tote-p253284 If you have the bag in your possession, you can check inside the zipped pocket and, I believe, there should be a long fabric tag where you might find the year it was made.



Thank you so much for responding! I don’t have it at the moment when I get the bag bill check that. It’s a pre owned bag I purchased off a website. I appreciate you answering me


----------



## IntheOcean

Ammowife64 said:


> Thank you so much for responding! I don’t have it at the moment when I get the bag bill check that. It’s a pre owned bag I purchased off a website. I appreciate you answering me


Congrats on your purchase  When you receive the bag, I strongly recommend you get it authenticated here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-burberry.852049 Please read post #1 in the thread I linked to see what kind of photos and info should be included in the post.


----------



## Ammowife64

IntheOcean said:


> Congrats on your purchase  When you receive the bag, I strongly recommend you get it authenticated here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-burberry.852049 Please read post #1 in the thread I linked to see what kind of photos and info should be included in the post.



I absolutely will! I live in Alaska and my only option to buy high end bags is the internet.


----------



## IntheOcean

Ammowife64 said:


> will! I live in Alaska and my only option to buy high end


Greetings from another cold and snowy place - Russia  I prefer to shop online as well, and I'm very thankful this forum exists.


----------



## Ammowife64

IntheOcean said:


> Greetings from another cold and snowy place - Russia  I prefer to shop online as well, and I'm very thankful this forum exists.



ME TOO! I always come here! Its wonderful to know I’m not alone with my handbag addiction!


----------



## IntheOcean

Ammowife64 said:


> ME TOO! I always come here! Its wonderful to know I’m not alone with my handbag addiction!


My addiction definitely gets fed by this forum! Five years ago I had one cheap handbag and one wallet and was perfectly content. Now I don't even want to count them, and I'm currently waiting for another bag to arrive, and I absolutely do _need_ all of them!


----------



## Ammowife64

IntheOcean said:


> My addiction definitely gets fed by this forum! Five years ago I had one cheap handbag and one wallet and was perfectly content. Now I don't even want to count them, and I'm currently waiting for another bag to arrive, and I absolutely do _need_ all of them!


I’m not sure when mine started tbh because as far back as I can remember I’ve loved bags! Mulberry are my absolute favorite. I have every incarnation of the Bayswater. Im new to Burberry I’m really loving all the ones I’ve purchased so far. There’s one in particular I want I think it’s called the Walden but all my research I’m starting to wonder if that one isn’t a replica. Which makes me a little sad. What are your favorites?


----------



## IntheOcean

Ammowife64 said:


> I’m not sure when mine started tbh because as far back as I can remember I’ve loved bags! Mulberry are my absolute favorite. I have every incarnation of the Bayswater. Im new to Burberry I’m really loving all the ones I’ve purchased so far. There’s one in particular I want I think it’s called the Walden but all my research I’m starting to wonder if that one isn’t a replica. Which makes me a little sad. What are your favorites?


My first Burberry was a Kirley, saw it for sale a couple of years ago and couldn't resist: 


Spoiler: pic









Impulse purchase and it instantly made me fall in love with the brand. Still love it and I it's still my favorite by Burberry in my collection. I have a couple more now and just yesterday, I bought another one that I really like, I'll post pictures when I receive it.


----------



## Ammowife64

IntheOcean said:


> My first Burberry was a Kirley, saw it for sale a couple of years ago and couldn't resist:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5295828
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impulse purchase and it instantly made me fall in love with the brand. Still love it and I it's still my favorite by Burberry in my collection. I have a couple more now and just yesterday, I bought another one that I really like, I'll post pictures when I receive it.




oh that’s lovely  I’ve become a super fan of Burberry I just wish I knew as much about them as I do Mulberry!


----------



## bebe52

Hi there

i found a reversible pleated wool skirt at a vintage shop.  unfortunately there’s no label. Wondering if anyone can tell me if it’s from Burberry and how old would it be? 

thanks


----------



## terite

bebe52 said:


> Hi there
> 
> i found a reversible pleated wool skirt at a vintage shop.  unfortunately there’s no label. Wondering if anyone can tell me if it’s from Burberry and how old would it be?
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5298958
> View attachment 5298959
> View attachment 5298960
> View attachment 5298961


Any labels or care tags at all?  What kind of zipper? 
t


----------



## bebe52

terite said:


> Any labels or care tags at all?  What kind of zipper?
> t



 Zipper is YKK brand.  Sorry, there’s no label or care tags.


----------



## terite

It looks like Burberry to me
T


----------



## hillaryhath

Hi everyone! My Mom was gifted this bag in 2011 by my aunt who's a costume designer and ended up not using it for a job in 2010. My Mom gave it to me in 2014 since I preferred large hobos given my job and commute and I LOVED IT.  It was so perfect, I'm still hesitant about selling it even though I haven't used it in 4 or 5 years. But I'm just not into it anymore. idk. But I had done my research and I'd always known is was a Prorsum bag called The Hoxton and it came out in 2009 or 2010.

 I saw bags that were large hobos like mine but they were studded all over. Can anyone help me out with this bag's specs? The leather is incredible and strong amazing shape, the hardware (especially the brand stamp) shows wear. The first picture is of the actual bag and the other two are the bags I have been seeing when I google it. I gotta admit I am quite interested in acquiring one of them now too lol.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## jaskg144

Does anyone know which collections these two Prorsum coats are from? I bought both online today and am dying to know when they were featured.


----------



## jaskg144

jasmynh1 said:


> Does anyone know which collections these two Prorsum coats are from? I bought both online today and am dying to know when they were featured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374696
> View attachment 5374700





jasmynh1 said:


> Does anyone know which collections these two Prorsum coats are from? I bought both online today and am dying to know when they were featured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374696
> View attachment 5374700



Not Prorsum sorry  I believe they are both from the Burberry London collection.


----------



## Rosie99

Can anyone confirm if the Burberry rucksack came in nylon only, or did it also come in canvas / cloth? I really want to pick one up but don't love the feeling of nylon - I see lots of sellers advertising these as cloth or canvas, but the images look quite shiny in some cases so it's hard to tell!


----------



## Monera

Hi, does anyone know what this bag style is called or around what year it came out? Looks like the canterbury tote but with some embellishment. 


			https://product-images.therealreal.com/BUR279727_1_enlarged.jpg


----------



## realposhwife

Does anyone know the difference between these 2 labels?


----------



## jaskg144

Anyone know which Prorsum collection this was? Just bought the belt Cara is wearing here and would love to see the rest of the collection. It’s a python belt with a Perspex bow.


----------



## Monera

jaskg144 said:


> Anyone know which Prorsum collection this was? Just bought the belt Cara is wearing here and would love to see the rest of the collection. It’s a python belt with a Perspex bow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591816
> View attachment 5591817



Spring 2013 



			https://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/spring-2013-ready-to-wear/burberry-prorsum/slideshow/collection


----------



## Roie55

sdAS11 said:


> Wang Qun had to make two flights from China to Ecuador and crossed the heavily fortified border with Mexico to enter the United States. He turned himself in to the police immediately, made it clear that he had been smuggled from Mexico, sought help from the police, and was able to pass immigration screening and immigrate to the United States. At this time you are not thinking, smuggling into the United States so simple, that I also want to try? If you think so, you've been sold. First of all, Wang Qun, a milk tea shop owner who has never been abroad and does not speak English, managed to get to the United States in less than two months and cost less than $20,000. You make the immigration agents look bad. Don't you wonder, he a person who can't speak English, how is so clearly know, the route of smuggling into the United States? Where to do, where to do, which car to take, on which ship, looking for which person, Wang Qun is not like a novice, but like a veteran coach. This is the first part of the puzzle. And this story, and this whole story, deliberately ignores the risks of smuggling people into the United States. If it were so easy to sneak into the United States, hundreds of thousands of struggling refugees would still be stuck at the border with Mexico. Why is it so difficult for them to sneak into the United States when it is so easy for a group of Kings? The answer is simple: Because Wang Qun is Chinese, and Chinese selected by the American media.


Sigh, another word salad. Is there any Burberry on his person?


----------



## Redlipzz.06

Hello tPF!! I am hoping if you could help me identify this gorgeous burberry bag? And what year is it? 
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
I tried searching in google but could not find one. Thank you so much!


----------



## RBV

Hi lovelies, 
Kindly help me authenticate this burberry shawl. I am not sure of the authenticity of it. Thank you in advance!


----------



## bolsathemosta

Purchased this recently and would like to find the name and year. I think it’s from the 90’s as I have found wallets that looked like a match with the full Thomas Burberry name plate. She’s a very big girl and has shoulder and crossbody straps


----------



## elissettya

I'm looking to buy a scarf second hand, but do they usually come with clear plastic bags?


----------



## daramun

Purchased this recently can anyone help me find the year/ name of this trench coat. it came with this wool inline also.


----------

